# Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns & Cena's Announcement



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

They should actually talk about MITB this week.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I am going to be watching this tonight in the dorm. Just told my friend we will probably see matches last longer than five minutes.

His reaction: unk2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

RAW IS JERICHO!!!!!!! Interested to see where (if anywhere) they take the Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ stuff, or if Punk's changing directions and its just going ot be Bryan/Kane. Also, very midly interested to see where Cena goes now that the BIg JOhnny stuff is seemingly done.



Amazing_Cult said:


> I am going to be watching this tonight in the dorm. Just told my friend we will probably see matches last longer than five minutes.
> 
> His reaction: unk2


:lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

In b4 Jericho returns as a face and destroys Ziggler's apparent face push.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Looking forward to Jericho. Not much else to look forward to as we head in to MITB. I think it was about a year ago today Punk cut that epic shoot promo. So who knows, maybe something big happens tonight? Highly doubt it though.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Jericho is back so we may get some surprises. Doubtful but maybe. Probably get some MITB build up tonight. Interested to see what kind of cluster f*** they throw Cena into next. Should be an ok show regardless.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Jericho to attack Cena to close the show.


----------



## e677191 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

who cares about Jericho. raw is slater now!
one man band baby
ONE MAN BAND!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Looking forward to seeing the RAW facts as usual!!!!

"Did you know, RAW is the top-rated wrestling-based Monday night programme on the USA Network"


----------



## JingieBY (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

We need him more than ever before.
SAVE_US.Y2J


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Jericho's returning, that's about the only thing I'm looking forward to on RAW tonight. 

The Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ stuff has also interested me, and I'm interested where they go with that storyline tonight. Probably it will just be between Bryan and Kane, depending on what happens with Punk.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

not looking forward to fozzy playing tonight but am looking forward to y2j returning!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



superfudge said:


> Looking forward to seeing the RAW facts as usual!!!!
> 
> "Did you know, RAW is the top-rated wrestling-based Monday night programme on the USA Network"


"Did you know? Last week, Raw mentioned Twitter more times than any other show in TV history, beating the previous weeks episode of Raw by 12, with an amazing 268 Twitter mentions! #Relevant"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Jericho to attack Cena to close the show.


The start of the attitude vs pg era storyline? :shocked:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

With Vickie as GM, we'll probably be getting Punk/Ziggler for the title or at least Cena/Ziggler. Can't wait to see Ziggler sell the GTS by doing three backflips.

Oh, and yeah, this is pretty much the one-year anniversary show of Punk's worked shoot.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

No, Raw will be saying this instead:

"Did you know that Raw was watched by more people than the Stanley Cup Finals?"

Or something else like:
"Did you know that in June, more people watched WWE events in the world than the NBA Finals"(yes, people should be aware that there were only 5 games of nba finals compared to 7 WWETV shows,plus all countries that get NXT/Superstars,combined with the attendances from all those tv events + live shows)

Knowing WWE though, it'd probably be like:
"Did you know that last week, WWE programming got over 7M viewers? That's more than the amount of people that watched both parts of NBCs Justin Bieber: All Around the World"


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Jericho's return will keep things interesting. Hope they start having qualifying matches for Money in the Bank. Hopefully a good RAW.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

You know Raw is bad right now when the only thing you're looking forward to is a potential Heath Slater promo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Looking forward to more build-up for Lesnar/HHH as well as what they do with Bryan next. But that's about it.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I've heard talks of turning Jericho face. I hope this isn't true because he's just too good of a heel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

man if this Raw ends with Cena beating up some non wrestler or some joke of a match i might actually go on a break. Skip raw for a while until the go home show for Night of Champions since i'll be going.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I think he will come back heel.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I think he will be face,when his music hits,most ppl will cheer him that's for sure.And until Orton returns(late July) he will have mini feuds,and when Orton returns he will turn heel.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Raw is lacking of credible Heels and now turn Y2J face? C'mon.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Predicted matches

Sheamus vs Jack Swagger with Sheamus winning

Kane vs Daniel Bryan with AJ costing Bryan the match

CM Punk vs Ziggler with CM Punk winning

Prime Time Players vs Usos with Prime time players winning

John Cena vs Big Show and Lord Tensai, with John Cena winning


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I'm going to be completely honest: WWE Monday Night RAW sucks. It's bad television. It has been that way for at least a year, sans one or two moments, which don't make up for the ridiculous amount of time given to us that is just terrible programming but I would argue it has been that way since about 2005.

That being said, the one constant question that comes up over the years is "if it sucks, why do you watch it?" and then people/posters try to make comparisons to other television shows like it's the same thing. "If Will & Grace sucks, would you keep watching it?" It's not the same thing. Will & Grace doesn't dictate, control and influence the ENTIRE industry that it is in.

You know why, even when I know that it will be bad, that I continue to tune-in to WWE Monday Night RAW, without fail, damn near every single week? Because I am a wrestling fan and, like it or not, RAW dictates the wrestling world. It is *the* wrestling show. The A-show from the A-company. Without RAW, you're out of the bubble for a week. If I miss RAW, I don't feel like my opinion is as valid around the internet on various message forums. Without RAW, a lot of the podcasts and radio shows that I listen to don't make as much sense or are talking about things that I didn't see. Without RAW, I always feel like I'm a week behind and can't catch up until I watch RAW.

Also, there's always the possibility, even if it seems to get slimmer and slimmer over the years, that WWE does something incredible that you don't want to miss live. I missed the C.M. Punk shoot interview last summer when it happened live and I kicked myself for missing it for quite some time. I had to watch it later on YouTube and it wasn't the same. I missed the immediate excitement over it and all my friends talking excitedly about it. Even just that first initial fifteen minute rush that came post-show, I hated myself for fucking up. I saw the debut of The Nexus live and it was great. I don't want to miss moments like those, when they happen live, regardless of how it plays out down the road.

I have been watching wrestling since, oh, 1987 or so I guess. I have been posting/talking about wrestling on-line since the end of 1998. Over that time, from 1987 to today, I have seen a lot of wrestling. WCW, ECW, TNA, AWA, NWA, Mid-South, Smoky Mountain, Memphis, AJPW, NJPW, CMLL, AAA, NOAH, FMW, XPW, Shimmer, SMASH, shit from the 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's... you name it. The one constant is that RAW will be on TV on Monday night and for better or worse, most wrestling fans will be watching it.

THAT is why I watch RAW.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Really don't care about Jericho's "return." He hasn't even been gone that long and everything he did before that has been downright boring.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Any rumours on anyone or anything happening? I might skip this one if not


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Walk-In said:


> I'm going to be completely honest: WWE Monday Night RAW sucks. It's bad television. It has been that way for at least a year, sans one or two moments, which don't make up for the ridiculous amount of time given to us that is just terrible programming but I would argue it has been that way since about 2005.
> 
> That being said, the one constant question that comes up over the years is "if it sucks, why do you watch it?" and then people/posters try to make comparisons to other television shows like it's the same thing. "If Will & Grace sucks, would you keep watching it?" It's not the same thing. Will & Grace doesn't dictate, control and influence the ENTIRE industry that it is in.
> 
> ...


Well said. This post should be it's own thread. I would rep you but it won't let me lol.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



THANOS said:


> Well said. This post should be it's own thread. I would rep you but it won't let me lol.


Thanks for the sentiment but I don't really care about the rep system. I just got negative rep for not believing in ghosts, so there ya go.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Should be an enjoyable Raw with Vickie as GM and Jericho's return.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Should be an enjoyable Raw with Vickie as GM and Jericho's return.


You gotta be kidding me. Vickie as a gm, we all know what she's there. And Jericho has been boring.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Vickie as GM? Who are these mysterious Board of Directors and why do they keep insisting on not only allowing or encouraging but giving full power to raging egomaniacs who have been proven, time and time again, to lack all judiciousness and objectivity and mental stability? 

It's almost like WWE is run by a senile megalomaniac who enjoys creating the conditions for perpetual conflict and turmoil and thus must employ the biggest immoral degenerates who are covered with slimy coats of turpitude.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I actually sort of want to see G.M. Eve, honestly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I'm looking forward to Jericho's return but if he comes out and does nothing again then he can fuck off. More Trips/Heyman plz. MITB build plz. I'll catch this tomorrow but there are a few things to actually look forward to on this one so at least that's a step up than previous weeks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



nba2k10 said:


> You gotta be kidding me. Vickie as a gm, we all know what she's there. And Jericho has been boring.


Well, it's something to look forward to imo. I won't rule out the fact that we will still get our typical poor delivered RAW.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, it's something to look forward to imo. I won't rule out the fact that we will still get our typical poor delivered RAW.


Dolph _might_ do something substantial. That all I can see from it really.

As for other things, MITB contestants would be nice, also seeing who will challenge Punk.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I'm curious to see how they humiliate Heath Slater this week?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

@JohnCena
In Fort Wayne for #Raw tonight I have an announcement that will make history! Make sure to watch #Raw

hrm.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



hazuki said:


> @JohnCena
> In Fort Wayne for #Raw tonight I have an announcement that will make history! Make sure to watch #Raw
> 
> hrm.


My money is on a new shirt color.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Wouldn't be surprised if Rey returns tonight as well..


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Count Grishnackh said:


> My money is on a new shirt color.


Don't raise you hopes to high.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Count Grishnackh said:


> My money is on a new shirt color.


I'm guessing that he's going to go back into the title picture, or introduce a returning superstar or something.

Then again, Cena's announcements are almost always bullshit, so I won't read into it too much. Probably going to be something like:

John Cena: I heard an announcement from Big Show's doctor. Apparently he needs a diaper change! 

Big Show: ..This isn't a joke.

John Cena: I'll tell you what's a joke. You keep going on and on and on like a giant walrus, and these people are getting tired of it. Man up Big Show!

Jerry Lawler: Oho!!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Cena's going to announce that he's going to start wearing even more wristbands.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

When Vader made his appearance a couple weeks ago, I was excited that they brought out a guy that hasn't been seen in awhile. Not one of WWEs regular legends that makes an appearance 5 (or more) times a year. Wendi Richter and Cyndi Lauper was a surprise also, but they failed creatively on that. Who is next?

I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with the feud of the WWE Championship and AJ. Jericho, not so much. He will probably just stay heel and do the usual shtick of wanting a match against a champion, which will be Sheamus.

I wish that they would send Ryback out to squash Santino. Maybe then the US Championship would credible more than it is now.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



hazuki said:


> @JohnCena
> In Fort Wayne for #Raw tonight I have an announcement that will make history! Make sure to watch #Raw
> 
> hrm.


Knowing WWE and their announcements, he'll probably announce that the current Raw segment got 4890002 viewers, which is history making numbers for Raw, as they've never gotten that exact amount before(they've gotten higher,and lower,but never that exact amount)

Considering where Raw is being held, it's almost guarantee that Sgt.Slaughter is appearing.

Looks like Slater is gonna get put into cobra clutch


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Really Cena? What can you possibly say that will make history.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



dxbender said:


> Knowing WWE and their announcements, he'll probably announce that the current Raw segment got 4890002 viewers, which is history making numbers for Raw, as they've never gotten that exact amount before(they've gotten higher,and lower,but never that exact amount)
> 
> Considering where Raw is being held, it's almost guarantee that Sgt.Slaughter is appearing.


I could actually see that happening. That, or Cena plugging the 1000th episode of RAW or something. Goddamnit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Cena leaving for TNA!!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*










#meepmoop


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Probably that he's in the ladder match for the first time, CANT WAIT...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Well there was a rumour he wouldn't be in the MitB PPV. I know it's clutching at straws but him saying "Yeah, need to take a month off guys, getting kinda tired." would certainly make history.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

You guys are over-thinking it. John Cena is going to announce that FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER~! he's going to be in a Money in the Bank match.

Secondly, Vader when he was on the show got one of the biggest pops of the night, which Vince McMahon didn't like cause he said it made the roster look bad, so don't expect anymore of those legend comebacks until the 1k show.

It's funny, when I used to watch Nitro, I would get excited for the theme song of a favorite wrestler just hitting. When Nitro ended on Monday, my countdown until Thunder would start. Then when Thunder would end, I was waiting on Nitro again. I was excited. I wanted to see what happened next.

Now with RAW, I don't have that feeling whatsoever. :-/


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

John Cena: My announcement is...

EXCUSE ME! Vickie comes out, blablabla, John Cena Vs. Dolph Ziggler is the ME. Ziggler loses clean. Cena is all happy and no announcement was ever made.

Still would be fun to see Cena in the MITB match. But I guess he wins, then right away challenges Punk for a match at SummerSlam.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Cena will announce his rematch with Punk at.Money in the Bank.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I really hope that his big announcement isn't him going after the MITB.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Cena will announce his rematch with Punk at.Money in the Bank.


Wait he still has a re-match?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Starbuck said:


> #meepmoop


Well I'll tell you this if you get hyped for it, you will be dissapointed. My guess is that he's going to be in the MITB match.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Yeah 90% sure thats his announcement. Especially with Big Show in it, can they continue their shitty thing they have.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I was just thinking that a MitB match really REALLY needed Cena involved in order to make it less interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Cena being in MITB would be huge. Im sure many ppl would buy just to see what he'd do in the match. Plus if he wins maybe it could lead to the same heel turn Punk got when cashing on Hardy.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I was just thinking that a MitB match really REALLY needed Cena involved in order to make it less interesting.


It's doomed from the start when The Big Show is the first name announced anyway. I sure hope they try to sell us on "special re-enforced ladders that hold more weight & stuff!" because it's always oh so compelling!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Ah shit, with the rumoured Punk/Cena match at Summerslam, I can almost picture Cena winning the MITB and cashing in at Summerslam, obviously Cena will have announced the match weeks before. Cena wins the Title and we're back to another one of his crappy reigns.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



JasonLives said:


> John Cena: My announcement is...
> 
> EXCUSE ME! Vickie comes out, blablabla, John Cena Vs. Dolph Ziggler is the ME. Ziggler loses clean. Cena is all happy and no announcement was ever made.


:lmao


----------



## aaronoafc (Mar 13, 2012)

*John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

http://www.internetwrestlingnews.com/2012/06/breaking-john-cena-teases-historic.html

Just checked on Cena's twitter account and this is true! What do you think it will be?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

Already discussed in todays Raw Thread.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

I'm looking forward to tonight, if only because it will get my mind off damn football for a few hours.


Y2J returns? Punk/Bryan/AJ/Kane advancement? Vickie GM? Ziggler progression? MITB entrants? Brock-Heyman/HHH? Cena's next move? Another Slater/legend segment? 

Should be plenty going on, hopefully we get some actual wrestling too.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Cena won't be in MITB. Why would he be in the same match as Big Show after WWE told Show to.say he was done with Cena. Cena will face Punk at MITB.


----------



## aaronoafc (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Just read about Cena's announcement at http://www.internetwrestlingnews.com/2012/06/breaking-john-cena-teases-historic.html

Like some of you guys say it probably is to do with him being a participant of the MITB match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

"I AM FINALLY TURNING HEEL!"

Would mark the fuck out if he said those words. Then would be pissed if he followed it with a laugh and "Haha, I just trolled you all". LOL.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

He will announce that he is going for the WWE title again.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

The major announcement is that he's going after the title


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*



Choke2Death said:


> "I AM FINALLY TURNING HEEL!"
> 
> Would mark the fuck out if he said those words. Then would be pissed if he followed it with a laugh and "Haha, I just trolled you all". LOL.




Hopefully he's adding his name as being the next GM of Raw or is taking time off. As long as it's not him wrestling non wrestler's for a LONG time.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*



Mr Eagles said:


> The major announcement is that he's going after the title


What the hell is historic by announcing that?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

His announcement is that he's going to marry Kelly Kelly. Remember, she's coming back today


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

No one announces they're turning, so don't hold your breath, people.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

He is finally taking a break.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*

He's founding the John Cena Championship, teh major title in WWE.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Hes gonna be in the ladder match cos what else can he say that would be a big deal


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Hes gonna be in the ladder match cos what else can he say that would be a big deal


That he's a Bitch.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

The word "historic" is just being thrown about to generate excitement and make people tune in. Either he's entering the MITB or something else related to having yet another boring reign soon.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

He's going to announce that he's gonna make CM Punk tap out and win the WWE TITLE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena's going to announce his divorce and call out Kenny Dykstra. BOOK IT!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Interested to see what Jericho does.



Starbuck said:


> Cena's going to announce his divorce and call out Kenny Dykstra. BOOK IT!


That would be fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Cena's going to announce his divorce and call out Kenny Dykstra. BOOK IT!


:lol this is what SHOULD happen, b/c that would be awesome TV


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena's going to say that his contact will come to an end on July 17th and that he wants to get a lot of things off his chest.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

He'll announce that he's actually taking voluntary time off for the first time in WWE but is issuing a challenge to whoever is WWE champion for a match at Summerslam.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Today=*25/6*/12
CM Punk shoot(summer storyline started)=*27/6*/12

hmmmm....
*TODAY IS THE DAY.*

Jericho returns,Cena so called "historic" announcement.....

DO YOUR WORK


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> As part of WWEs promotion for Raw 1000, Sgt.Slaughter WILL be on Raw tonight. He'll likely be in a match against Heath Slater.


First Vader, then Piper and now Slaughter!



> With Lawler-Cole advertised for SD, this might set up another feud between them to get one of them off Raw to bring back JR for Raw 1000.


It HAS to be JR-King for Raw 1000



> Coach is one of the big faves to return as guest GM as WWE wants to get some ESPN publicity, and Coach was a former GM of Raw.


Would be cool to see Coach return next week or something. Real smart for WWE too to get some publicity for Raw, right before Raw1000. So when ESPN talks about WWE, names like Austin,Bret,Taker,DX will be mentioned as well, so some former fans might be interested in that show.



> Earlier,Cena said he has a big announcement. At this time, nobody but John Cena and Vince McMahon know what it is.


So I guess any site reporting what the announcement is, is just lying them?



> We'll see at least 1 MITB match made, it'll likely be the WWE title match and we'll also see MITB qualifiers for the MITB ladder match.


Punk-Bryan again prob.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Uggla said:


> Cena's going to say that his contact will come to an end on July 17th and that he wants to get a lot of things off his chest.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

REPPED


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*



SCSU said:


> No one announces they're turning, so don't hold your breath, people.


Maybe he'll interfere in random matches all over the night and attack everybody, specially faces. Then he comes out for the final match of the night, interferes, attacks CM Punk (who is the face) and then reverses the roles of last year's main players from Raw one year ago, lol. This time, he calls out Punk on becoming a corporate sellout and shoots on Vince and co for making him forced to be a fruity pebble and "do it for the people" while getting no respect. Would make a great summer angle but nah, I'm just dreaming. I better stop before tonight's crappy announcement about participating in MITB for the first time or challenging for the WWE Championship makes me cry.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RatedRviper said:


> Today=*25/6*/12
> CM Punk shoot(summer storyline started)=*27/6*/12
> 
> hmmmm....
> ...


And on 25/6/07, was the Benoit tribute show....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Cena's going to announce his divorce and call out Kenny Dykstra. BOOK IT!


:lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Uggla said:


> Cena's going to say that his contact will come to an end on July 17th and that he wants to get a lot of things off his chest.





Choke2Death said:


> Maybe he'll interfere in random matches all over the night and attack everybody, specially faces. Then he comes out for the final match of the night, interferes, attacks CM Punk (who is the face) and then reverses the roles of last year's main players from Raw one year ago, lol. This time, he calls out Punk on becoming a corporate sellout and shoots on Vince and co for making him forced to be a fruity pebble and "do it for the people" while getting no respect. Would make a great summer angle but nah, I'm just dreaming. I better stop before tonight's crappy announcement about participating in MITB for the first time or challenging for the WWE Championship makes me cry.



lol, more like, his contract expires on July 23rd. Meaning after Raw1000 is over, he's gone.


But that post made me think ,maybe he will announce he'll be in the MITB match. That does count as "historic" based on what WWE defines historic as, since Cenas never been in a MITB match before. And has been on the receiving end of the MITB cash-in twice(including the first one)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not expecting much from Cena's 'historic' announcement. Just a tweet to gain ratings most likely. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Coach coming back for a night would be fucking GOLD. :lmao

And meh at Slaughter.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Brye said:


> Coach coming back for a night would be fucking GOLD. :lmao
> 
> And meh at Slaughter.


Look at the location of Raw, seems obvious they'd have him on Raw. Sorta surprised nowhere else is reporting that though


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not looking forward to this raw.

Cenas announcement is going suck like the rest of tem. Nothing new


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: John Cena historic announcement tonight on RAW?*



Choke2Death said:


> "I AM FINALLY TURNING HEEL!"
> 
> Would mark the fuck out if he said those words. Then would be pissed if he followed it with a laugh and "Haha, I just trolled you all". LOL.


That would be a like a weird reverse heel turn or some shit right there! :lmao


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Cena's announcement will be that he's leaving for a while but will come back next week


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's announcement will be that he's divorced his wife ... and then AJ will come to the ring and makeout with him, thus making the WWE title scene an even bigger mess. :side:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'd personally love to see Coach come back as GM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'd personally love to see Coach come back as GM.


I would be ok with this but, I think he's pretty happy at ESPN though


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena's announcement will be interrupted by a returning Jericho.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> I would be ok with this but, I think he's pretty happy at ESPN though


I think the rumor meant like he'd be back as the guest GM for the week(since WWE is bringing back former gms each week), so it'd be a 2 day deal basically(Raw/SD)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it wrong I'm excited to see HarleyKane on the show tonight?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I feel confident that Cena's announcement is that he'll compete in the WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder match. I'm actually surprisingly alright with that. As long as he doesn't win, of course. I think the briefcase should go to someone who really could use it at this point in time. Cena can be put in a WWE Championship match at any moment. However, his presence in the match would add some major star power and will only help whoever gets the win.

I'm excited for Jericho's return. In my opinion, from the way WWE has been promoting the return, it kind of seems to me that Jericho will be returning as a face. Or that's what they want us to think. Personally, I am a big fan of heel Jericho, but I wouldn't mind seeing him be a face this time around. It's been a long time since his last face run. Really interested to see what kind of program he ends up in. I could see him getting involved in the MitB Ladder match, as well.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Surprised no one has suggested that the 'historic' announcement could be Cena challenging Dwayne to a rematch at SummerSlam...

I know Dwayne's meant to be in England doing promotional stuff, but all he is needed for is for the 1000th episode (to accept it), the August 13th Raw (go home) and SummerSlam itself. If Vince thrown loads of money around him, I'm sure he could work his schedule around three appearances.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Val Venis will join the MITB match.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Is it wrong I'm excited to see HarleyKane on the show tonight?


No, no you are not


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The real question is though, which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to tonight?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LINK said:


> The real question is though, which legend will Heath 'the One Man Band' Slater job to tonight?


I'm legitimately more interested in Heath Slater than I think anything else on the show. He's been so funny lately.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Surprised no one has suggested that the 'historic' announcement could be Cena challenging Dwayne to a rematch at SummerSlam...
> 
> I know Dwayne's meant to be in England doing promotional stuff, but all he is needed for is for the 1000th episode (to accept it), the August 13th Raw (go home) and SummerSlam itself. If Vince thrown loads of money around him, I'm sure he could work his schedule around three appearances.


I hadn't thought of this. Not sure if it would actually happen, since it seems The Rock will be gone from WWE until next year. However, if it were to happen, it would be huge. With a Rock/Cena rematch and HHH/Lesnar, this could be the biggest SummerSlam of all time. All we'd need then is a damn good WWE Championship match. Punk/Bryan Iron Man? I can dream.

Meh, I still think we're getting Punk/Cena again.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

it would be orgasmic if cena announced tonight that he was leaving the WWE for good. No more cena shoved in my face,no more WWE title reigns, no more annoying fruity colored shirts,nothing!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Quite looking forward to it. The Cena announcement will be the same boring shit as usual


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

https://twitter.com/Skelemania/status/217370598547005440

*NEVER FORGET!*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This historic announcement may end up being his 300th wish :cena

Really couldn't say though, but i'm sure it'll be anticlimactic much like 90% of what Cena's been involved in lately.


----------



## JoeG_18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haven't read through all of the posts, so my apologies if this has been mentioned already, but Cena's announcement could be related to his WWE debut, 10 years ago today, 6/25/2002 (vs. Kurt Angle).


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope Cena is taking time off! I know I can only dream but hes been worse than hes ever been before.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena's announcement will be everyone in the front row gets a free box of Fruity Pebbles! :mark:

In all seriousness, he'll probably be competing in the MITB match as he has never done that before, which would make it kinda historic. Looking forward to Jericho's return, Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ, and surprisingly Heath Slater as well. It's in my homestate so hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Whether you like Cena or not, you have to admit that now would not be a good time for him to take a break. If he needs one and WWE grants it, so be it, but things are pretty rough in WWE right now as far as the roster is concerned. It's as thin as it's ever been. WWE needs Cena and his star power right now. And I highly doubt he would miss SummerSlam, which is the second biggest show of the year.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is Heath Slater going to save another awful Raw from being complete and total crap?

Probably


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

wwecruz said:


> Val Venis will join the MITB match.


Would mark for this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbS-mLjaS5M


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is about the time WWE unveils their major story. Last year it was Punk, year before it was Nexus. So maybe Cena's announcement could lead to the major angle? But I doubt WWE would something major before July 23, 2012.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

RAW IS JERICHO


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena'll probably mention that after beating Show and Lesnar he's got his groove back and now he's ready to avenge his WM loss by challenging Rock for the first ever Rock vs Cena rematch at WM 29.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I think the 1000th RAW and the expansion to three hours permanently IS the big summer happening.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Walk-In said:


> I'm going to be completely honest: WWE Monday Night RAW sucks. It's bad television. It has been that way for at least a year, sans one or two moments, which don't make up for the ridiculous amount of time given to us that is just terrible programming but I would argue it has been that way since about 2005.
> 
> That being said, the one constant question that comes up over the years is "if it sucks, why do you watch it?" and then people/posters try to make comparisons to other television shows like it's the same thing. "If Will & Grace sucks, would you keep watching it?" It's not the same thing. Will & Grace doesn't dictate, control and influence the ENTIRE industry that it is in.
> 
> ...


If it's bad television, why do you watch it? If Will and Grace was bad, would you still watch it?














:troll


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> I think the 1000th RAW and the expansion to three hours permanently IS the big summer happening.


Er, what?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Cena'll probably mention that after beating Show and Lesnar he's got his groove back and now he's ready to avenge his WM loss by challenging Rock for the first ever Rock vs Cena rematch at WM 29.


How would a request for a rematch qualify as a "historic announcement"? lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Er, what?


Let's see: THIS SUMMER! FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER: RAW IS GOING TO BE THREE HOURS LONG!
But Vince, we have had three hours in the past!
FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER, UNDER THIS FUCKING RETARDED TECHINCAL SCENARIO, RAW IS LIVE FOR THE FRIST TIME EVER AND THREE HOURS LONG!

There, that's the storyline.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Er, what?


I'm just saying, everyone is expecting some big summer angle to start up or feel that it should have started up by now, but perhaps WWE didn't want to do something like that this year because they didn't want the angle to overshadow RAW's 1000th episode, which is what everything really seems to be building toward. Then we have the HHH/Lesnar situation, which is also pretty big. I don't think we're getting any huge angles like Nexus or Summer of Punk this year.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Punked Up said:


> :troll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heath Slater, the One Man Troll Band.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jericho - Ziggler feud?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Cena wins MitB cashes in for a match a WWE title match at SummerSlam. Loses.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Another title feud? winner gets to face The Rock next year @ Mania?



I'm calling it now, it'll have something to do with the title.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cena's announcement might have something to do with this.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

To refresh ppls minds


> > As part of WWEs promotion for Raw 1000, Sgt.Slaughter WILL be on Raw tonight. He'll likely be in a match against Heath Slater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

MitB qualification matches plox!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

leon79 said:


> MitB qualification matches plox!!


It would be great if they made them matches where we had no idea who was winning. 

Like a Money in the Bank qualifying match: Kofi Kingston, Sin Cara & Cody Rhodes 3-way. Who is winning that match?


----------



## ljones97 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hopefully there will be some build up to Money in the bank tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping Dolph has some more development tonight.

And PLEASE put Gabriel and Kidd in MITB. They could easily steal the show.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

> Sources close to WWE officials claim that current creative plans for tonight's program include a graphic at the start of the broadcast honoring the five year anniversary of Chris, Nancy and Daniel Benoit's death. Nancy and Daniel Benoit's death occured as a result of a homicide on June 25, 2007. The presumed murderer was Nancy's husband and Daniel's father, WWE superstar Chris Benoit who then committed suicide less than 48 hours after committing the heinous acts. The double-murder suicide was a major PR problem for the corporation after becoming a national story and making headlines on every major media circuit.


-Lords of Pain.

Wow, would have NEVER expected that. This can't be real.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

#Mark said:


> -Lords of Pain.
> 
> Wow, would have NEVER expected that. This can't be real.


There's no way that'll happen, imo.

It would cause too much controversy.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

#Mark, I didn't find that. Do you have a link?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

#Mark said:


> -Lords of Pain.
> 
> Wow, would have NEVER expected that. This can't be real.


Possible Benoit return?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

#Mark said:


> -Lords of Pain.
> 
> Wow, would have NEVER expected that. This can't be real.



Not happening. Would cause too much PR issue to even mention ANY of the 3 names.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> There's no way that'll happen.


Definitely won't happen.

EDIT: Just went to Lords of Pain, don't see this article anywhere.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Def won't happen. Why would they honor a piece of crap who killed his own wife and kid?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eh, Jericho's back, that's always awesome, so looking forward to what he's gonna do. Vickie as GM should be...what Vickie in power usually is. Cena's announcement will be completely anticlimactic. Slater will be hilarious again and get squashed (again), Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ will continue to be the only decently built storyline and life rolls on.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Definitely won't happen.
> 
> EDIT: Just went to Lords of Pain, don't see this article anywhere.


Yup, same here. I'm calling a troll.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Def won't happen. Why would they honor a piece of crap who killed his own wife and kid?


At the end of the day this is why they'll never show a tribute to Benoit. For most people and most casual fans the fact that he was a great performer is largely or completely overshadowed by the fact that he murdered his family. I feel that way too; I don't care how good an actor Leonardo DiCaprio is, if he murdured his wife and kids i wouldn't respect him anymore.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it bad that I honestly haven't missed Jericho?

A few years ago I could never have said that...


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

ShaggyK said:


> Is it bad that I honestly haven't missed Jericho?
> 
> A few years ago I could never have said that...


Not really. After his fued with Shawn Micahels he died down a lot to me. he's not as exciting when returns anymore


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Is it bad that I honestly haven't missed Jericho?
> 
> A few years ago I could never have said that...


Nope, not bad at all.

The minute Jericho opened his mouth and started cutting his usual promos, I lost interest.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Cena comes out i love you guys even if you hate me i would never leave,lights out and...











Here comes the great one cena tries to go for the handshake,Boom ROCK BOTTOM!!rock goes for a chair and starts the beatdown on cena but oh wait....











Major pop,Austin runs into the ring,Rock stops the beatdown and both of them lock eyes you can see they are ready to go,at that point cena gets up and BAAAAM STUNNNER!!,now both Rock and Austin grab cena and throw him out of the ring like the piece of trash he is,Now they shake hands and the 2 man power trip starts all over again,Austin stunning the entire roster every week and Heel hollywood Rock burying every single jobber,mid-card and main event guy 



I can dream right? oh well its gonna be cena sucking up to the crowd and going for the case at MITB so he can beat Punk for the title at Summerslam in other words same old shit


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What's the betting Cancena's piece of shit promo/bullshit 'history making' announcement close the show and hog the spotlight again ahead of both the world titles and everything else on Raw that is potentially even remotely interesting?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> What's the betting Cancena's piece of shit promo/bullshit 'history making' announcement close the show and hog the spotlight again ahead of both the world titles and everything else on Raw that is potentially even remotely interesting?


The only thing on RAW that is actually interesting is the WWE title situation.

And HHH/Heyman/Brock, when it's actually featured.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm, I guess they deleted it. I really did read the article folks, but like I said, I doubt it would even happen.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Excited for Jericho coming back! Hopefully a good Divas match but i guess that's asking too much! Not looking forward to Cena's 'historic' announcement as normal.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> The only thing on RAW that is actually interesting is the WWE title situation.
> 
> And HHH/Heyman/Brock, when it's actually featured.


Nothing on Raw has been particularly interesting in months, but a lump of shit sitting in the ring with a microphone next to it would be more interesting than Cena.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Well Jericho's return is something to look forward to.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



superfudge said:


> Looking forward to seeing the RAW facts as usual!!!!
> 
> "Did you know, RAW is the top-rated wrestling-based Monday night programme on the USA Network"


:lol

I await the day where this is the announced fact.


----------



## e677191 (Jun 25, 2012)

isnt vickie the manager tonight? i hope she dosent talk much we dont need her wasting time while we wait for more important segments


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Nothing on Raw has been particularly interesting in months..


Don't you sleep on the One Man Band, baby!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I'll stay up to watch this. I have no idea why I do this to myself.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> What's the betting Cancena's piece of shit promo/bullshit 'history making' announcement close the show and hog the spotlight again ahead of both the world titles and everything else on Raw that is potentially even remotely interesting?


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised. Its obviously not going to be history making either, since only Cena's public crucifixion could really make that much of a difference.

Who else is seriously worried that we might see Big Slow and Kane in the Raw MiTB? Kane just came off a title program and Big Slow is Raw's biggest heel, and something has to be done with them...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*

Cena will announce some sort of injury or something. I actually do think he is taking some time off. MITB sort of sells itself anyways with the two feature matches, and it's about fucking time a WWE title match was the main event.

He takes time off, then enters the title picture for Summerslam. MITB will be a filler feud for Punk.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

more worried Cena is gonna announce he's entering the mitb match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> more worried Cena is gonna announce he's entering the mitb match.


This would kill the excitement of MITB.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena says his announcement is historic. Honestly, what's historic about him taking time off? Him being in the MITB match is more realistic. This may be WWE's way of getting to Punk/Cena at Summerslam, rather than just have Cena say, "hey, I haven't had a title match in a while".


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh I know!
Cena is going to come out, Brodus Clay will offer to help him against Show. Then, in a flash of pure evil, Cena is going to say "I don't like the "black people"". He'll get cheered. It'll be angle all over again


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The Raw...errr...WWE Championship MITB match will be the main event of Money In The Bank. :side:


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena is on the mitb man I would fucking quit watching if bryan wins the title then cena cashes his briefcase FUCK STAY AWAY FROM THE MITB DAMN.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> Cena comes out i love you guys even if you hate me i would never leave,lights out and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I marked


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Somehow I just get the feeling that tonight is going to be memorable.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I really think that Cena's announcement would be that he's going to be in the MITB.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> Cena comes out i love you guys even if you hate me i would never leave,lights out and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God you don't work for the WWE.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure if posted, WWE Facebook says Swagger v Marella for US title tonight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feedback/reputation from my post on the third page. I guess that really resonated with a lot of you fellow wrestling fans as well.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I really think that Cena's announcement would be that he's going to be in the MITB.


Banking on it. It's not historic at all, but WWE will hype it up since it will be Cena's first time in the match.



Walk-In said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback/reputation from my post on the third page. I guess that really resonated with a lot of you fellow wrestling fans as well.


Though it'd still be pretty easy for me to stop watching if the show ever got as bad as say, 09, your post did help me better understand why it might not be so easy for other people to stop.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Thank God you don't work for the WWE.


Cause your boy Cena sucks?


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Cena being in MITB at all.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Kinda idiotic to put him back in the title picture against punk or DB just as the smarkish anti-Cena element in the crowd was finally starting to quieten down, against either punk or DB it'll come back in force.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Cause your boy Cena sucks?


your just destroying the business


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena sucks donkey dicks.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Cause your boy Cena sucks?


Maybe it was because Rock and Austin would be burying the entire roster and btw John Cena does not suck.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling Khali is going to have a match and a promo tonight. Don't know why but I do.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Not sure if posted, WWE Facebook says Swagger v Marella for US title tonight.


I honestly hope Swagger wins.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wonder who's returning this week. I do know they will beat up Heath Slater.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> more worried Cena is gonna announce he's entering the mitb match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is Fozzy performing on RAW or something?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Is Fozzy performing on RAW or something?


Aw hell nah.

Cena: FOZZY IS GOING TO PERFORM FOR ME AT MitB!

I think I'm crying


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Cena sucks donkey dicks.


Yeah and I bet you like fishsticks don't you?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Not sure if posted, WWE Facebook says Swagger v Marella for US title tonight.


What? So months of jobbing gets you a title match now? I hope Swagger keeps up the losing streak.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Maybe it was because Rock and Austin would be burying the entire roster and btw John Cena does not suck.


Then what the hell do you call cena doing if not burying the entire roster?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> What? So months of jobbing gets you a title match now? I hope Swagger keeps up the losing streak.


He begged Vickie for the title shot, remember she is GM tonight, wonder if it will play into the Ziggler storyline?

http://www.wwe.com/videos/jack-swag...ed-states-championship-match-for-raw-26033076


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena to sit down at the top of the stage and shoot on the WWE and say he is the best wrestler in the world


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Maybe it was because Rock and Austin would be burying the entire roster and btw John Cena does not suck.


Nope...Cena sucks alright.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

An announcement that will make history??? 

Is Cena retiring?!?! 

Nah, that's just wishful thinking, but hey, it would be historic.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cena does shoot promo on Punk.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06-25-2012 Discussion: Jericho Returns*



Lastier said:


> In b4 Jericho returns as a face and destroys Ziggler's apparent face push.


or make one of the best damn match ups of the year


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Cena does shoot promo on Punk.


This I would actually mark out like fuck for. If done right of course.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Brock L said:


> Then what the hell do you call cena doing if not burying the entire roster?


In your opinion is Cena allowed to win a match without you considering it burying.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Most probably about Cena being in the MITB match for the 1st time.... if so i could see him being the 1st person to fail cashing in if he wins the MITB match. They need someone to fail at it and Cena would loose hardly any/if at all credibility doing so.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Something is goint happen today.

I can feel it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The expectations are low. So hopefully a solid show comes out of this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Last week back only watching bc of Y2J


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

John Cena definitely doesn't suck. The dude delivers more than anyone else in the company on a big stage, honestly. He's just stale and needs some character tweaks to freshen him up. As a performer, he's aces though.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

HEEEERE WE GOOOOO


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

david lerner just trolled raw


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to raw is Jericho


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Here we go...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Yeah and I bet you like fishsticks don't you?


Aww look at the Cena fanboy little troll you. I bet you're wearing your little Cena arm bands and your little rise above the hate t shirt. Are you going to give me one of those funny facial expression kids be giving on raw whenever Cena gets his ass whoop? Do you chant let go Cena along with audience?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF. They just went to commercial in the middle of the Raw intro.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Why did the RAW intro just get interrupted by a commercial?

happen for anyone else?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh my oh my I wish Bryan were WWE champ right now


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we... wait, what just happened?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, they're still going with this program. Fuck this angle, it sucks so much.

I hope Punk/Cena does happen.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan promo starting the show? Heh?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

did someone really try the fishsticks joke??????


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Harley Quinn time!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So, are we getting to see Kane escape on a Christmas tree?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, DB/Punk in the opening vignette, talk about something new...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the aj / kane thing is fucking GAY


----------



## vivalacarolyn (Jun 28, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Why did the RAW intro just get interrupted by a commercial?
> 
> happen for anyone else?


Happened to me too


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet by the end of this storyline AJ is going to end up pregnant i'm not joking I really bet wwe is going to go down that way


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Why did the RAW intro just get interrupted by a commercial?
> 
> happen for anyone else?


Yeah at first I just thought it was angry WCW fans here in Georgia.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the kane mask.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

A mid card title with mid card wrestlers receiving the mid-card story treatment.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This recap has made me realize how good this feud was and how fucking stupid and annoying it has become.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Reveal...she is talking to posters or something.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Thank God you don't work for the WWE.


Austin & Rock dominating the whole roster > whatever the fuck WWE is doing at the moment. At least the former brings their real audience whereas whatever they are doing is keeping the kids happy without any logic for storylines.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a practice speech


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see AJ is more important than the WWE title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ is absolutely stunning


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

A Promo involving the WWE Championship starting the show?

Am I in Bizarro World?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WTF they start the show off with DB, Punk and Kane. 

ok and AJ looks great. She has a pretty face for sure


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I Hope AJ Gets fired she's fucking terrible and fuck this company for including her in this storyline. Fuck her and Fuck Kane.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Really..

Really..

Really WWE.... Starting with AJ/Kane/Punk/Bryan Bullshit....

Fuck.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

She talking to herself?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AJ storyline the main storyline?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't even...what.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This is AJ's audition for next season of The Bachelorette. :lol


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

she ain't talking to the real things.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ just wants to get wild with Kane if you know what I mean

also she's talking to herself


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Haaaate this angle, so much.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh OK, she was talking to a mirror.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL AJ looking in a mirror.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I bet by the end of this storyline AJ is going to end up pregnant i'm not joking I really bet wwe is going to go down that way


Don't be stupid like that. Kane already killed the baby when he knock her off the apraon :troll


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> AJ is absolutely stunning


If your a pedophile


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

God, you guys getting pissed that the show opens up with the Bryan/AJ/Punk/Kane storyline...would you prefer more Cena/Show/Johnny Ace crap?


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Did she just make fun of Brock Lesnar? :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lame.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

...okay


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

sigh SUMMER IS HERE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> This is AJ's audition for next season of The Bachelorette. :lol


:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Welp. I'm confused.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When AJ's done sucking the juices out of these three guys-who's she gonna fuck around with next? 

Lil Jimmy?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw has turned into episodes of Coronation Street.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

fuggenwaggles said:


> Did she just make fun of Brock Lesnar? :lmao


This feeling that you're feeling... :lol


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

AJ has gotten more TV time the last couple months than all of the Diva's have had over the past 3 years.

Girls got talent


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hopefully that was WWE's weird way of ending that retarded angle.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no, an overrated storyline is coming to an end.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Raw Just lost 3 Million Viewers due to AJ.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw already looks better lol. too soon i know


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They've lost the plot with AJ. Still the best thing on the show...not saying much, I know.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> If your a pedophile


Or enjoy legal women.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Yay for Brodus getting a legit match.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Show vs Brodus are going to have an actual match?
Boy that is going to be good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ gave me a boner....and then Vickie started speaking and just killed it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to end the show from another historic rubbish segment


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*5 TIMES!*


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

lookin' good


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

Excuse me 
Excuse me 
Excuse me 
Excuse me 

I said excuse meeeee!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Have Jericho be a face and fued with Ziggler please...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vicky looking good. I want some cougar.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph Here to Save this awful show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vickie as GM?

so cruel


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> If your a pedophile


1. Learn how to spell
2. Develop better taste in women


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SHE SAID EXCUSE ME


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It's amazing how much heat Vickie gets.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh god no, Vickie just shut the fuck up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn Vickie has epic heat!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Vickie actually looking pretty good tonight...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Excuse Me to YES YES YES. 

fucking Yes lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I can understand the negativity on the AJ storyline but at the very least, this is a character driven story line with possibilities we haven't had on this product for quite some time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy a three way


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

DB... Kane... Punk... Meh.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple threat elimination match and Daniel Bryan? Vickie I love you!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Those Yes signs! holy shit


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I like what WWE is going for here with Vicky, mocking Dixie Carter and Sarah Palin a little bit at once.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a lot of YES! posters.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Bryan's gonna lose again


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie is the fucking best :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan vs. Swagger vs. Kane?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

She books a wrestling match and people boo..

FUCKING HATE MARKS


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

7 minutes in and we've got NOTHING so far...jesus.. hope it gets better.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Three way elimination match? what?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Aww look at the Cena fanboy little troll you. I bet you're wearing your little Cena arm bands and your little rise above the hate t shirt. Are you going to give me one of those funny facial expression kids be giving on raw whenever Cena gets his ass whoop? Do you chant let go Cena along with audience?


I don't even own any rise above hate merchandise, and btw i'm 19 years old.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

crowd is awesome. DB is so over


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Quailty Cheer for Bryan


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

lot of yes signs today


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is Lawler actually watching the angle? NO ONE has hit on AJ.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

It feels like it's been long enough to bring this up.... The YES! chants are just a small WM fad and will die real quick eh?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

For fuck sake, WWE title story starting the show again.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Major heat for Vickie, a triple threat elimination match, and huge "Yes" chants from the crowd? Sounds like a good show already.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

So has it ever been established as to what the job is of the "general manager"?

Isn't anyone qualified to just take random superstars and throw them in matches? Lol what makes a "good" general manager? They've never quite defined what it takes.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Yet another week we have the main event to start the show. I'm sure cenas announcement will close the show out.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What I'd like John Cena to say:

'I'm taking extended leave, and it's completely legit this time!' (Y)

The kind of shit John Cena will probably actually say:

'I'm having a rematch with The Rock!'/'I'm going after the WWE Title again!' fpalm fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

John Cena to main event guys


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok now WWE are just trolling us with this every week :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Once again the WWE title starts the show. Fuck off. If cena was the champion it would end the show.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE Champion starting off the show again?

Lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So both title matches from NWO have been given to us on SD/RAW respectively. The fuck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

opening the show like this. Ok AJ will interrupt for sure. No way a big match like this could finish clean at all.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Fort Wayne = smark town???


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> 1. Learn how to spell
> 2. Develop better taste in women


Sorry for not being into to girls that look like they are 12.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, am I watching Noway Out?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This song just doesn't fit CM Punk.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

if punk ever gets any type of pyro for his entrance, everyone will bitch even more about how he "sold out"


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy crap, I just woke up, clock is 4 a.m. over here and Raw happened to start. Haven't watched for ages, at least on live.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bryan got a bigger pop than Punk.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

ya, not liking this to start off the show. blah


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn, crowd seems to be hot. Glad to see it, these guys are getting some well deserved reactions.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well.. I'm not surprised. The WWE Championship still opening the show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

#AJALL

Get it gurl.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What a f***ing stupid Twitter poll.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the guy with the punk 3:65 needs to get shot
FUCKING LAME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the option for AJ to be with all.

So basically they're doing a rematch on free TV. In a way it's not a bad thing since it's not like this match can draw money.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Inb4 Bryan gets eliminated first and the fanboys have meltdowns


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool. Another week in which they get their match featuring the WWE Champion out of the way early so they can focus on more important things.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that's a fucking pop.

But fuck this angle so much.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"I'll take them all. I'm HARDCORE!" - AJ Lee


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

#AJALL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

#AJ All she would die in bed


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stop this twitter sh*t LOL


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did WWE just entertain the idea of AJ getting gangbanged? :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder what creative way AJ is going to use to intervene in this match?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

#AJALL, the tramp.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Hash tag, hash tag, hash tag, hash tag, hash tag.. shut up, Cole.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Why are they talking like we should be surprised by this match?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

it's such a shame that the wwe champion opens the show, doesn't close it.

why are these three fueding in the same damn match again. i mean, it's entertaining, but they need to come up with something a lil more creative than the SAME DAMN MATCH opening every single week.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the same old shit.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Gettum all AJ! :]


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

#AJTODD

Would fuck her until she accidentally died.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf is this shit?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ToxieDogg said:


> What I'd like John Cena to say:
> 
> 'I'm taking extended leave, and it's completely legit this time!' (Y)
> 
> ...


Better:

Im quiting the WWE, becoming a hermet and living in the Andes


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE champ in yet another curtain jerker.

and what is with this twitter poll bullshit?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm...really puts it into perspective. Punk shoots on his position in the company and how he thinks he's underutilized and one year later, he's opening the show. Way to change the landscape, Punker.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

All three? #AJGangbang

Lol at WWE giving away the No Way Out match for free 8 days later


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, is that the over-excited guy with the Punk 3:65 sign?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

#AJALL 

looool


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Sorry for not being into to girls that look like they are 12.


That's okay. Not everyone likes women. You don't need to apologise.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

AJ ALL.... :lmao


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

What they have to win or to lose with that match?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*too bad AJ can't use this song :hayden





*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate this storyline. 

I wouldn't mind it if it was between some mid-card guys, but these three deserve better. It makes them all look stupid IMO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Count Grishnackh said:


> Did WWE just entertain the idea of AJ getting gangbanged? :lmao


Vin Man fantasy.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Inb4 Bryan gets eliminated first and the fanboys have meltdowns


^ yeah that. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

YES YES YES. amazing how DB is over. haters will always hate though. hopes he can win the title off this feud


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So last week on SD we get NWO's World Heavyweight Title match again, and now we're getting the WWE title match.

And they wonder why buyrates are low


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just tuned in, what have I missed?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Micheal Cole has mentioned TWITTER 5 times more than he's said the word wrestler or wrestling. 

WWE-Social Media Whorebags.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder if the outcome will be the exact same with punk getting the pin on Kane because of AJ distraction


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically she'll decide after the first elimination.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

#AJALL

:lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

#AJALL and I'm going to bed. FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

CM Punk, Kane and DB, cool we haven't seen this before, Oh wait..........


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

Completely irrelevant to anything but did anyone see the woman running across the top of the ramp during Kane's entrance?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

AJ gives me pleasure that is sexual in nature.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol thought he was going for a rocky like shit sharpshooter

DAT CURBSTOMP


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

#AJ Kelly Kelly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is CM Punk the least important WWE champ in recent memory? Miz seemed more important than Punk.*


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Commercial break. Yay!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

So why are we having a 3 man elimination match as a non-title match?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ can take on all of them, she a lady in the street but a freak in the bed I say yeah!!!....wait....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone saw dat bald spot xD on kane head


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> lol thought he was going for a rocky like shit sharpshooter
> 
> DAT CURBSTOMP


I thought he was about to do a poorly-executed Figure Four


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

any GM announced tonight? i missed first 10 mins lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is CM Punk the least important WWE champ in recent memory? Miz seemed more important than Punk.*


Yeah that's pretty bad because Miz was awful. He wasn't even a top 5 guy in the company.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

This Raw is Fucking Bad. Bryan is going to eat the 1st pin and Punk's going to win. Jericho and Cena to save this show.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely loving that. Tweet #AJALL if you want to see her being a slut with 3 guys at once. Great material for a PG show guys. (Y) :lol:lol:lol


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Eughh, really don't think I'd be able to stand 3 hours of Monday Night Recaps.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Evolution said:


> I just tuned in, what have I missed?


AJ talking in the mirror to herself.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is CM Punk the least important WWE champ in recent memory? Miz seemed more important than Punk.*


Nah, I think ADR gets that honor. I can't think of a single positive, redeeming quality about either of his reigns.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

How do you kill ratings right off the bat on a Raw? Show a normal triple threat match with the same guys we see wrestle each other all the time. Now I actually miss the days when Triple H would cut a 25 minute promo and get interrupted by half the goofs on the roster.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AJ Is deliecious and so is a PUNK\KANE\BRYAN 3way elimination match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SporadicAttack said:


> Commercial break. Yay!


Your sig is fucking hilarious...

"(Insert New Wrestler that hasn't debuted)".. WE WANT ( )!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

standfree1987 said:


> Completely irrelevant to anything but did anyone see the woman running across the top of the ramp during Kane's entrance?


The one with the soiled trousers?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If D-Bry gets eliminated first he's definitely done.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Just woke up, what'd i miss so far?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I live how they used twitter to decide who AJ should be with during a match between all those guys and it's called a Three Way Match :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, you people are already complaining. Relax, although I don't know what the point of the elimination match is, I'm sure there's a surprise stipulation or something.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#AJALL the #1 trend on twitter.

:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

preferred Burchill's Curbstomp over Punks move.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Your sig is fucking hilarious...
> 
> "(Insert New Wrestler that hasn't debuted)".. WE WANT ( )!


Lmao. I like that one.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the only occasion I want Punk to not show up on the show anymore after this. If it means getting more of this shitty angle, then no thank you. Unless he's doing something of relevance and importance, then keep him off the show.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Wow, you people are already complaining. Relax, although I don't know what the point of the elimination match is, I'm sure there's a surprise stipulation or something.


It's to get Twitter over.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ is completely sane. She should grab Kane's dick tonight in the ring and low blow Bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This time last year, Punk complains about not being the headliner or main eventing WWE shows. This year, homeboy has the title but is in feuds I couldn't give even one bag of fucks about and being the first or second match on the card every week. #Change


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Carcass said:


> If D-Bry gets eliminated first he's definitely done.


What do you mean he's done? Be more specific. He's in a main event program right now. How can he be done? It makes no sense.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, I think ADR gets that honor. I can't think of a single positive, redeeming quality about either of his reigns.


He feuded with Cena and therefore, was able to main event the show numerous times. There's one redeeming feature, which doesn't even have anything to do with the quality.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The one with the soiled trousers?


maybe maria menounos is back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yeah that's pretty bad because Miz was awful. He wasn't even a top 5 guy in the company.


*Exactly... but at least they made his title seem important.*



KO Bossy said:


> Nah, I think ADR gets that honor. I can't think of a single positive, redeeming quality about either of his reigns.


*Good call but at least the title seemed important when he had it didn't it?*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Punk with those "No!" punches


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

AWESOME COUNTER!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

WWE champion in the opening match cause Cena's got a big announcement. He has the announcement to make, you see, because he's the top guy. Just in case it wasn't clear, WWE wanted to make it crystal.


LadyCroft said:


> *Is CM Punk the least important WWE champ in recent memory? Miz seemed more important than Punk.*


Miz was more important than Punk. He never as much as defended his championship lol, but he was.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

this has been great so far. will Cena bring down the show as usual though


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If D-Bry gets eliminated first he's definitely done.


He Never Started, he's filler for Punk.

AJ just needs to get out of A WORLD TITLE FEUD. No Wonder why the title means jack shit. I enjoyed this feud more when it was leading up to Over the limit, and it wasn't even really a feud at that point.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Did WWE not think of what #AJALL means. LOL.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

look at the positive guys. Raw actually started with a wrestling match. When did that ever happen before?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> Did WWE not think of what #AJALL means. LOL.


what's it mean?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> What do you mean he's done? Be more specific. He's in a main event program right now. How can he be done? It makes no sense.


But its on the opening segment!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

#AJHuganomics :barkley2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> This time last year, Punk complains about not being the headliner or main eventing WWE shows. This year, homeboy has the title but is in feuds I couldn't give even one bag of fucks about and being the first or second match on the card every week. #Change


He wouldn't be doing this shitfuck of an angle if he would just drop the title instead of turning himself into SuperCMpunk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to catch Bryan there Kane.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

They all look like a stable with all that red & black.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Number one reason DB is not a technician= NEVER THROWS A BELIEVABLE PUNCH


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This match has been good. Weird feud for Kane to be in, but I like it, and he's done good work. Everyone should have respect for the Big Red Machine. 

Be great if he won the belt. Terrible that wrestlers still fall for the "I'll just pull the rope down and let the charging guy go over the top"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This actually is a pretty fun match so far.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's no surprise this Punk/Bryan/Kane thing has been the best angle since Wrestlemania and it's not even close.

If it wasn't for this going on I would of long since have taken a break from the WWE.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

UknowWho said:


> I live how they used twitter to decide who AJ should be with during a match between all those guys and it's called a Three Way Match :lmao


Repped :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, Punk is so fucking cheesy these days.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great match here, this really should be the fucking main event.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still just can't at #AJALL being an option instead of not being with any of them. Amazing :lmao


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So the same show that is about to go 3 hours every week starts off tonights show with a 3 way elimination match that should be in the second hour at the earliest. They better have something big planned later.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why does everyone say this storyline sucks. yes its lost some steam but its been entertaining to me atleast. The matches have been great like this one.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Way too much Twitter for my liking

The mentions during commentary and little corner icons to show trends is a great way of capitalising on social media but they are way over doing it with the read changing every 2 minutes and Cole constant going on. Then the multiple full screen displays with the sickening baby blue, it's really too much.

Next we'll have WWE Twitter Tuesday live on PPV with a battle royal for whatever championship is trending with entrants based on who's trending at the time


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This time last year, Punk complains about not being the headliner or main eventing WWE shows. This year, homeboy has the title but is in feuds I couldn't give even one bag of fucks about and being the first or second match on the card every week. #Change


Six months ago, everyone wanted him to feud with Daniel Bryan. Now that they are, people are bored. 

They'd be a great IC title feud, and could of brought relevance to the IC belt. Instead, they're in the main event. World belt should be for larger athletes IMO. That's how it used to be.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm starting to see the 'skinny fat' CM Punk was talking about before. But I really don't have much room to talk.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Yeah Kane, it makes so much sense to prevent one guy from doing his finisher on another...IN AN ELIMINATION MATCH.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

And AJ?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lets go Goatface! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> this has been great so far. will Cena bring down the show as usual though


No. Cena will just get the highest ratings of the show like usual. I don't understand what WWE's going for here with this opening but Rule 1 on writing tv for WWE, never start a show with a wrestling match, always start with some type of heel, dramatic promo where we learn something new about a story line to get us hooked to watch the rest of the show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Very good match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan trying to be subtle in telling the ref his foot was on the rope because he wasn't paying attention.

These three are all great workers, so you'd knew it was going to be another good match.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

didnt see this coming :no:


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well look who just showed up.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Get HER FUCKING OUT OF HERE. JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EXACT same thing

:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

D BRY!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

What is the point of AJ in this feud? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk really needs to stop doing the GTS.

Bryan wins. Marks can rejoice.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully she doesn't come back.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus, that GTS missed by a good foot.


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat WWE champion.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, Bryan really took the first pin. Whiners.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice finish.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, fuck this feud.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

groundhog day

at least do something different, wwe


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk can barely lift Kane. guy needs to put alittle muscle and YES YES YES to the ppl saying Bryan is done if he loses. He just fucking won :yes


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What'd i miss ?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Punk cannot even do his own fucking finisher to Kane.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

#AJHeathSlater


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Awaiting the Bryan marks....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That was a terrible GTS on Kane, he clearly had to reposition himself to let Punk pin him. So terrible. 

Glad Punk lost.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You'd think Kane wouldn't fall for that two weeks in a row. But ok. 

Bryan wins. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes

Now fix it, WWE... FIX IT!


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol at Punk barely being able to lift Kane. Dude is not in good enough shape.

YES. Go DB.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Meaningless fucking waste of a match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk/Bryan/Kane continues.

Thank you. : )


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Weak finish.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

Come on, Kane can't be this stupid after all these years right? I mean after Lita? he's really distracted by AJ. lol


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

What's the point in a three way elimination match where the eliminations occur one after the other, should've just had a regular three way


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMG BRYAN IZ S0000 MISTREATED!!111


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:yes

Shame that Bryan is filler for Cena.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Good match quality wise and storyline wise


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk is the only babyface on the roster allowed to lose clean.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't like this aj chick. She's getting annoying.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Haha ADR can't even get a few boo's out of the crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sooo Ziggler/ delrio feud?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Alberto gonna get dat pussy


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that they got the WWE Champion out of the way, on to more important stuff right, Vince?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, did CM Punk lose to a kick to the head? I guess he isn't mainevent material anymore. *sarcasm*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Get HER FUCKING OUT OF HERE. JESUS CHRIST.


She's much better looking than Kevin Steen.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Punk just get pinned by an enzuiguri? Uh...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"What are you even saying?" :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at how D-Bry is being treated. Taking the first pin and all. So disrespectful.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Did Del Rio just call him a bitch?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pole Match! Russo be bookin'!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WORLD TITLE CONTRACT ATTACHED TO A POLE.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

ZIGGLER vs DEL RIO!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CONTRACT ON A POLE MATCH! :russo IS BACK BABY


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Contract on a pole match!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why is someone so talented like Del Rio not huge. Guy has the look and the ring skils. Ziggler vs Rio could be amazing. with a face turn Vickie Russo


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:mark: POLE MATCH!! :mark:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Russo back?? Two great workers and you throw them into a pole match?? Come on man


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I like this Raw so far. Ziggler vs. ADR should be good. Hopefully Ziggles wins.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

kennel Match? Nice!


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"What are you even saying?" hahaha.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ziggler with DAT POP

Please switch Vickie to ADR.

CONTRACT ON A POLE! :lmao What...I don't even.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Russo booking this match.

ZIGGLER BUSTING SHIT UP.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ZIGGLER IS AWESOME!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

:russo

IM BACK, BITCHES!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Got off work rushed home turned on raw and saw a sweaty Daniel Bryan chanting yes yes yes as Punk and Kane were layed out. 
I think it's safe to say that my stress and hatred of people at work is officially forgotten.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

wow way to make the wwe championship even more irrelevant. cm punk gets pinned Again.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

An on a pole match!

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

:russo ?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Russo is smilling right now (A Pole Match)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't just have the WWE champion lose like that and not have a follow up segment...or can they?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent match, shit GTS, glad Bryan gained some credibility.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Decent pop for Ziggler and show-clay next


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Pole matches. They must have hired Russo.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WHC #1 contenders match on a Pole. 

Next week they'll put AJ up on a poll-first one to grab her gets her.

#AJPOLL


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao, I love what Ziggler did


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

A Contract on a Pole Match?
Seriously WWE just tell us Russo is back.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ziggler wins so he can job to Sheamus again lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Love Ziggler.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler is a bad mother fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheFighter said:


> Come on, Kane can't be this stupid after all these years right? I mean after Lita? he's really distracted by AJ. lol


Vagina makes men do crazy things.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

HAHA oh Vickie your so down with that Dirty Sanchez shit aren't you?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

#AJALL is trending. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler threw it at the WWE 12 game cover which featured Orton. That was a shot at Randy Orton from Vince and Co :troll


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Ziggles is boss.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> You can't just have the WWE champion lose like that and not have a follow up segment...or can they?


they just did


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

I swear to God if Ziggs wins I'm throwing myself out of the window....because of how happy I'd be.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad this angle is starting shows and being treated like shit, it's what it deserves.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Hopes this means Ziggler slowly but surely moves away from Dat Guerrero..*


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

oh shit its russo !!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god, Show vs. Funkasaurus? Probably going to end in another no contest or just a DQ


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please tell me Vickie screws over Dolph and joins ADR


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

No one can argue now, ADR came in, ZERO REACTION. Dolph came in, a minor reaction. He's a heat killer, face it.

Love how Dolph smashed the vase. "Oh those are for me?"

Also, yes, realize that the WWE champion got less hype for his match than Brodus Clay vs Big Show is getting...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the IWC.

We here "....on a pole match" and nearly everyone then makes a joke about Vince Russo, immediately.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ziggler is getting more awesome by the week.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pole match! 

:busta


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A pole match?!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> WHC #1 contenders match on a Pole.
> 
> Next week they'll put AJ up on a poll-first one to grab her gets her.
> 
> #AJPOLL


LET'S GO POLE! *CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> You can't just have the WWE champion lose like that and not have a follow up segment...or can they?


No, you're right. I prefered last week when CM Punk got a whole 30 seconds of a promo. 
This is WWE, they don't understand what the titles mean. Unless you're Cena, then you get the golden award.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Alas, the booking gawd returns


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And none of you guys can convince me that Russo is not a writer or at least a ghost writer for WWE.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Random item on a pole match? Seriously... That's one out of Vince Russo's playbook.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

If they just returned Jericho and told us whatever the fuck Cena wants to tell us, I could go to bed early. But it's Brodus/Big Show now. So it goes.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If I see a Just For Men hair color commercial one more time I'm going to put a bullet through my tv.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So the point of the match I guess was to give Bryan a win against Kane and Punk.

By the way, I love it when someone comes in here comments "inb4 bryan marks have a meltdown when he loses" and they end up being the one with egg on their face when Bryan wins.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish
> Even though it was @CMPunk vs. @WWEDanielBryan alone for only 8 seconds, folks online have nominated it for match of the year #RAWTonight


.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So, is Ziggler a face now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Look... Ziggler losing to Sheamus once wasn't Ziggler jobbing. Him losing to Sheamus on PPV wasn't jobbing.

However, between those matches, with all the times Ziggler has lost to Sheamus, he's become Sheamus' personal jobber. Either we get to see him meaninglessly lose to Sheamus this Friday again, or we see Sheamus/Del Rio... which will surely be forgettable.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Del Rio is winning, sadly. Ziggler has some nice momentum, regardless of losing on Smackdown. Keep building this man.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Count Grishnackh said:


> So, is Ziggler a face now?


#FACE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

At least this useless shit with Show gets finished quickly.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And none of you guys can convince me that Russo is not a writer or at least a ghost writer for WWE.


I'm sure he tweets in his booking from home


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wasn't Russo the one that had a Viagra on a Pole match in WCW because two wrestlers supposedly couldn't get hard for Torrie Wilson?  *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I love the IWC.
> 
> We here "....on a pole match" and nearly everyone then makes a joke about Vince Russo, immediately.


Gee. I wonder why.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And none of you guys can convince me that Russo is not a writer or at least a ghost writer for WWE.


I was conviced since he left TNA


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

interesting...Johnny Ace being advertised for house shows in White Plains on the Raw world tour. Saying "John might be fired, but he needs to fulfill his contractual obligation to compete"...


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Liking this Raw so far! Bryan vs. Kane vs. Punk was solid. Ziggler vs. Del Rio should be good.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk is the most unremarkable WWE Champion since Big Show in 2002.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

#AJPOLE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Count Grishnackh said:


> So, is Ziggler a face now?


Tweener in this situation. He could very well be heel again next week so I wouldn't get any hopes up.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Ziggler is awesome

Also it may just be me wanting to believe in good old kayfabe and the days where psychology made matches, but I cannot stand people like Punk pinning Kane after one weak ass GTS. I don't feel like Kane has to be undefeated but for someone like Punk who can barely hit the move, it would make more sense to hit two of those before going over Kane. Especially given the target market, kids would relate to Kane's monster heel gimmick if he looks tough to beat.

Also it feels like WWE books backwards now


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I'm sure he tweets in his booking from home


or sometimes the library, just to swerve.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

my god they want to make this shit 3 hours


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*sees Show vs. Fat Dinosaur Guy


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Willing to bet Cena's announcement is that he'll take part in the Money in the Bank ladder match for the first time.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wasn't Russo the one that had a Viagra on a Pole match in WCW because two wrestlers supposedly couldn't get hard for Torrie Wilson?  *






This?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

As much as I don't like Show hopefully he puts out Brodus for good.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This will be Match of the Decade for sure. No contest.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is Clay getting this pop.

Ass ass ass btw.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Time to take a piss


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wasn't Russo the one that had a Viagra on a Pole match in WCW because two wrestlers supposedly couldn't get hard for Torrie Wilson?  *


Fucking really? I don't know whats more stupid: Two wrestlers fighting for viagra or not getting a hard on for Torrie Wilson


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Fuckadactyles look hot, but those voices....GOOD GOD!!!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Willing to bet Cena's announcement is that he'll take part in the Money in the Bank ladder match for the first time.


This or announcing he granted his 300th wish


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuck the bigshow


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MajinTrunks said:


> Willing to bet Cena's announcement is that he'll take part in the Money in the Bank ladder match for the first time.


I think you win....

And it's going to be TURRRIBBLE!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Del Rio is winning, sadly. Ziggler has some nice momentum, regardless of losing on Smackdown. Keep building this man.


Dude fuck no. I hope not. Ziggler does have crazy momentum right now. AND OMG FUCK BRODUS.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wasn't Russo the one that had a Viagra on a Pole match in WCW because two wrestlers supposedly couldn't get hard for Torrie Wilson?  *


Dean Douglas and Billy Kidman


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck this fat piece of shit


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Crossing my fingers Brodus comes out winning this one.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

I hate how often I see the word "jobber" used incorrectly by the IWC....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Somebody call my momma


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So it's all safe for Brodus to come back to Raw now, huh? To feud with Big Show. Can't wait. Yipee.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Good god, Naomi's ass :jay2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Shit, I missed the first 30 minutes. What happened?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Poster saying "I called your momma" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi with that fresh Malaysian wavy 28 inch weave. God bless you.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Show better squash Clay in under a minute!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Show vs Clay. Somebody save us.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Quack Quack


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Clay


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck Brodus he cost Big Johnny his job


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wasn't Russo the one that had a Viagra on a Pole match in WCW because two wrestlers supposedly couldn't get hard for Torrie Wilson?  *


A classic match, I might add.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LINK said:


> Dude fuck no. I hope not. Ziggler does have crazy momentum right now. AND OMG FUCK BRODUS.


Haha, that was an awesome way to end your comment. I agree completely.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> CM Punk is the most unremarkable WWE Champion since Big Show in 2002.


Del Rio's reign was so unremarkable people are forgetting he won the championship.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Agh fuck it's this guy? Help I'm not used to watching this guy I fast forward him usually!

This is gonna be irritating as fuck I can tell


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Brodus and Ryback have been the piss break norm these days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince got jungle fever real bad.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Taking A shit ill be back when this match is over.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

clays entrance is almost as long as takers


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i have a very hard time taking the serious part of brodus clay seriously when he comes out dancing and in a good mood. Are we supposed to believe that he's thoroughly pissed the fuck off at big show when hes laughing and smiling before his match?


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sick of seeing these fat fucks on my TV every damn week. Only thing about brodus I like is the dance sequence. DEM ASSES BOI !


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Somebody call my momma, the dactyl, shaking in ring, lights. Rinse and repeat. Hooray, Brodus is here.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Speaking of Viagra on a pole, if Torrie Wilson is topless in your bed and you don't have a hard on you are clinically dead. You don't need Viagra. You need a toe tag.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It's pretty hilarious how Brodus is supposed to be the "Funkasaurus" yet he can't dance to save his life.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Getting a pool together to raise the funds to get Naomi's ass transplanted onto Cameron


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wasn't Russo the one that had a Viagra on a Pole match in WCW because two wrestlers supposedly couldn't get hard for Torrie Wilson?  *


Shane Douglas vs. Billy Kidman...yes that was Russorifficness at its finest.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

back to family guy


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

iron clad contract time ...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Ziggler threw it at the WWE 12 game cover which featured Orton. That was a shot at Randy Orton from Vince and Co :troll


I was thinking that too. The fact someone else said it, makes me able to buy that. 

Be funny if someone else threw something at the same poster. 

I hope Ziggler wins, and then beats Sheamus - by countout, on Friday. That would be a suitable way of giving both guys what they want them to have now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena, come out and just announce what you have to say so I can close my stream and do something else in this summer night.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm actually really looking forward to this


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God, Big Show needs to go away.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I Wish they would keep brands exclusive. I Could Avoid Seeing AJ/Kane by not watching Raw and Could just watch SD For Bryan/Christian/Del Rio/Rhodes/Sheamus but alas, I gotta sit through this garbage.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

how does everyone remember a Viagra on a Pole match between Douglas and Kidman lol. Maybe Russo was a genius when ppl remember his work from years ago.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish they showed the clip when Brodus asked the about beef. 

#BeefAll


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Somebody call Brodus's mom and tell her that her son sucks at life.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

So far this episode of RAW seems very, very familiar. Almost like I've seen it all before.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Show with the low blow! Kicked Clay right in the Skankylosaurus!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Shoulder ram
THAT HEADBUTT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho to come out later tonight and not say a word calling it now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Dean Douglas and Billy Kidman





bazzer said:


> This?


*:lmao X a billion THANKS!!!! Pure Russo!*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Down and down the card I go.... Round and round cuz I'm Big Show.........


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Speaking of Viagra on a pole, if Torrie Wilson is topless in your bed and you don't have a hard on you are clinically dead. You don't need Viagra. You need a toe tag.


No Shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Botchamania slip.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> God, Big Show needs to go away.


Both Show and Bordus need to go away for a while. The sooner WWE realizes this the better.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

He almost fell lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Del Rio's reign was so unremarkable people are forgetting he won the championship.


Actually he won it twice


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Show landed on his knees right in front of him. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Somebody call Brodus's mom and tell her that her son sucks at life.


"We're sorry.
The number you've dialed has been disconnected with the IWC."


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena is going to be part of RAW MITB match


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think the Pinata on a pole match was more offensive. All the participants were luchadores, and Vince Russo's idea was "well, they're Mexican, so let's make it a Pinata."

Judy Bagwell on a pole and the San Francisco 49ers match (4 pole matches in one) were all terrible too.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Giants can't be beaten."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least there are two physically fit guys in the ring.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Fuck Brodus he cost Big Johnny his job


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I would mark like mad if Ryback came out and gave Big Show his finisher.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Naomi with that fresh Malaysian wavy 28 inch weave. God bless you.


She's an inspiration to us all.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Two fat slobs nobody cares about. This will surely bring the ratings.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> how does everyone remember a Viagra on a Pole match between Douglas and Kidman lol. Maybe Russo was a genius when ppl remember his work from years ago.


One does not simply forget WCW 2000.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Well that was fucking pointless


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome! Can we never see this again please?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

dammit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So we could've had an actual match where Brodus gets the rub but instead we get this injured knee horseshit?

Who's booking this?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

King Hippo loses! (Y)

And that's the end of Brodus Clay....


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Scoop Slam fail


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Da str3aq 1z 0v3r!!!!!111

But wow, what a weak pin.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> how does everyone remember a Viagra on a Pole match between Douglas and Kidman lol. Maybe Russo was a genius when ppl remember his work from years ago.


I definitely prefer the Judy Bagwell on a pole match. Actually, they used a forklift, I think.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Funkasauras is dead now. 

Do you realize in the last few weeks they ended two unbeaten streaks on free TV?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

lol What a finish.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Jericho to come out later tonight and not say a word calling it now


*:lmao we can only hope!*


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

big show kills another younger star push ....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, at least that's over.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Big Show with the low blow! Kicked Clay right in the Skankylosaurus!


XD




This match is awful, way to burry Brodus Clay.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Whatever a step above a squash match is, that's what that match was. Thought maybe Brodus would actually win it, but nope...BIG SHOW IS AN UNBEATABLE MONSTER!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What roll Lawler? He just lost at NWO.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So how many minus stars do we think this match was?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe that was Brodus's first loss.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

What a horrible match


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyway to stop Big Show? get freaking Mark Henry back and induct him again into the Hall of Pain


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Show wasn't even fucking trying wrestle in this match, he was kinda coasting through it.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe they'll write Clay off for injury and bring him back with a legit gimmick.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a good way to end a 60 win streak. Why make a storyline out of it, a feud? Why blow it off at a PPV? Just have the 42 year old guy go over clean.

BRILLIANT!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> One does not simply forget WCW 2000.


No matter how much alcohol they consume


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Naomi with that fresh Malaysian wavy 28 inch weave. God bless you.


lol


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

So are those people who were hoping Brodus Clay would get into a feud happy yet? 
Of course not because he lost. But wait, if he won it would have been "then what was the point of pushing show".
Lose- Lose mentality this thread has. 

And I love every minute of it.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Was this Brodus' first singles loss? I don't really know.

Match wasn't that great.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish Lawler would fuck off. Stop mentioning the Cena Annoucement


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Brodus is a good babyface, actually. Still pretty intolerable though


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

CENA IS TAKING A BREAK!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Another match. fpalm

WWE has to realize after this week that the resolution of bad ratings isn't to just do pointless, boring wrestling matches. People wanna see two guys go at it verbally and in different situations so when a match actually happens on a ppv it will actually mean a lot to people.

If they don't cut it then just cut them. Big Show cuts it but Brodus Clay, not so much. He sucks. Stuff like this match is why people don't watch and the ratings are down right now.

And the point of cruiserweights and squash matches with jobbers is to fill up the program and give people entertaining matches or to build a new wrestler like Ryback who's not ready for a ppv spot yet.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

As much as I dont like funkasaurus, WTF is the point to job him to big show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So it's his head or his knee? You can't have two injuries at once in wrestling, you know.

Great rap album. :lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh God


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OH LOOK, ANOTHER "PLEASE LIKE CENA" VIDEO PACKAGE


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Also notice that they haven't made one mention of Jericho so far...

Did Cole just say Cena put out a great rap album?

Oh god this vignette makes me want to puke.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha Lawler just said Cena is queer!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Build up Show/Brodus feud.

Have Show squash Brodus. dat booking.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena dick sucking time


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, at least we're not having Funkasaurus squash matches anymore. OH LOOK IT'S CENA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More make a wish shit to make us like Cena. WWE NEVER GIVES UP.:lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So how does this loss benefit Brodus Clay after squashing people for months now? The Big Show has destroyed him for a 3rd week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao great Rap Album put out by Cena. Did Cole just say that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Too bad no other WWE wrestler does the Make a Wish thing....




:side:*


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Did Michael Cole just say Cena had a great rap album?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

taking a break? seriously, how is that historic?, anyhow, it would be nice seeing off tv for a while just to see other people get a chance to break through


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A "Great" Rap Album? Acted in Many Movies....all under the WWE banner. Yeah OK.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> I wish Lawler would fuck off. Stop mentioning the Cena Annoucement


All commentators are required to whore out what ever Cena is about to say or do


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like Vince Russo is back, guys. Everything Russo writes, Vince thinks it's genius. :cody


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole putting over Cena completely forgetting the fact that he was stripped by him, got his ass kicked and covered in BBQ sauce.. Talk about WWE not caring about continuity.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena, you can still go fuck yourself. I don't care how many wishes you fulfill. I care about how entertaining you are on TV.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena dick sucking starting already?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

More Cena promos... fuck this company


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL At Brodus Screaming and the announcers transitioning like nothing happened.


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Charlie sheen is coming to raw pn juky 23rd folks!!!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Dudley Do-Right is more bad ass than John Cena at this point.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poor kid.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh wow the announcement isn't this? I think John is taking some time away. Possibly a couple months or longer.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

GOD FUCK OFF


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So Cena visits 300 kids and's he some kind of good guy?


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Oh lovely, another "Please cheer Cena" promo -_-


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, we haven't seen one of the "you should like Cena" promos in a while.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> What a horrible match


there's a reason why show got you can't wrestle. I mean his matches with bryan were horrible


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You know what? Fuck the haters. I enjoy these packages about the Make A Wish Foundation, it's good to see.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really miss Cena's character back when he had an orange shirt.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> So how many minus stars do we think this match was?


Minus 5 Stars, +2 Stars for the big, juicy asses

-3 Stars. Firmly in Divas territory.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

FFS, WWE, must you show this shit all the fucking time. Now I think Cena will come out to announce that he has granted 300 wishes. This shit right here man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really wish, hope and pray to Buddha that they sign Liz to a contract. That crazy bitch is crazy.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol crippled fat kid.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WWE wants me to hate a charitable organization, don't they?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

yup cena will never ever ever ever ever ever ever turn heel
and this is why ppl hate cena
for some reason he's the only wrestler who's non wrestling exploits should be considered and are a part of his in-ring resume

fuck john cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, John Cena is a nice guy with the kids... But I'm just curious... Why would kids want to meet this guy so badly?


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm... I'm supposed to like John Cena, right?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I hope this Ziggler/ADR match blows some minds, because Raw is churning out some crap as usual.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

GCA-FF said:


> More Cena promos... fuck this company


Divorce Damage Control 101 WWE Style...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is why Cena will never turn heel. Closest to Cena being heel ever is that Darren Young is heel. Nothing will come closer.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It really is awesome that Cena has granted so many wishes. Seriously, dude is a hero and I respect the hell out of him for that. But fuck WWE for using that to try to make everyone like him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Count Grishnackh said:


> Cena dick sucking starting already?


Did it ever stop?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Too bad no other WWE wrestler does the Make a Wish thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like no other wrestler cares about the military or works hard.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

More Cena propaganda.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Evolution said:


> You know what? Fuck the haters. I enjoy these packages about the Make A Wish Foundation, it's good to see.



I just wish they would show other wrestlers, because 90% of the wrestlers all do Make-A-Wish.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Not that I had any confidence in their abilities to begin with, but can you please tell me WHAT was the point of building up Clay and developing him over the course of several months now?

WHERE is the payoff? WHERE is the angle? WHY would you build and build and build only to have him job to Show? Is that the fundamental purpose of new talent these days? To put over existing talent? Jesus christ. You build a character. You find him an opponent. You have a reason for the two of them to wanna square off. Wrestler goes over. Establish new talent. Reach payoff.

Nah, let's job him to Show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> You know what? Fuck the haters. I enjoy these packages about the Make A Wish Foundation, it's good to see.


*I cry every time lol*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

You know, I've got a Make a Wish kid in my extended family and yes, they're a great organization and it's great that stars (from ALL sports/entertainment/...) make time for these kids, but enough about this already.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

no mention of Jericho?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

John Cena's big announcement that will make history.

John Cena has never been in the Money in the Bank Match.
John Cena is not in the WWE title feud. 
John Lauranitis is gone. Big Show has moved on to other things. 
Money in the Bank is next. 
John Cena will be in the Money in the Bank match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Naturaltitman said:


> Charlie sheen is coming to raw pn juky 23rd folks!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


That would be absolutely amazing. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Too bad no other WWE wrestler does the Make a Wish thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because Make a Wish was invented by WWE for Cena, of course.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Bragging about this make a wish stuff on national television kind of kills the whole altruistic nature of the foundation.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> CENA IS TAKING A BREAK!


Not sure how people can hate this guy. Sure his gimmick is stale, but he's 500% better than Randy Orton. I would never cheer for Orton over Cena, regardless of gimmicks. I may not mark out for him (I don't) but I probably wouldn't boo him or anything - rather do that with 75% of the rest of the roster.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Just like no other wrestler cares about the military or works hard.


*lol exactly!*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Despite how much I hate Cena, he is at least a good guy for doing the make a wish thing. His presence does bring joy to really sick kids, and even though the IWC has personal problems with him, at least he's attempting to do some good.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It really is awesome that Cena has granted so many wishes. Seriously, dude is a hero and I respect the hell out of him for that. But fuck WWE for using that to try to make everyone like him.


A hero? He's a role model maybe but he's no hero.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fucking Dudley Do-Right is more bad ass than John Cena at this point.


Cena's next feud.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Evolution said:


> You know what? Fuck the haters. I enjoy these packages about the Make A Wish Foundation, it's good to see.


It's quite touching I'll admit, but it's so douchey to shove it in the viewer's face all the time. Especially since other superstars do it too.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OMFGOMFGOMFG KATY PERRY IN 3D >>>>>>>>>>>> BIG SHOW


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Not that I had any confidence in their abilities to begin with, but can you please tell me WHAT was the point of building up Clay and developing him over the course of several months now?
> 
> WHERE is the payoff? WHERE is the angle? WHY would you build and build and build only to have him job to Show? Is that the fundamental purpose of new talent these days? To put over existing talent? Jesus christ. You build a character. You find him an opponent. You have a reason for the two of them to wanna square off. Wrestler goes over. Establish new talent. Reach payoff.
> 
> Nah, let's job him to Show.


As shitty as Clay's loss was, it is possible that they might go somewhere with it. Will they? Probably not, but it's possible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> Okay, John Cena is a nice guy with the kids... But I'm just curious... Why would kids want to meet this guy so badly?


WWE has portrayed him like a superhero to kids. That's why. Someone that's a role model, "saves the day" and could do no wrong.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Did Cena say something like "This shows how much I care for these families"?

So he just admitted that it's a cheap tactic to get cheered.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh look more please like cena crap


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Wwes official twitter sqid charlie sheen is going to be a social media ambassador on july 23 raw!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, that is just what Cena, somebody who has been a WWE champion of sort 19 times needs. He needs to go over in a Money in the Bank match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Geordie shore is a load of shite


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's amazing that Cena finds the time to grant all those wishes will all the cheating on his wife he does


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So i'm supposed to like Cena now? Oh vince will you ever learn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And #AJALL is still trending. Way to make her seem like a loosey goosey, WWE.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow 300th wishes granted?
I bet Cena didn't grant that many wishes to his wife.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I just wish they would show other wrestlers, because 90% of the wrestlers all do Make-A-Wish.


That's true. I'd love to see more stuff about the WWE's charity work.

The amount of people here that despise John Cena because of his charity work because it doesn't fit with their own selfish view on what he should be doing for THEIR entertainment. proves just how fucked up the world is.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That golf ad on Sky Sports is fucking creepy.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

CMB23 said:


> FFS, WWE, must you show this shit all the fucking time. Now I think Cena will come out to announce that he has granted 300 wishes. This shit right here man.


Oh no, watch that be it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm surprised John Cena hasn't replaced Chuck Norris in popular humour yet, seeing as WWE want us to believe that he's a fucking invincible superman who never does anything wrong, is the only wrestler who works hard. and the only wrestler who supports the military and Make A Wish.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Geordie shore is a load of shite


Yes, yes it fucking is.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone give a fuck about golf if Tiger isn't there?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Not that I had any confidence in their abilities to begin with, but can you please tell me WHAT was the point of building up Clay and developing him over the course of several months now?
> 
> WHERE is the payoff? WHERE is the angle? WHY would you build and build and build only to have him job to Show? Is that the fundamental purpose of new talent these days? To put over existing talent? Jesus christ. You build a character. You find him an opponent. You have a reason for the two of them to wanna square off. Wrestler goes over. Establish new talent. Reach payoff.
> 
> Nah, let's job him to Show.


Any chances of a Show/Clay feud are finished now. It wouldn't surprise me if Clay was talked to backstage about a program with Show and they just felt he didn't cut it. Either way there's no excuse for what we just saw. Pointless and a ratings killer. Why couldn't they just let the over the hill Big Show run a feud with Clay and give him a rub? It's so idiotic, it's like they want both men to fail.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MillionDollarProns said:


> OMFGOMFGOMFG KATY PERRY IN 3D >>>>>>>>>>>> BIG SHOW


The only 3D film I fully support.

WHAT THE FUCK WITH THIS 2009 RAW SHIT. I DIDN'T WATCH THIS SHIT WHEN IT WAS AIRING FOR A REASON.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bob Barker was good on Raw.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

UknowWho said:


> Wow 300th wishes granted?
> I bet Cena didn't grant that many wishes to his wife.


(Y)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop Showing the Guest Hosts!!! 

I want to forget Raw 2009....all of it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Mainboy said:


> Geordie shore is a load of shite


Charlotte my girl!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And there goes the power because of a Thunderstorm here in the Boston Area.. 

I should be thankful


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bob Barker was awesome


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The only good guest host ever


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Not that I had any confidence in their abilities to begin with, but can you please tell me WHAT was the point of building up Clay and developing him over the course of several months now?
> 
> WHERE is the payoff? WHERE is the angle? WHY would you build and build and build only to have him job to Show? Is that the fundamental purpose of new talent these days? To put over existing talent? Jesus christ. You build a character. You find him an opponent. You have a reason for the two of them to wanna square off. Wrestler goes over. Establish new talent. Reach payoff.
> 
> Nah, let's job him to Show.


I've noticed that the new style is seniority faces win seniority heels lose and up and coming faces lose while up and coming heels win. Thats the fucking pattern.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> WWE has portrayed him like a superhero to kids. That's why. Someone that's a role model, "saves the day" and could do no wrong.


Well yeah, I get that that aspect of it. But their wish... above everything else is to meet Cena? Guess I'd have to be 2 years old to understand the appeal. Being a child of Hulkamania, I never once wanted to meet the guy. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT THEME MUSIC!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like how at the end of every Raw the crowd chants, "ONE MORE HOUR!"*


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

This is one of RAWs most memorable moments lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

are they saving the good moments for the next couple Raws. Seth Green and Bob Barker. 

Jericho was the best part of that segment though.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was actually a funny segment. Santino thought he was on Wheel of Fortune. :lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i wish wwe would show the cena sex tapes with the divas to show the kids what hes really about...fucking hypocrite


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ToxieDogg said:


> I'm surprised John Cena hasn't replaced Chuck Norris in popular humour yet, seeing as WWE want us to believe that he's a fucking invincible superman who never does anything wrong, is the only wrestler who works hard. and the only wrestler who supports the military and Make A Wish.


Because Chuck Norris is cool and badass


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Geordie shore is a load of shite


I'll see your Geordie Shore and raise you Desparate Scousewives, a program that makes me fucking embarrassed to live in the same city as them. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bob Barker buried Chavo.:lol

I don't remember that.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Chavo got fired Barker


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bob Barker was like one of maybe 5 guest hosts who was fun. 2009 was dark, dark time.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Barker buried Chavo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still one of the best fucking moments on Feud. Ever.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but poor Bob looks like death


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

My dog just jumped at the t.v. Thanks Bob!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Lookie it's Barney Stinson's dad! Lookie it's Jericho!


holycityzoo said:


> Bragging about this make a wish stuff on national television kind of kills the whole altruistic nature of the foundation.


Tebow does his away from the camera. As it should be tbh.


Freeloader said:


> Not sure how people can hate this guy. Sure his gimmick is stale, but he's 500% better than Randy Orton. I would never cheer for Orton over Cena, regardless of gimmicks. I may not mark out for him (I don't) but I probably wouldn't boo him or anything - rather do that with 75% of the rest of the roster.


Really? Cause I'm a Cena fan and even I see why people hate him. Damned if I don't myself sometimes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob Barker would be a fucking head on a stick when the 2000th episode hits.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bob Barker is a champ. Legit great guest host.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chavo to face Barker corpse at the 2000th episode. Sounds like a classic in the making.

Mark Henry is def coming back face unless cena rids WWE of the virus that is Show.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Bob Barker was good on Raw.


and got a ridiculous rating too!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Down goes Brodus.

Who gives a damn about 300 wishes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cole that's not memorable nobody cares THAT much about brodus


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao devastating

he gave him a love tap

FOH Lawler


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Mac KO's King Hippo.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This RAW is going well so far. I hope I'm not jinxing it by saying that.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh, sick of Big Show..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Evolution said:


> You know what? Fuck the haters. I enjoy these packages about the Make A Wish Foundation, it's good to see.


I would agree. 



RyanPelley said:


> Okay, John Cena is a nice guy with the kids... But I'm just curious... Why would kids want to meet this guy so badly?


Same reason you wanted to met Hogan/Austin/Rock/Taker as a kid, or whoever your hero was. They view him differently than we all do.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replay guys. You know, it's your show. You're in control. You could have showed us that live with a quick backstage segment.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh boy Haitch recaps.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, that punch was actually hilarious.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

what another HHH recap from NWO... who woulda figured


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

John Cena's losses cure cancer-too bad he never loses.

:troll


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Jericho's suspension already over? I thought he offended every woman with a Brazilian wax job or something.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

How does Brodus get more coverage than the WWE Champion being pinned in a non-title match cleanly, that should be a big deal really.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Raw is Video Packages!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Triple H's Batman voice is hilarious


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Heyman/Trips...

Loser Has To Get A Rhinoplasty Match

BOOK IT!

:russo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Because Chuck Norris is cool and badass


If Bruce Lee was still alive, no one would have ever cared about Chuck Norris.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH's deep, gruff voice legit sounds like he's getting invaded with a 12 inch dildo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> I'll see your Geordie Shore and raise you Desparate Scousewives, a program that makes me fucking embarrassed to live in the same city as them. fpalm


I'll see your Deseparte scousewives and raise Only way is Essex. fpalm

I can't believe any people watch this fake shite. I would rather watch John Cena promos all over again


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Chavo was BOSS for doing the J.O.B to the B O B*


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh they might be droping funkasaurus gimmick. Hope so. I hope he takes a small break and returns as a monster.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kamikaze™ said:


> How does Brodus get more coverage than the WWE Champion being pinned in a non-title match cleanly, that should be a big deal really.


Because Big Show is an unstoppable giant!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Bob Barker was like one of maybe 5 guest hosts who was fun. 2009 was dark, dark time.


Dark times indeed. The only thing that came out of that was 8000 amazing matches between orton and cena


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there really anything funnier than HHH accusing someone else of being "all about ego"?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

That "scared of Triple H" line gets me everytime


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RECAPS


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heymans great "but i do have something for Stephanie"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ToxieDogg said:


> I'll see your Geordie Shore and raise you Desparate Scousewives, a program that makes me fucking embarrassed to live in the same city as them. fpalm


:lol Saw that once. Laughed my as off.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Paul E <3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> HHH's deep, gruff voice legit sounds like he's getting invaded with a 12 inch dildo.


Well he is suppose to be into some freaky shit in real life, so....


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Is this a recap or a *rerun*.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LESNAR VIA SATALITE


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully Lesnar comes out instead of via satellite.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Lesnar to answer HHH....via satellite.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar back next week. Shame I will be away on holiday to Cornwall.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Doesn't say Lesnar will actually be on the show though. Answer to be delivered by Heyman, probably.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lesnar answers next week. John Cena announcement today, whats next. AJ is preggo?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> I'll see your Deseparte scousewives and raise Only way is Essex. fpalm
> 
> I can't believe any people watch this fake shite. I would rather watch John Cena promos all over again


The WWE writers do. Then people that are suppose to know what's right for business like Triple H enable these writers and just go with it. This is what we are up against as "fans" as that "10%" that's gonna watch the shit no matter what.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG fuck this shit


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WallofShame said:


> Is there really anything funnier than HHH accusing someone else of being "all about ego"?


I know. I always love it when it occurs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Kane.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Here comes the 3 footer


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

He has a 3 foot boner!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The fuck is he breathing so heavy--OH MY GOD. ONE DOWN, TWO TO GO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He just fucks bitches, AJ. Take it or leave it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

_Ohhh_, hope Lesner accepts, what with his face on the poster and all. *head shake*


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's 2012 and chicks dig the mask


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, hearing someone saying "Kane" in a romantic context is really funny.

Oh she's crazy. She's laughing. Here comes 20 threads about how she's the greatest diva ever.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh god,RAW is so fucking terrible right now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao Even I find you mentally unstable!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Kane find AJ unstable? :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane is awesome :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WWE Universe goes to look up eviscerating.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"I wear a mask."

Ooooh. Scaaary. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the newest Monster Kane push is dead.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Kane would eviscerate AJ with his three foot weapon


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"even I find you mentally unstable"

haha


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess Kane is on his medication today.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*That was fuckin' funny.*


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kane only does Friends With Benefits. Also, he's talking about BDSM right?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wasn't this type of shit the reason came back as a "monster" in the first place?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Kane she will murder you!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This is Kane's best promo ever, he said BOYFRIEND MATERIAL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane letting her down easy what a good guy if Kane was truly evil he would have chokeslammed her into something


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What in GOD'S GREEN EARTH are they doing to Kane. Holy shit.

although that "I find you mentally unstable" was funny lol


Evolution said:


> RECAPS


Hey don't knock 'em, I haven't watched RAW in yonkers and they really help.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Does Kane carry a red floodlight around with him everywhere he goes, just to set the mood?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Kane with Dat Comedy!!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Toot it n Boot it Kane!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

But Kane you could eviscerate AJ with your three foot penis!


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

'Even I find you mentally unstable.' Kane is hilarious!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok that's fucking creepy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So AJ is going to end up getting dumped by all three dudes tonight and she's going to have this crazy reaction each time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at her, she deserves an Oscar, doesn't she?


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well that was slightly creepy.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

At least she did try


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane is a boss. Fucks bitches and then dumps them when he's done with them.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FRIENDZONED!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cut the camera now. C-Cut it. Fucking cut it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

So she's gonna be #AJForeverAlone by the end of the episode.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The WWE writers do. Then people that are suppose to know what's right for business like Triple H enable these writers and just go with it. This is what we are up against as "fans" as that "10%" that's gonna watch the shit no matter what.


To be fair i would rather another Cena 1 year reign as wwe champion than any of those programmes mentioned


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL?

If I was this crowd, I'd want my money back. We've had what, 10 minutes of ring time in the first hour?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

the more popular AJ gets the more likely Cena is injected into this
just wait


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Talk about a creepy, evil laugh... but sexy at the same time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So over it. Punk will reject her next and then she will go super duper crazy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Kane told her the truth

He doesn't do relationships. He just gets his rape on


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Girl's straight up mad as in cray.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Kane is the fucking best.

Dat laugh/cry/thing. Would still wreck it, fuck the consequences.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did anyone else with a dirty mind find a ton of double entendres in that AJ/Kane exchange?

Though Kane calling AJ mentally unstable was pretty funny.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I love aj, but I can't stand when they do this to Kane. So dumb.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Kane hit that first.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kane's turned into the Big Red Pussy. :no:

If only AJ wasn't as flat as she is beautiful I might be as infatuated as the IWC.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

That whole damn time they could of had a match going, but instead we get recaps and pointless backstage segments


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

If Kane is supposed to be such a monster...why did he seem to have compassion there?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea, Kane!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh fuck Kane has a sensitive side? Not bf material?

BF Checklist:
-tall
-dark
-mask
-bondage sex
-three foot penis


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Steve. said:


> FRIENDZONED!


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's comedy is the best. They should have this shit every week.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Watch out Kane.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

So two matches in 1 hour. Everything else is recap and backstage crap.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane dumps AJ! 

Wait if she's laughing or trying to fake a cry?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Seriously though, Kane in that segment seemed uncomfortable.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Video Package, Commercial, Recap, Video Package, Video Package, Backstage Segment, Commercial. I bet the crowd is thrilled to have bought tickets for this.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ should find someone more her level










This guy would be her type. (He's the latest bath salt guy who attacked a woman with a shovel and said he was an alien who hangs out with Jesus)


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan was the only one to ever care for her, so she better help him win the WWE title.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The return of the mask has transformed Kane from satanic monster into more of a mad scientist-y guy.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow Kane's character sucks more and more, someone unmask him so we can have another month of terror then put him another feud with a vagina

Also I swear WWE's new show timing guide is being done in reverse order. We've covered two top feuds and one nearly top feud on the first hour, surely they should save that till last


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

KANE AND KATY PERRY ARE MAKING THIS RAW FOR ME GUYS


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

are they done with the new talent. Or was Antonio, Ryback, Titus and Darren, Damien it.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Evolution said:


> RECAPS


"I don't mind seeing the same Make a Wish video over and over and over, it's great to see" ---> "WOW RECAPS SUCK"


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Where actually happened between the last commercial break and the start of this one? Absolutely fuck all, god this is boring. The amount of filler on Raw is frightening.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome segment lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan was the only one to ever care for her, so she better help him win the WWE title.
__________________


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kane should've (would've) set the crazy bitch on fire for costing him all these matches. Now he refers to himself as "not boyfriend material." Aside from winning at WM, Kane's monster return has amounted to fuck-all.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a crappy RAW


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

An illegal alien hanging out with a guy named Jesus? Doesn't sound too crazy to me.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Did anyone else with a dirty mind find a ton of double entendres in that AJ/Kane exchange?
> 
> Though Kane calling AJ mentally unstable was pretty funny.


Yup. I did. He gets pleasure from eviscerating people. I also was thinking about the other possible meanings of the term "Big Red Monster". lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Watch out Kane.


I was thinking of posting the Overly Attached Girlfriend meme in here as well. Glad to see others think as I do.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan was the only one to ever care for her, so she better help him win the WWE title.
> __________________


Daniel Bryan will get the chick, and the WWE title. Calling it.

#YES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Still one of the best fucking moments on Feud. Ever.


SHE'S FAT 

:steiner2


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

My favorite part of watching Raw has become trolling on the chatbox of the stream I use= this is sad.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho, Cena, Ziggler need to save this show.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> WWE Universe goes to look up eviscerating.


1) disembowel ( a person or animal)
and for those who don't know what disembowel means
1) cup open and remove the internal organs of. 
and for those of you who don't know what context to put that in here is an example.

Whenever anybody on this forum makes a new topic with a ? mark in the title, BrianAmbrose wants to cup open and remove the internal organs of the narcissist intentions.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena's announcement better be worth it. Besides the first match this sucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger with the jobber entrance. Poor guy. And now he's going to lose to Santino.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Yes! Swagger gets jobber entrance!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Santino to win here


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

How cute! WWE can't count fucking advertisments.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL Sthwagger gonna job to Santino


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Swagger bout to lose that Cobra hurts


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

My first time EVER rooting for Swagger.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, if this is how much recap, commercial and filler the 2 hour has just imagine the 3 hour!

OH HELL YEAH BABY! THE ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN AND SANTINO! BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Walk-In don't post stuff like that again... one and only warning.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

So Swagger get's a random US title shot?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL.

The United States Championship exists still?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Yes! Swagger gets jobber entrance!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, title match and the challenger gets a jobber entrance. Lol if he wins.

Also, Santino is from Columbia, Italy? Come on, Lillian.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Homeboy really held the title for six months now. That's crazy.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuck the Santino, we want Ricardo!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Le gasp! The US title actually being defended!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg Santino vs Swagger. i used to think he was funny but why is he still around. 

Give Swagger a beard and mustache and die his hair jet black. Guy needs something new


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH GAWD!










fuck this match


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please just give the title back to Swagger. I love Santino for the most part but his title reign has obviously been awful.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think Swagger's onto something. This is the second time jobbing for months has somehow lead him into a US Title match.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dat hair


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I like Santino, but I hope he loses the title to Swagger tonight. He needs another title run.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone see what Swagger had to do so I don't have to waste my time?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Swagger should win. I'd rather have him with the title.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> Yup. I did. He gets pleasure from eviscerating people. I also was thinking about the other possible meanings of the term "Big Red Monster". lol


Shit, Big Red Monster also ran through my mind as well. Yikes.

Hey Cole, probably not a good idea to tell us the last time the US belt was defended was over 2 months ago. Makes it seem even more useless.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Walk-In don't post stuff like that again... one and only warning.*


Was he the one that posted the girl and the sex toy pic?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i fucking hate Santino as the US champ, but if swagger wins the title tonight with no build up and off of a long losing streak, I'm giving up on the US division.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

"Let's go swagger, Swagger sucks" Lmfao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It might take that long to watch every episode of Raw, but it would require a lobotomy to actually be able to sit through more than one episode of 1995 Raw a week.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope Jack Swagger win


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Swagger is vastly underrated and being underused


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Walk-In don't post stuff like that again... one and only warning.*


Is it OK if it's a garden hose or a vegetable? Mods can talk about it but not show it?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

lol I like how Michael Cole said "This is the first time Santino Marella is defending his title on Raw since APRIL 16th" like it's a good thing. 

In other news, folks this is the first time that John Cena has a ground breaking announcement since JUNE 18th. 
"hahaha what do you think it is Cole unahaha" - King


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd is dead


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Swagger is more of a jobber than Santino, he should just quit.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

So how long before Jack Swagger is TNA heavyweight champion?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I WANT MY FUCKING JERICHO ALREADY.

Jericho's a good one. One of those rare breeds that can be entertaining reading a telephone book, junior.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Super Mario Vs. Lanky Kong


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Kayfabe wise, what the fuck has Swagger done to deserve a title shot? It's pathetic


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I really wonder if creative/Vince thinks storylines over well. Kane is supposed to be a monster but he looks like a compassionate human. The way WWE projects him is not the way the audience takes it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger with a degree in Finance. I don't think I want him doing my finances.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I would rather have John Cena hold the U.S. title again then Santino but then again Cenas U.S. title reign wasn't that bad..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Enough with this twiitter plugging


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Kayfabe wise, what the fuck has Swagger done to deserve a title shot? It's pathetic


Vickie is GM.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck #RAW, #AJALL is where it's at.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, actually rooting for Swagger for once.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Walk-In don't post stuff like that again... one and only warning.*


What about if it's the scene from Prometheus where the guy in the cavern dies when the tentacle goes in his mouth? Is that OK?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, Cole just reminded us of how quickly guys move up and down the ladder these days. I forgot that it was such an "upset" when Santino beat Swagger for that belt just a few months ago. Now look at Swagger, lol.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Cole, has he only been watching RAW for the past six months? Can't believe he said Santino taking the US belt off Swagger was one of the biggest upsets in RAW history


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

#AJALL is number one and has been for a while as far as I can tell. They haven't said that though


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh yes! Jack Swagger vs. Santino and yet *another* pointless wrestling match. Not one promo or meaningful segment yet. Just some quick backstage stuff with Kane and AJ as if it's suppose to matter. Maybe to retards it makes all the difference to know that Kane said he's done with AJ but not with me. Get this story line to it's climax already. Wrestling fans have short attention spans and by the time the story line hits all the heat will be gone.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena is gonna talk about Twitter, Cole pretty much guaranteed it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger lost clean.:lmao:lmao


----------



## Naturaltitman (Mar 30, 2012)

Dat charlie sheen!!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

This is Horrible


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Something big will happen next segment. No way they are going into the 10 PM EDT hour without something huge.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Get your shovels out.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Jack Swagaliciousexpialidocious


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

My fucking GOd

They just jobbed Swaggs out to Santino....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What an important and memorable match. I can't wait to see more of these in a 3 hour show.

:vince


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

remember Santino beating Swagger for the title and ppl were happy saying the title will be relevant. Wow sure is relevant huh. What a joke. Why is Santino around and champ?


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

Please if there's a lord above please dont let Cena's announcement be about being the social networking ambassador.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

What even was the point of this match?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lame ass match ftl


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

"We would like to wish Jack Swagger the best in his future endeavors."


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Kayfabe wise, what the fuck has Swagger done to deserve a title shot? It's pathetic


I guess he never got a re-match when he lost the title to Santino (NOTE: I don't know if he's actually gotten the re-match, nor do I know if a re-match clause actually exists).


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Jack Swagger has officially lost all credibility.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Did someone else see the guy get up with the \ o.o / pose?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

My, Jack Swagger, how far you've fallen. fpalm


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What a useless match.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

how is the cobra even a legit finisher


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maxine!!!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

AJ in the Battle Royal

Oh crap


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If they aren't in bikinis, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BIKINI MATCH? IM HARD ALREADY AND HAVE A CATONINE TAILS AT THE READY


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I WANT MY FUCKING JERICHO ALREADY.
> 
> Jericho's a good one. One of those rare breeds that can be entertaining reading a telephone book, junior.


He should get into politics. Hell of a filibusterer right there.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AJ in a match?? Awesome


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Filler match was filler


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

bazzer said:


> Was he the one that posted the girl and the sex toy pic?


*Yes. 


And good job Swagger. :lmao


*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Why's Beth got the title?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Kaitlyn, Maxine and AJ YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...The only chicks on the main roster. God damn.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody who calls somebody a jobber just because they lost a match needs to look at Swagger's "career" after he dropped the WHC. That is what it means to job.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok best Raw of the year just cuz i will see Kaitlyn:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Maxine's alive!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Divas battle royal? Meh, sounds pretty la--MAXINE IS GOING TO BE IN THAT SHIT. FUCK YES.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

but if cena is next...whos closing the show...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryder stealing from the homeless


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Natalya is actually going to be competing on Raw??? Pinch me.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope Kharma can eat 9 women. She better be hungry. Ryback is going to be jealous.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is lame.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Divas title was on Beth in the picture? The fuck?


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Mmm...Kaitlyn on RAW.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

For anyone wondering what the term buried means, Jack Swagger is fitting the bill perfectly.

I'm gonna laugh so hard if Jericho doesn't return tonight since they've made no mention of it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

See why Can't Cena and Kenny be homies again, Ryder and Cena are all good broski


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

They're buddies again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena and Ryder are friends again?!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

They could have at least make a new storyline or something involving the mid card


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Swagger but I like his ring skills he should've squashed Santini.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryder should be US champ to this day, if only HEY WAIT THERE HE IS

WAIT HE JUST FIST BUMPED THE GUY THAT STOLE HIS GIRLFRIEND? WHAT THE *FUCK*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Swagger is vastly underrated and being underused


Nearly everyoneon the roster is being underused, Swagger definitely included.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SoupMan Prime said:


> remember Santino beating Swagger for the title and ppl were happy saying the title will be relevant. Wow sure is relevant huh. What a joke. Why is Santino around and champ?


I can't believe that anyone would think that Santino could make anything relevant. He made the IC Title a joke just like he made the US Title a joke.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck I can go to bed after this shitty promo


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

AJ and Maxine in a match. I am happy.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

How big can Cena's announcement be if it's next? More bullshit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Walk-In don't post stuff like that again... one and only warning.*


AND NOW YOU'RE NOT ANSWERING IMPORTANT QUESTIONS, BOOKER MAN!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i hope they are calling it a summertime beach battle royal for a reason, like them being in bikinis maybe? because if not, then its just retarded they would call it that -_-


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Santino retains again, his next title defense will be in August.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG RYDER ON DA TV !11!!1!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

A WILD ZACK RYDER APPEARS!

Oh damn it, he escaped.

Gonna have to wait another four weeks to be able to catch one....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cena's announcement...'It's true, I was fucking Eve Torres all along!' :troll


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Textbook definition of a filler match. And WWE knows it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The life and times of Jack Swagger. Going from World Champion to jobbing to Santino Marella clean in a short match.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

With the amount of piss breaks tonight, I'm gonna end up dying of dehydration.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just had a thought I know how wwe is going to fit Jericho into Raw tonight Heath Slater is going to come out as usual do some heel stuff then a countdown will begin and out comes Jericho in tights to teach that boy some lessons


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

datMAXINE!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> That Divas title was on Beth in the picture? The fuck?


lol. They don't even care anymore.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ is going to do something fucked up in that Battle Royal. She is getting a lot of screen time tonight.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES! Maxine is on RAW!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Not sure how people can hate this guy. Sure his gimmick is stale, but he's 500% better than Randy Orton. I would never cheer for Orton over Cena, regardless of gimmicks. I may not mark out for him (I don't) but I probably wouldn't boo him or anything - rather do that with 75% of the rest of the roster.


What does Randy Orton have to do with this?

He's a million times better than Cena because he's actually entertaining in the ring and doesn't cut horrible promos every week or try his hands at anything to get sympathy cheers. I've considered myself a Cena fan for a while but I don't think I can take it anymore. Seriously, fuck John Cena. Once he turns heel, I can finally respect him again.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> AND NOW YOU'RE NOT ANSWERING IMPORTANT QUESTIONS, BOOKER MAN!!


She probably hasn't seen your posts. What did you do anyway?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...is AJ going to have a Kharma breakdown in the middle of the ring?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd lol if Cena announced a big announcement for next week. BROTHA!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena's historic announcement is to be in the MITB match.
He wins the match, beats Punk after he had his match and still doesn't turn heel!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Galcyon said:


> "We would like to wish Jack Swagger the best in his future endeavors."


OMG Taz, what's Jake Strider doing in the impact zone?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Cena and Ryder are friends again?!


No one can be mad at Cena forever. Just look at all the wishes he grants!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena's announcement "It was Victoria all along."


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

cena..


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Walk-In don't post stuff like that again... one and only warning.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm really tired of this Katy Perry trailer. Dunno if anyone else is getting the ad. It's terrible though


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The life and times of Jack Swagger. Going from jobbing to Santino Marella clean in a short match to World Champion to back to jobbing to Santino Marella clean in a short match.


Fixed.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> remember Santino beating Swagger for the title and ppl were happy saying the title will be relevant. Wow sure is relevant huh. What a joke. Why is Santino around and champ?


I was one of those people, and I believe that it would have been relevant if WWE didn't drop the ball. With how insanely over he was at the time, WWE could have really used that US belt on him to their advantage. There was plenty of room on TV to make that happen as well. Now, I'm not one of these people that thinks he can book the perfect show, but the creative ball was definitely dropped on this Santino US title run.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: @CharlieSheen to be Celebrity Social Media Ambassador for 1,000th episode of #Raw! http://wwe.me/bOZzJ #Raw1000


:bosh


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Forget piss breaks. Between filler and commercials I think I could have knocked out the next Great American Novel. Holy motherfucker is this a slow RAW.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

VRsick said:


> but if cena is next...whos closing the show...


JERRY COE


Irish Jet said:


> That Divas title was on Beth in the picture? The fuck?


:lmao spoiler alert, or WWE literally give less fucks than you can imagine.


KO Bossy said:


> I'm gonna laugh so hard if Jericho doesn't return tonight since they've made no mention of it.


I will cry myself to sleep.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

who is closing the show?
Triple H?
Jericho?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate when Swagger gets mentioned a lot in the thread, I skim through the posts quick and see the "S" and "gg" and think people are talking about me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty much the only way this is worthwhile is if he announces that he's going to TNA BROTHER!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So...is AJ going to have a Kharma breakdown in the middle of the ring?


Don't be silly! They'll announce their pregnant, then Kane will come out and clothesline them all. Next week we'll get an in depth scoop of the life a serial killer, staring Kane.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> The life and times of Jack Swagger. Going from World Champion to jobbing to Santino Marella clean in a short match.


Coming to a gas station magazine rack near you...


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Kharma must return now, surely.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

here comes the announcement hmmmm....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena's out now. Jericho closing the show? This could be interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena to announce his divorce on live TV. Then he's going to invite all the women to his hotel for some orgy action.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LINK said:


> She probably hasn't seen your posts. What did you do anyway?


Killed time during a shitty Swagger/Santino match is what I was doing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, this place just erupted King. They were already standing and screaming for the fucking camera.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> AND NOW YOU'RE NOT ANSWERING IMPORTANT QUESTIONS, BOOKER MAN!!


*lol I didn't see the question. As long as the tentacle is not in the shape of a penis. :side: 


.....wait*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

calling it now his announcement his just him saying he will be in the MITB


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cena to announce charlie sheen as that social media dude.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Vince is jizzing in his pants for this reaction.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

First hour has been total gash, and here comes Cena!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh look, there goes the homewrecking,smiley faced, wannabe rapper who looks like Mark Waulberg, hypocrite John "I'm full of shit" Cena.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we GO!

Get ready to be let down!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YES! JOHN CENA IS HERE!

HAY GUYS - JOHN CENA IS HERE! GET OFF THE TOILET AND COME BACK, QUICK!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> :lmao spoiler alert, or WWE literally give less fucks than you can imagine.


I'd put coin on the less fucks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The fruit is out. Now I know this "announcement" is nothing important.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena at 10? This is new.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hurry up Cena, Maxine is waiting in the wings.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, no the place didn't just fucking erupt, a thousand or so little cunts just let out a scream.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Joel said:


> :bosh


u wot m8. Charlie "batshit" Sheen??

Here comes Jawn. This better be worth it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cenation is running wild tonight brother


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

God Lawler should retire.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would be excited about this announcement, but I have learned to not get my hopes up...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG ITS CENA. HOLY SHIT ITS CENA! CENA CENACENA CENA CENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENACENA CENA Yeehaw motherfuckers!!!!! WOOT WOOT :no:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Joel said:


> :bosh


That for real? RAW will be winning


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Episode 996 of RAW has been pretty crappy


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Either were gonna see a bunch of women & children crying or im gonna facepalm.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> :bosh


Permanent GM or GTFO. He's not as crazy now, which is a shame.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

will this major announcement make the iwc happy or angry?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The life and times of Jack Swagger. Going from World Champion to jobbing to Santino Marella clean in a short match.


The mist that Santino spat in his eyes last year has gotten to him. Blame Beaker.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd rather have 80's Hogan than this asshole.

At least he occasionally said cool shit like how he's gonna dog paddle Donald Trump to safety


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The life and times of Jack Swagger. Going from World Champion to jobbing to Santino Marella clean in a short match.


IIRC, he jobbed to Santino shortly before he won MITB and the WHC, and now he's doing the former, going from jobbing to Santino to World Champion back to jobbing to Santino. Lulz.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

The WWE Insider ‏@WWEInsider
Sycho Sid is backstage at Raw tonight. Learn more about "The Man Who Rules the World" in his WWE Alumni profile:

SID!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

tell us you have a neck injury and will never be able to compete again

na, bad things only happen to good wrestlers


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Svart said:


> Textbook definition of a filler match. And WWE knows it.


Time to fire a bunch of writers. When you got a massive team of them and the first hour is filled up with boring wrestling matches and non meaningful backstage segments instead of powerful promos and career building segments you know it's time for a change.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's that creepy SVET dude to orgasm at the site of Cena?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Rotten Episode of Star Wars"

...heh?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena...your jokes are terrible.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Cena: It's true I've banged every Diva in the lockerroom


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, Cena cut the corny bullshit.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY HISTORIC ANNOUNCEMENT IN THE MAKING

HISTORIC


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Please Cena, don't enlighten me.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ugh


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

YESYESYES! said:


> The WWE Insider ‏@WWEInsider
> Sycho Sid is backstage at Raw tonight. Learn more about "The Man Who Rules the World" in his WWE Alumni profile:
> 
> SID!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jesus I hope so.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god..... *


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

John Cena is saying something that isn't funny


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

/facepalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh christ on a cracker.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta love all those EPISODES of star wars... -_-


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena's already talking too much.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, at least Cena's speaking the truth....Raw has been like The Star Wars Holiday Special recently.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Seriously? Don't drag Star Wars with your shit Cena. SMDH.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Star Wars promo... ugh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok Cena sucks atm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is so bad. So bad. So bad. So fucking bad.

Someone PLEASE shoot him.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Did Cena just admit that the WWE has sucked for the past month? Anybody else pick that up lol....


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Show Vader and John Cenawalker...


Funny because people constantly want Cenawalker to come to the Dark side....


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

YOU ARE NOT FUCKING FUNNY CENA, YOU CUNT.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Star Wars, Cena? Stop that. Stop it now.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

An episode of Star Wars? This promo will be gay


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Deathstars are 15ft?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> I'd rather have 80's Hogan than this asshole.
> 
> At least he occasionally said cool shit like how he's gonna dog paddle Donald Trump to safety


i rather have 2012 hogan


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He divorced his wife because he's a homosexual.

Star Wars isn't episodic, fuckcheese.

THIS PROMO MAKES ME HATE STAR WARS. AND I LOVE STAR WARS. STOP MAKING ME HATE THINGS YOU FUCKING DAY-GLO MANCUNT!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena Walker needs to be his new ring name.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And now the divorce pushed him to do crack...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

George Lucas sues in 3...2...1...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Good God man. Could you be more corny??


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

John Laurinaitis is Cena's father?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what in the mother fuck are we witnessing right now?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I know. I always love it when it occurs.





YESYESYES! said:


> The WWE Insider ‏@WWEInsider
> Sycho Sid is backstage at Raw tonight. Learn more about "The Man Who Rules the World" in his WWE Alumni profile:
> 
> SID!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHOA

Also, King is forcing laughter at this shit.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha WTF is Cena smoking


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cena watched Star Wars for the first time. Wow this segment is awful.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

His announcement is to recap everything like he always does?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

GOD MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my god..................does he even care anymore?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy awful. :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, no the place didn't just fucking erupt, a thousand or so little cunts just let out a scream.


They're at the place too, dumbass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This motherfucker.:lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Already facepalming...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

joshman82 said:


> cena to announce charlie sheen as that social media dude.


So they have Punk diss Chris Brown but bring in Charlie Sheen for an appearance?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

is it bad that i'm kind of chuckling at this


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

STFU Cena.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cena, wtf dude.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll admit, I chuckled.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

YESYESYES! said:


> The WWE Insider ‏@WWEInsider
> Sycho Sid is backstage at Raw tonight. Learn more about "The Man Who Rules the World" in his WWE Alumni profile:
> 
> SID!!!!!!!!!!!!


lies


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

THE FUCK IS THIS, CENA?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the greatest promo of the year so far? Top 3, right?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Kill me now


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He's trolling the IWC intentionally now I'm sure of it.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

BE A STAR... WARS.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy Shit this is fucken historically terrible


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I like Cena and all, but what the hell am I watching?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, NOW THIS is horrible.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

oh my fucking god please FUCKING STOP THIS


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

just when you think cena cant get worse...he does this shit.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

This can't be real.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is really bad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena....I Super Hate you right now. Did you take comedy lessons from Rob Schneider?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

wtf is he on about? dick!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

This is.. this is... wow. Jesus Christ on a cracker is right. Or jesus tap dancing christ.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

why is this the best promo cena has ever done


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Comparing Big Slop to Vader.....die Cena, just die.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Da Fuck is this?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does HHH and Vince actually like this lol. Its amazing how he can do this weekly.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

This promo is....dear god. Fucking Christ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> He's trolling the IWC intentionally now I'm sure of it.


Pretty much.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is really fucking terrible. This is comedy?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can I make a wish? 

Can I have cancer instead of having to watch anymore of this?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is the announcement wow shocking.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is one of the worst things ive ever seen


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

yo, that lil zack ryder fan > all :lmao


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

seriously is this funny? wtf


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure the kids are eating this up. I'm not.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena, that's not how Yoda talks. If you want to be Rock, try harder.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This guy


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I had to mute this


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, he made me laugh there


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

3 hours of this in one month guys!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the worst thing I have ever seen in a wrestling ring by far


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena, fuck off you unfunny motherfucker.

JERITROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Y2J


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

thank you Jericho...thank you


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JERICHO!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I wonder if Charlie Sheen will have to take a Wellness test...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Cena is more like the Millenium Falcon... McMahon (Han Solo) rides his dumb ass all over the galaxy.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

JERICHO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes! Jericho is back.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

This makes me so fucking embarrassed to watch this shit.

Someone needs to:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He can't even sell a story properly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

THANK GOD FOR JERICHO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JERICHO FUCK YES!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you,Jericho


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg jericho!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Crash.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you god...Jericho!!!!


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

SOMEBODY KILL ME NOW! PLEASE


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you Jericho!

Nice yoda impression though Cena


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HE'S BACK FROM BRAZIL!!!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Jericho vs Cena at MITB.

Spoiler: Cena wins


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

thank god save us y2j


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh god this is soooo boring.. TY JERICHO!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank fuck. Save us, Y2J.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

I tune in and literally the first thing I hear is Cena doing some weird ass cartoony voice. I hope the WWE enjoyed my ten seconds of viewership, because that's all they're getting this week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jericho is here to save us


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Save Us Jericho.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Jericho's skinny jeans.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


>


yup

thank fuck Jericho is here to save my sanity


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

BREAK THE FUCKING WALLS DOWN


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll admit, I legit LOLed at the Yoda comment.

JJJJJJJJJEEEEEERRRRRRIIIIIICCCCCCHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank fuck! 


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY222222222222222JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

NICE JACKET ASSHOLE LOL


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank fuck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

What the fuck, Cena. I mean...what the actual fuck.

It's not even so much his promo as it is Lawler giggling at every-fucking-thing.

MOTHERFUCKING JERICHO SAVING THIS SEGMENT. THANK. GAWD.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Really? NOW??? NOW?

Well so much for Jericho coming back and actually winning a match.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dat jacket.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Save us Y2J


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Save.Us_Y2J indeed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sigh...learn your English, fruity pebbles.

Example of historic announcement-"I, John Cena, am going to be participating in my first MiTB"

Example of historical announcement-"95 years ago today was the Battle of the Bulge"

There's a difference.

Thank Christ Jericho, you ended the pain...that was literally one of the worst things I've ever seen in a WWE ring.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm laughing to keep from crying. Hopefully Jericho shits on Cena for that ABORTION of a promo.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank god, save us from Cena Jericho


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> So they have Punk diss Chris Brown but bring in Charlie Sheen for an appearance?


he's a white man


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Save us Flag Kicker aka Chris Jericho.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jericho and Cena? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

save_us


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't care what anyone says, Cena is godly on the mic.

BABY!!!1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho-Cena rivalry


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!!!! HE SAVED US FROM CORNY BULLSHIT!


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

SAVE_US_Y2J


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CENA JERICHO. I HOPE JERICHO BURRIES CENA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho/Cena fued for SummerSlam


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....He's wearing skinny jeans. Your short and thick ass cannot wear skinny jeans...Nooo.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Jericho doe!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BREAK THE WALLS DOOOOOOOOWN

This should be interesting.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Cena about to rip jericho like rock did


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

Jericho really did save us tonight.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Y2J SAVE US! FUCK YOU COLE AND KING, BE EXCITED! IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, dat Big Johnny impression "ugghhhhh... I'm John Lauranitis, I'm about to perish" pretty legendary. I mean, you can't write those things in terri-bad-ness.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, Jericho has some awful attire.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG JERICHO IN SKINNY JEANS....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I feel saved. Literally.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Wait. Did Jericho interrupt the announcement or is he the announcement?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If Jericho refuses to speak here, he'll still be 1000x more entertaining than Cena has been for the last couple of minutes.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

THANK THE LORD. SHUT HIM THE FUCK UP Y2J!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Y2J really lived up to his Savior gimmick this time lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank god for Jericho!!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Cole! We know Jericho has a shitty band, no need to remind us!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

So Cena's important announcement is that he is still lame as fuck? Good to know.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Uh.. Okay?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This promo is all time bad. When is WWE going to figure out it's not about appealing to some dumb woman and little kids that are going to sit there and chuckle at Cena just because he has a good/charismatic acting voice.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena to feud with Jericho?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's Jar Jericho Binks!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> HE'S BACK FROM BRAZIL!!!


Hes a Hitler Clone?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

OK, this is great. I absolutely love Jeritroll.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Saved us Y2J did. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

john Cena the guy with a Great Rap Album vs lead singer of Fozzy :mark: 

Cole says everyone sounds great


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cena/Jericho feud now? I'm not really interested, but it would make sense because neither of these two have anything better to do atm.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Love Jericho but his band sounds like generic butt metal


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What an awkward transition to the Fozzy segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I knew he would, Y2J saved us!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If you want to get Jericho over as a heel, just play that theme as his entrance.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone elsee see the YES sign at the rock concert?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fozzy video plug in the middle of an entrance during a promo segment! Woot! Promotion!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao i still get a kick of the brazilian flag.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes! Save Us Y2J!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The historic announcement is that he's going to bury Chris Jericho.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Look at that he's reinvented himself again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y2J is back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho like a boss.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Jericho looks more like Jon Bon Jovi every time I see him.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Bring his walls down! (In your skinny pants)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jericho owning Cena


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris Jericho has saved us. THANK FUCK


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No one knows, Jericho. Thank you for saving us, though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho speaks for us all


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

YES JERICHO tell him to shut the fuck up again please.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jericho's aged at least 15 years since we last saw him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm mad that he stole Michael Jackson's jacket.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking gray skinny jeans. Gray fucking skinny jeans...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That isn't historic John....it really isn't.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

That was it!?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh great Cena is in MITB


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No new stars created this summer


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

oh fuck me.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

the dirtsheets have failed us

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Predictable


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*WORST ANNOUNCEMENT EVER!*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cena in MitB *facepalm*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CENA DOESN'T FUCKIN' NEED ANOTHER TITLE WIN.

JERICHO DOES.*


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Forum crash in 1... 2... 3...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena to win MITB. Yawn. Next.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Shocking wow breaking news.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

So The MITB is gonna main event MITB?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

oh for fuck's sake, someone called this.

Althogh I think there's a single suitcase. It's what they're alluding to. And Cena's talking about becoming WWE champion, hm...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Cena winning MITB on fucking great


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol big announcement my ass. Although this being Cena'a first MITB is interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why doesnt he just kick Big Shows ass or something. lol John Cena is 9 and his viewers are too lmao.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2J looks like Bon Jovi.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What are you, 9?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!! "What're you nine?" I laughed so hard I woke up the neighbors.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

no they're not cena

it's just the 9yr olds are the only ones you give a fuck about


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

fudging lame...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"It's been about a year since I've been the WWE Champion."

"It's been about a year since I main even......nevermind. I main event all the time."


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW. Way to bury the actual fucking WWE Champion. I mean I know they don't care about Punk's reign, but DAMN.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Praise Chris Jericho's light.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Most of our viewers are around that age." Yea, I'll give u that, Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just can't look at his short ass in those forever 21 jeans. :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup MITB.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, whoever called that earlier in the thread, kudos to you.

Hardly a 'historic' announcement though.

And no, most of WWE's viewers aren't 9, John. Check the fucking corporate website once in a while you unentertaining cunt. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck my typos.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, Santino won the United States Championship back in January, and this was 112 days ago.

God Michael Cole is an idiot, he said it like three times, he honestly didn't catch himself once?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena in the MITB? Fuck yea!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Jericho legitimately cracks me up.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*WORST ANNOUNCEMENT EVER!*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jericho could be Kevin Bacon's younger brother


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Fucking gray skinny jeans. Gray fucking skinny jeans...


I was disappointed by that too.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

WWE Championship Ladder Match: Big Show, John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, ect
<Veterans>

World Title Ladder Match: Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, ect
<"Future">


Actually. That could work out perfect...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Jericho. Tell that cunt the truth!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

MITB Ladder match takes years away from your career like every otehr gimmick match made.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Jericho saved this promo


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

jericho in MITB. I should be excited for this match, but im just not.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Jericho is completely shitting on him. I love this.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK...Jericho HAS to read these forums. I'm convinced of it.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Everybody who's won the Money in the Bank ladder match has also turned heel (eventually).


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jericho's facial expression NEEDS to be giffed.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jericho is on fire tonight. Fuck I've missed him.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So whens the breaking news?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Is Jericho done after this? He's reipping Cena apart on the mic here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now they're trying to make MITB filled with star power to make people care.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jericho just doesn't care anymore. It's sad to see. With that said he can still get the best out of Cena in a promo. I like the idea of Cena in the MITB match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow, Chris Jericho is Edge apparently!!! 

also yeah, the star wars promo was fun


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho putting mitb over nicely


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

These damn skinny jeans....they aren't allowing me to take Jericho seriously.

DAT HEAT!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We've already seen Vickie tonight more than we saw Foley last week. 

My point? There is no justice in this world.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jericho's face when he said "those were fun"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Seriously though with Cena in this shit. Holy fuck, just have him and all of the bookers shot. Every one of them.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Shelton Benjamin?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The most star studded MITB match ever


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

God no... Please don't let him win..


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

IRON SHEIK SIGN!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So much for dirtsheets claiming that Cena is not booked for MITB and Jericho turning face. Neither happened.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho in it? FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Spoiler: ALERT



CENA WINS


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The average age of a WWE viewer is 28. The audience and the country is overwhelming 18 or older (76 percent).

Vickie ain't gettin' heat either. 2 ladder matches?!?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

NO...NO....FUCKING NO. I WANT ONE FUCKING MITB.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Vickie again, y'all.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to win the MITB then. Fuck this shit


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm glad Cena is in MITB but damn, is it going to be full of ex champions?

Lessens Kofi's chances of winning.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just love Y2J. Thank you Chris!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

why has jericho aged 5 years in 4 weeks ??????????????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...how many matches will be on this ppv anyway? Who the hell can fill up the WHC Money in the Bank match? Hawkins and JTG?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Whoever comes out the winner is going to look good with opponents like Cena, Y2J and Show .


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

She really needs to have this roll full time.

Like ASAP.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

:lmao Jericho!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ah fuck, two briefcases.

OHHH JERICHO. SONNED.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Jericho is fucking GOD.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Jericho's facial expression NEEDS to be giffed.


The one where he said "do another Star Wars promo-yeah that was fun." And rolled his eyes?

Love that Vickie told Cena to stfu.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Continuity out the fucking window. What else is new?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

That match is gonna fucking SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RAW Money in the Bank is for former champions only


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love Jericho.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"What are you gonna do, suspend me?" I laughed my ass off.

Yuck. Only having a MITB match be former champs takes a dump all over the match's _existential reason._

Terrible decision.

Also, Jericho/Cena shouldn't be given away for free.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you serious?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I've come to the sudden realization that Jericho might be the long lost twin of Jon Bon Jovi.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

what ...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is that for both MITB matches. and will there be more ppl.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Only WWE Champions can enter this year's Money in the Bank? Fuck this.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is a good promo by everyone.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Just posting for my Jericho GIF in my sig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If it's only these four people in the MITB match, that match is going to suck.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

someone called this too!

four guys in the MiTB???


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So no stars will be made this summmer, wonderful.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vickie comes out to tell them they can't place them in the MITB Match.

..she then places them in the MITB match.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Only past champions? What the fuck is this.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I knew it! Kane and Big Slow and Cena in the MiTB! Calling it now as the worst ever!


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Only 4 in the WWE title mitb, wit!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This promo segment has just killed my brain. Not even Jericho could save it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Raw MITB will be awful. It better be short.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They just ruined my only reason to watch MITB. Great.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

So they just molded the Jericho return and Cena's announcement into one segment. LOL


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding? So no youngbloods are gonna get a shot. Great.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

jscouser said:


> why has jericho aged 5 years in 4 weeks ??????????????


Rock & Roll


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jericho is face now?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"What're you gonna do? Suspend me? He's got me. He's officially on fire tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> Spoiler: ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> CENA WINS


Well at least 10 year old Cena fans don't use the internet to find that out right? (wrong)


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

" Money in the Bank is a career ender. " - Chris Jericho

He got that right. Just look at Jack Swagger.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Jericho as a tweener, I like!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else liking Vickie as the GM and she looks amazing compared to when she was in the past


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHA "It's been nearly two years, soooo for the first time ever, Cena vs. Jericho" HAHAHAHAA

Subtle crack by Vickie


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

It's been nearly 2 years....so for the first time ever? Wut?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jscouser said:


> why has jericho aged 5 years in 4 weeks ??????????????


When you dress 10-15 years younger than what you are, it ages you. Easily.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Predictable as ever.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Vickie farts a lot.

Buh zing


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope Jericho beats Cena!

Let's go Jericho!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

As i said earlier, if Cena wins the MITB match he will be the 1st to fail cashing it in.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vicky has fucking Nuclear Fusion heat generation.

And she gives some nuclear boners to IWC members.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

First Time Ever?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

vicki is a really damn good heel. great heel timing


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so its been nearly 2 years since last time so tonight its the first time ever?


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

Jericho better whoop Cena's ass.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank fuck for two this year; least this way we get an all star MITB and the younger guys get a chance to go over.

Also thank god for Jericho with his blunt profiling of Cena, so real.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's been nearly two years, so for the first time ever..? The fuck?

Thankfully Cole corrected that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A match exclusively for former WWE Champions. Way to KILL the fucking concept. Unbelievable.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

"It's been nearly two years, so for the FIRST TIME EVER John Cena will go against Chris Jericho!"

fpalm


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

The Match is basically Jericho against the Ladder right?


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Ugh. That was painful to watch.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho to get jobbed now


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sid about to come out???


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Its been two years so for the first time ever... what a clusterfuck of a MITB announcement and final match..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trouble Trouble said:


> I'm glad Cena is in MITB but damn, is it going to be full of ex champions?
> 
> Lessens Kofi's chances of winning.


Don't worry Kofi is gonna be in the WHC MITB. His chances have greatly increased since Kane, Show, Jericho, and Cena won't be in the match.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Kings so fucking bad


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Psycho sid is backstage at RAW tonight....according to WWE twitter!
I wonder if he has any involvement in the show tonight.

(Y)


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Unless Kane or Jericho wins it, and they are the least likely to win it. Cena or Big Show winning it. Just.. fuck this shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Like I said, Jericho needs the win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A fatal 4 way MITB? Wtf...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid. Please be Sid.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

who is it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole & Lawler....I hate you. 

My guess is that the legend is Koko B. Ware.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. It might just be Sid.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

For the first time ever in 2 yrs????


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If there was ever proof needed that they should scrap the MITB ppv...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dr.Boo said:


> It's been nearly 2 years....so for the first time ever? Wut?


They've been failing at continuity tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

omg its not jim duggan or sgt slaughter thank God now i'm looking forward to this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is going to be the Summer of Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So we're going to have Jack Swagger in the other MITB match? Fucking glorious :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

There really are no fucking words. I hope this company dies soon.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

C'mon Sid!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OO now this next segment will be the highlight of the show.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

So who's kicking Slater's ass tonight?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

dont care who it will be but hopefully they can actually move.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Jericho with one last title run would be fucking awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

At this point I'm fully confident Cena's gonna win, cash in the same night and reign for the next three years. They just REFUSE to make new stars.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Any predictions who is the old school person coming back to Raw? 

I'll say The Godfather with his ho's make a comeback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Jericho is fucking GOD.


*And I'm watching him do it.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Marvelous Marc Mero?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG... I am going to mark the fuck out if it's Sid.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Holy shit, a four man ladder match, and two of the participants are fucking Kane and Big Show.

Also, including only former world champions is a greaaaaaat way to make new stars.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Psycho sid is backstage at RAW tonight....according to WWE twitter!
> I wonder if he has any involvement in the show tonight.
> 
> (Y)


I've been reading about him making a return for years.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> The average age of a WWE viewer is 28. The audience and the country is overwhelming 18 or older (76 percent).
> 
> Vickie ain't gettin' heat either. 2 ladder matches?!?!


But WWE want us to believe the majority of the audience is only around 9 as justification for the complete garbage they broadcast nowadays. Really can't believe Cena said that. fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ooh, will Cena overcome the....

_zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz_


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Who's returning I must know!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"It's been nearly two years, so for the first time ever, Chris Jericho will face John Cena!"

... THAT PROVES IT! Vince doesn't really have any memory of anything more than 2 years old.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've never been a Sid fan, but I would like to see him appear tonight for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

As long as big show doesn't win km ok with this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Y2J has no chance against Cena he has never ever beaten him.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve. said:


> As i said earlier, if Cena wins the MITB match he will be the 1st to fail cashing it in.


That would be nice!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Way to ruin the MITB concept


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho isnt winning cus he's doing another fozzy tour, highly doubt kane will win. Cena is winning.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

yay for killing a good concept


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

God the WWE title MITB match could well end up being shit. I wonder if it close the show because of Cena too.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RAW Money in the Bank will suck all former champions


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

wow that sucks for Jericho since he's coming back to lose horribly


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Would be cool to see Psycho Sid.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

In the WWE, if it happened 2 years ago, that means they can completely recycle it because they think their fans have short memories, so it made sense in that way. 

Like no one has EVER broken the ring before when Mark Henry and Big Show did it .. except for when it already happened.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Count Grishnackh said:


> Are you fucking kidding? So no youngbloods are gonna get a shot. Great.


World Title Money in the Bank. 
I like this concept. 

They can do two things with this that have never been done before. 

*A veteran cashes in cheaply and loses. (especially if they cash in agaisnt a Punk or Bryan) 
*A rookie cashes in cleanly and wins. (especially if they are a heel like Ziggler or Rhodes)

Perfect execution. 
Which means it won't happen. 

Cheers to John Cena making CM Punk tap out at Summerslam to win WWE title and Alberto Del Rio cash in on Sheamus on Smackdown after a "brutal" match agaisnt Big Show....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Who's it gonna be? Marty Jannetty? Al Snow? Doink the Clown? Johnny B Badd? Mantaur? Fuck I'm so excited. :argh:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Good call on Psycho Sid - because Godfather was last one 10 yrs ago, not 15. My bad.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Cole & Lawler....I hate you.
> 
> My guess is that the legend is Koko B. Ware.


Legend? Koko B. Ware???? 


DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

well cena said their fans are around 9 yrs old so i guess its good for the 5 yr olds.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They will add two more people in the coming weeks.

Probably ADR and Rey.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nah can't be Sid his leg is still healing from the break in 2000


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

could that be the worst MITB match ever. Since i cant see Cena, Show and others taking such huge bumps like Kofi, Benjamin, Morrison and others would. Maybe they'll make Kofi a champ one week and he'll lose it a week later so he can be in the match.

You guys arent probably seeing it but a Night of Champions commercial is being show. its amazing how they always say Cena's hometown yet he gets boooed all the time. i'll be there booing him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Check the avatar! THE MASTER AND RULER OF THE WORLD!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

@WWEInsider said that Sid is backstage, but I read earlier that Sgt Slaughter was the legend for tonight.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

i was hoping Jericho was going to swear..."Fudging??"......... "You Fucking Idiot"..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Who's it gonna be? Marty Jannetty? Al Snow? Doink the Clown? Johnny B Badd? Mantaur? Fuck I'm so excited. :argh:


What does everybody want!? HEAD!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want Sid in a ring ever again after what happened on Nitro or whatever the fuck WCW match he was in.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Just had to say that Cena promo was cringe worthy, like what the hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sid please!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Gobbledy Gooker?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

HEATH SLATERRRRRRRRRRRR YEAAAH!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So, does anybody else think this Cena MITB thing is to get the title on him so he can defend against The Rock?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yep it's definitely Psycho Sid!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*PLEASE TELL ME CYNDI LAUPER IS COMING BACK*


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

One man jobbing band!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

shame on slater


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Heath Slater is the guy that's going to get squashed by all the old timers?:lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

its gonna be sid


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

SLATER DAT SLATING!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

2 time WWE Champion? Gotta be Sid!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Heath!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is anyone else really happy to see Slater? Please cut a promo...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Backlund?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SLATER WITH NEW MUSIC!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

ONE MAN BAND


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Slater jobbing again to another returner. :lmao

And fucking lol @ the country music.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that actually how they're trying to get Heath over?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Sid is a former 2 time champion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee, what a shock. The guy that interrupted the legends two weeks in a row is interrupting this one. 

Like WOW!!!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

anyone else notice that heath slater has a set of tits?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

The one man band! Let's go baybayyy

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This shtick is getting VERY old.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

what the fuck was the announcement


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I love this facial punch magnet.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

am I the only one who sees a flo rida appearance on the 1000th episode to start a feud with Slater?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally some comic relief


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

worst entrance music evarr.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Slater Time! Lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Next to Jericho, Slater is the most entertaining thing on this show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fucking love slater


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

heath has bitch tits?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> @WWEInsider said that Sid is backstage, but I read earlier that Sgt Slaughter was the legend for tonight.


Can't be? He has been on Raw plenty of times within the last 5 years.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat one man band!


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

SLATER TIME


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

ONE MAN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND. HOLD MY HAAAAAAAAAAAAAND.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

Heath Slater has really bad gyno


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY NEED?!?! HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Just bring Slaughter out already...


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so 4 only or they will add another two?
maybe rey mysterio and the miz ?alberto del rio?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Shockmaster?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm guessing Bob Backland.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Slater to be squashed by Sid.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Say what ya will, but Slater's comedic relief is one of the few redeeming qualities of WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heath Slater is carving his niche as the greatest jobber of our generation. Soon he'll interrupt Ryback's jobbers and kick them out of the ring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Slater is a freaking beast lol


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Heath Slater - born to be heel


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Now that Money in the Bank isn't about creating new stars or opportunities, I've already lost half my interest for it. Way to go, WWE. (Y)

I'm sure the 'majority audience' of 9 year olds will lap it up though. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A tanned ginger is the worst.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HEATH SLATER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, it might be Sid.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Slater is the scripted jobber to get his ass kicked by old guys. Fair enough.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The one man band, needs more spray on tan, and is about to get powerbombed


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The only wrestler i saw winning the MITB (who hasn't been champion) is Rhodes and IMO he's not ready.
There's too many people eager to just throw anyone into the title picture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YESS!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sid definetley


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I HAVE HALF THE BRAIN THAT YOU DO!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

SYCHO SID!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Sid!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my fucking god.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHO'S THE MAN?!?*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> A tanned ginger is the worst.


*partially tanned

I fixed it.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

OMFG OMFG OMFG MARK OUT!!!!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ahhhhhh


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Heath Slater future Hall of Famer.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SID!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love slater!!!!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

What the hell?!? SID!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy SHITTTTTTTT


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow just wow


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

SID!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

whats the over/under on how many moves before Sid breaks his ankle?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jeeeeesssssuus


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Good call on Sid


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark:


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh shit!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

THE MASTER AND RULER OF THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

fuck these fans
motherfuck wwe


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

NO SHIT! RYAN PELLEY JUST SHIT HIS FUCKING PANTS LOL!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:mark: man hear that pop lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The TRUE MASTER OF THE WORLD!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCKING SID. HE HAS HALF THE BRAIN THAT YOU DO.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And it's Sid. Too bad the pop was rather weak.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dat music


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Sid!!!!!!!!


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

why did they drop the "southern" out of it? Used to be "one man southern rock band". Have a better ring to it and plays off the ******* angle. It would work better.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He got zero reaction.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SID!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i love his entrance music


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SYCHO FUCKIN SID!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

At least we get Sid back on Raw (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

FUCKING YES! SID!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pop is disgraceful. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Who's that garbage man?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

dis muthafucka... lol.

mahnigga sid


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!

SID!!!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Sid refereed to as former WWE Champion. 
MITB contender? lol...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome!

Just a pity the crowd have no clue who he is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God he still creeps me the fuck out. I need a promo off with him and Steiner, though.

Just don't do anything from the top rope...please.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

danggg sid lookin scary as fukkkkkk :lmao

wayy scarier now than back in the day


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Psycho Sid!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Its the RULER OF THE WORLD!


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Whoa Sid looks pretty good

and fuck this crowd


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sid looks like he just rolled out of Applebee's after being at the bar with Razor Ramon since 11:30am.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok admittedly this is kinda kewl...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That entrance theme :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LINK said:


> NO SHIT! RYAN PELLEY JUST SHIT HIS FUCKING PANTS LOL!


LMAO. This is the greatest moment of all time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Break a leg Sid.... 


...oh wait... DON'T!!!!*


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

stupid kids don't know who pscyho sid is!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Let's go slater


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Powerbomb plz.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What a terrible reaction for Sid. Gay crowd.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

SID!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

I AINT AFRAID OF YOU SHOCKMASTER!!!!


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

one of the all time greats, the man, the ruler of the world.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my fucking god.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RyanPelley...your prayers have been answered!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't break your leg. Don't break your leg. Don't break your leg. Don't break your leg. Please don't break your leg.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Sid!!!, they better give him a mic


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

He doesn't look a day older :-/

Good that he's over


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my fucking god.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA This is so fucking cool! I knew you would be pumped too lol...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

inb4 sid breaks his leg ?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He looks like a drinks alot.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Is Heath Slater trying to be darker than Otunga?!?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wanted this theme:


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

It's too bad the "average" WWE fan doesn't know who he is.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sid is the shit. Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm having Nitro flashbacks right now. Not the good kind.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SID!!!!! I fuckin hate this crowd...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, Sid looks like hell.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Shots to the leg?

Dammit Slater


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

will never forget wrestle mania 13 and sids battle with the undertaker...what a match that was.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

He aged well.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Powerbomb


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHO'S THE MAN!?!*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if Sid is going to shit his pants again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If their 1000th episode was 10 years ago, this crowd would have given more of a fuck. His juicy blond curls are still on point, though.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking crowd, Sid deserved a bigger pop than that. One of the most entertaining Raw stars during his run.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO, at this old man no selling moves.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Powerbomb!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

since WWE has the whole library , they should play the tape of him breaking his leg in WCW


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuckin' awesome.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guy looks like a train wreck


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he looks like the HOFF! LMAO


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

sm0ked0gg said:


> i love his entrance music


Entrance music used to play such a big part in all. What guys today aside from maybe 2 or 3 guys could show up 15 years from now and be remembered for their entrance theme?

Like who's gonna remember "Generic Emo Song #21"?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

LMAO Psycho Sid sells less than John Cena. That was awesome though. Love the theme song.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DAT MANLY BODY HAIR


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Sid and Slater. Star Wars Cena is forgotten. I'm all happy now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, Sid doesn't _look_ that old, but he sure can't move that fast now. His shoulders look barely mobile.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe he didn't no-show RAW lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why couldn't Sid cut a promo on Heath Slater. That would've been the most epic argument of all time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat selling from Sid. I know where Sheamus gets his selling inspiration from!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

That was a tasty powerbomb.


Guy just looks meaner, crazier, and more psycho than ever.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sycho Sid has a badass but creepy theme and this is my first time seeing him wrestle.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Would've marked hard if he came out to this theme:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody here King say "WWF Divas"?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad some of the crowd still remembers him


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gonna go grab some lotion, BRB


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Psycho Sid sold like Cena


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK...just seeing Sid back in the WWF for the first time in 15 years was pretty cool, crowd is behind him too. Definitely the best part of Raw tonight, aside from Jericho owning Cena.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that Divas song having a name?


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Beast!!! Hell yeah!!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that caught Slater kicking his leg


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why the fuck couldn't we have gotten Sid in LI last week? He looked good.

Just noticed AJ is in that battle royal. AJ and Maxine in the ring at the same time = Match of the Year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

its amazing how Lawler is 60+ i think yet he can go in some matches. When you look at everyone else they look completely done or washed up.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

god dammit give him the pop he dserves . THE MAN LOOKS AS GOOD AS HE DID 12 YEARS AGO !


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

John Cena
Big Show
Kane
Chris Jericho
Rey Mysterio
The Miz
Alberto Del Rio
Sheamus (double duty?) 
Randy Orton (not possible)
Triple H (doubt it) 
Undertaker (doubt it)


Whose number 8 going to be? Surprise to promote the following weeks Raw 1000?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

joshman82 said:


> he looks like the HOFF! LMAO


lol. He kind of does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad Sid can't do shit anymore but it was so awesome to see him. THE MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE. 

The funny thing is, Heath Slater says all these things that gives you hints about who the past guy is. He did it with Vader, and he just did it with Sid. I doubt most, if not the entire crowd catches it though.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was cool.

And Layla is holding the title in that picture, not Beth...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Beth holding the divas title in that photo


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just marked out so goddamn hard. I won't even front. I was like a damn 12 year old again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Entrance music used to play such a big part in all. What guys today aside from maybe 2 or 3 guys could show up 15 years from now and be remembered for their entrance theme?
> 
> Like who's gonna remember "Generic Emo Song #21"?


HEY! I happen to LOVE "Generic Emo Song #21." _How dare you?_


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JT Martin said:


> Sycho Sid has a badass but creepy theme


That's what I always thought when I was a kid.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow this is something I am actually looking forward too now. This is what I thought they were going to do with Kane on the road to wrestlemania when he got the mask back with old opponents. This Heath Slater thing is pretty fucking tight though. 3 of my personal favs in a row.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The first thing that comes to mind when I think of Sid:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Entrance music used to play such a big part in all. What guys today aside from maybe 2 or 3 guys could show up 15 years from now and be remembered for their entrance theme?
> 
> Like who's gonna remember "Generic Emo Song #21"?


I find David Otunga's memorable, only because it's hilariously bad though.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Lawler said WWF Divas lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

at the end of that commercial for Falls Count everywhere Holley was fighting Snow at some river or something. What match was that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*MY CAR! GOLDBERG WHERE ARE YOU? GOLDBEEEEEEEEEEEEEERG!!!!!!*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Just seeing guys like Sid and Vader makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why couldn't Sid cut a promo on Heath Slater. That would've been the most epic argument of all time.


Sid would be half the man with half the brain that Slater's got.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Except the ECW matches weren't Falls Count Anywhere matches. They just would beat the shit out of each other wherever they could just because and end it in the ring.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

So...Cena to win and cash in the "honorable way" against CM Punk at Summerslam.

Could this be the worst ladder match ever? If it's jsut these 4 guys, easily. Kane, Show, Cena and even Jericho don't belong, plus it kills the concept of the match. They should add Mysterio and 1 other, but I have no idea who.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

We got Vader, then Sid. I'm a happy fan for that.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I assume all of the "hide the scissors," "I hope he fasted before this match or is at least in Depends," and "please don't jump off the top rope" jokes have already been made.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Why couldn't Sid come out and power bomb Cena. I mean Cena would have shi* his pants if he heard that music.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Beth holding the divas title in that photo


Shows you how many fucks they give about the divas. :lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Sid looks like he just rolled out of Applebee's after being at the bar with Razor Ramon since 11:30am.


Haha, yeah he does. He's still cool


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well that was hilarious. So happy Slater has been doing this every week.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Too bad Sid can't do shit anymore but it was so awesome to see him. THE MASTER OF THE UNIVERSE.
> 
> The funny thing is, Heath Slater says all these things that gives you hints about who the past guy is. He did it with Vader, and he just did it with Sid. I doubt most, if not the entire crowd catches it though.


"It's SLATER TIME... SLATER TIME"
cue music... its time... it's time.. it's VADER time. 

if they don't pick up on it they're idiots lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah Layla is holding the title.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> The first thing that comes to mind when I think of Sid:


*WHO'S THE MAN?!?!*



Okay, I'm done. lol


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I assume all of the "hide the scissors," "I hope he fasted before this match or is at least in Depends," and "please don't jump off the top rope" jokes have already been made.


I assume most of the people making those jokes never watched Sid, and that's all they know him for.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually marked out to Sid. Christ.... Wish the crowd did!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lol @ wwf divas. time for a lawsuit! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sid would be half the man with half the brain that Slater's got.


The utter confusion on Sid's face after he said that is just classic. :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> It's too bad the "average" WWE fan doesn't know who he is.


I am so tired of this logic. It's called the internet. If I asked you if you knew who Lamar Hunt was you could find out if you didn't know. I mean c'mon.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Slater is the new Chavo Guerrero.

Except a feud with Hornswoggle in the near future


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> its amazing how Lawler is 60+ i think yet he can go in some matches. When you look at everyone else they look completely done or washed up.


Lawler stopped wrestling full time 20 years ago, didn't he? He probably had the sense to try keeping his body healthy, instead of wrestling indies every week until he was 65.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Gillberg to return and squash slater


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Shows you how many fucks they give about the divas. :lol


Beth wasn't holding the title, Beth was placed behind Layla in the photo so it looked like she had the title.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> at the end of that commercial for Falls Count everywhere Holley was fighting Snow at some river or something. What match was that.


Think that might have been a hardcore match from Fully Loaded 1999? Would have to check though, working from memory there (and I'm in the UK so didn't see that commercial).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Social Media Celebrity Ambassador....I don't care.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I heard that Psycho Sid was supposed to be on last weeks Raw, but Goldberg destroyed his car


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

did russo get rehired?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

:russo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Carcass said:


> Would've marked hard if he came out to this theme:


One of my favorite WCW themes. 


Emotion Blur said:


> The first thing that comes to mind when I think of Sid:


NOW YOU TAKE YOUR WHINING ASS OUTTA HERE!


BrianAmbrose said:


> "It's SLATER TIME... SLATER TIME"
> cue music... its time... it's time.. it's VADER time.
> 
> if they don't pick up on it they're idiots lol.


Most of them aren't old enough or are casuals.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Im gonna make sycho sid on wwe 12 now hes bad ass and look creepy.

Today I did goldberg austin aries and ultimate warrior. I'm making sid next.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

MOTN for sure here. Ziggler is gonna sell like a king


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LET'S GO POLE! LET'S GO POLE! LET'S GO POLE!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

A FUCKING POLE MATCH?!?!?!?! RUSSO LIVES!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> 
> I’ve just confirmed with the WWE Board that at #MoneyInTheBank, @CMPunk will defend the WWE Championship against @WWEDanielBryan.


:yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler to get more of a reaction then Del Rio


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm just waiting for *Gillberg* to return and squash slater


Hellz yeah.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Celebrity social media ambassador... 
Title match on a poll...because pinning them isn't enough.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the poor mans ladder match


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

The pole is next! The pole!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Alberto del rio once again get's no reaction


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one in the crowd gives a fuck about ADR, so of course he'll go over here


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pole match? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And even bigger :lmao @ the complete silence for Alberto del Rio.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully zigler loses this match so he can win the world title MITB

Sent from my SGH-T769 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh wow a WHC title match on a smackdown that sure sounds like a title change is gonna happen... way to be unpredictable wwe.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

F U Cena said:


> did russo get rehired?


Russo would book a better show than this crap.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's for a match on Friday on Smackdown, not even at a PPV :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Literally every time Del Rio comes out the crowd completely dies, not a single noise. He's so, so shit. Come on Ziggles.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was fucking AWESOME with Sid. :lmao

Gangrel next week plz.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


> No one in the crowd gives a fuck about ADR, so of course he'll go over here


WWE logic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want to "like" you on Facebook, WWE.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I've heard FUNERALS louder than the reaction Del Rio just got.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Even Sid got more of a reaction than ADR.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> :yes


That's really not a good thing for the long term future of Bryan.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I rather have Ziggler in the MITB Match than some filler World Championship match.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Get the latest updates! BY NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO THE SHOW!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> its amazing how Lawler is 60+ i think yet he can go in some matches. When you look at everyone else they look completely done or washed up.


Lawler looks like he could be Ric Flair's son and he's only a year younger.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

DAT POP


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Micheal Cole...'Please 'like' Alberto Del Rio on Facebook, because no one else does.'


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Charlie Sheen is the wwe media ambassador!"

Charlie Sheen on raw? Il mark big time! Cant wait


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This sounds bad, but I hope ADR sprains his ankle or something, scrapping the finish. Ziggler can just re-take his place.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> That was fucking AWESOME with Sid. :lmao
> 
> Gangrel next week plz.


His entrance would be cool to see again but you can't really follow-up Vader and Sid with Gangrel. LOL 

Also they would have to pay White Wolf again.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Why the fuck is Lawler burying Ziggler??


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> *MY CAR! GOLDBERG WHERE ARE YOU? GOLDBEEEEEEEEEEEEEERG!!!!!!*


That is actually what I thought about when I saw Sid, thanks to the "Are You Serious?" episodes. I laugh every time I see the clips of Sid yelling for Goldberg over his smashed car.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to "like" you on Facebook, WWE.


*YA KNO?!?*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's Go Ziggler chants!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

The Celebrity Ambassodor is gonna be Charlie Sheen:

"Actor Charlie Sheen will be attending WWE's 1,000th RAW Celebration on July 23rd and will serve as the Celebrity Social Media Ambassador for the three hour broadcast.

During RAW, Sheen will give his unique perspective in 140 characters or less about the action. WWE.com wrote about Sheen's role:

"During the three-hour milestone event July 23 at 8/7 CT on USA Network, the “winning” actor will entertain his 7.5 million Twitter followers and the WWE Universe all night long with his unique 140-character analysis of the action."

Sheen will be promoting his new show, Anger Management, which premieres this Thursday on FX."


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Let's go Ziggler!"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"LETS GO ZIGGLER! LETS GO ZIGGLER"

Awesome.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> His entrance would be cool to see again but you can't really follow-up Vader and Sid with Gangrel. LOL
> 
> Also they would have to pay White Wolf again.


Follow it up with a blood bath.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

id be embarrassed to "like" anything related to WWE on facebook at the current state its in. i think the BBQ Rape weeks ago confirmed this.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I knew Russo was secretly booking WWE.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Listen to that crowd. "Let's go Del Rio!" Surprised King didn't say that.

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler getting dem chants.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler chants...nice


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DEM ziggler chants


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> That's what I always thought when I was a kid.


Just shows how awesome he was. 

Also? Ziggler is getting Miz circa 2011 reactions as of late?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler to get more of a reaction then Del Rio


A cucumber halfway turned into a pickle gets more of a reaction than Del Rio.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

ZIGGLER CHANTS


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I have to acknowledge Ziggler's wise decision to tuck the t-shirt into the trunks, avoiding missing pants syndrome. Orton should take note.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Still cleaning up the cream from the Sid return. Sorry hold on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

im assuming these guys will climb the turnbuckle extra slow now lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> This sounds bad, but I hope ADR sprains his ankle or something, scrapping the finish. Ziggler can just re-take his place.


Its harsh but its true. Del Rio can't draw, and I don't understand why the WWE have not realized it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Ricardo grabs the contract does that mean that he gets the world title match?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

There was a guy in the Smackdown forum who was trying to hard to defend ADR and saying he always gets a good reaction and that he deserves his spot in the main event...there is no way anyone can defend that reaction, and its the same one every week. What an idiot that guy is.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Social Media doo dah guy Is Charlie Sheen apparently


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LETS GO ZIGGLER!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Always fun to hear smarks chant Let's Go Ziggler while the rest of the crowd sits there confused.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG Ziggler is getting OVER!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio should be winning this.. He's a master of handling Ricardo's pole.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Lawler looks like he could be Ric Flair's son and he's only a year younger.


He stayed away from drugs


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ziggler's getting a good reaction from the crowd


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ziggler has zero hope of winning. ADR will be forced on us for at least another 2 years.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They should roll with Ziggler as a tweener for a while and build to him splitting from Vickie. Kinda like the inverse of Daniel Bryan's slow heel turn.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The crowd really is dead for this one. Only a handful are yelling "Let's go Ziggler".


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

People wanna see Ziggler lose to Sheamus for the 5th time?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the ambassador is Charlie Sheen. You're about a year late, you outdated, Nickelback clowns. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why are the fans chanting "Let's go Sheamus" during this match?*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> So...Cena to win and cash in the "honorable way" against CM Punk at Summerslam.
> 
> Could this be the worst ladder match ever? If it's jsut these 4 guys, easily. Kane, Show, Cena and even Jericho don't belong, plus it kills the concept of the match. They should add Mysterio and 1 other, but I have no idea who.


Mysterio, Miz and Del Rio will all be added most likely. That's why they are probably going to have Del Rio vs. Sheamus on Smackdown, instead of the ppv. 

The 8th person though I have no freaking idea. 
Only other former champs left are Orton (suspended), Triple H, Taker, Lesnar, Rock and I doubt any of them get in. 

Unless we get a Batista or JBL return for "one night" which also doesn't seem possible. 
I'm calling it now.. they have Sheamus do "double duty", after he loses the World title to somebody at MITB, likely being cashed in on that night.... then WWE match happens, then he comes out for WWE title main event. 
Sheamus would also be one of only other "former" champions who they want to push long term. 
It would be viewed as a "Swerve" like the Edge Elimination "Swerve" 

Punk/Bryan vs. Sheamo at the Slam?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

See, WWE big wigs, a Cenation crowd wants to get behind Ziggler, boy you have a ppv that is designed to put over lower card guys, why not give him a shot? ho hum ho hum.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Nothing like a WWE show full of wrestling matches and not much else in a company where the whole premise of shows like Monday Night Raw have been based around story lines and characters cutting promos on each other with wrestling just there as a filler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that didn't look like a good idea. Ow.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Del Rio's character is one dimensional. Him getting no reaction isn't surprising and I really don't get why people get such a laugh out of it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> *MY CAR! GOLDBERG WHERE ARE YOU? GOLDBEEEEEEEEEEEEEERG!!!!!!*





Korvin said:


> That is actually what I thought about when I saw Sid, thanks to the "Are You Serious?" episodes. I laugh every time I see the clips of Sid yelling for Goldberg over his smashed car.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how this match was made the night of and during the show and they've got a pole ready and everything.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ziggler should have won three times by now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> That's really not a good thing for the long term future of Bryan.


To be honest, since after his rematch with Sheamus I thought he was just going to be in the midcard again. So I'm just enjoying him staying around the main event (and I use that lightly) scene for how long it goes on for.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..Are they fucking serious? :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YOU'VE GOT TO CONTROL THE CONTRACT


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This fuckery. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, stupid finish. Del Rio just moved the contract closer to Ziggler.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao what is this fuckery??? :lmao*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. That was weird.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that Hype-Guy in the front row?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

People will say this is a smark crowd, only reason Ziggler is getting cheered.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

"you have to control the contract?" WTF'???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL @ them fighting over the paper.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You have to control the contract? WTF IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Are we certain this is not Russo?

..like 100% certain?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuq.....


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is one weird pole match...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Folks should listen or bookmark for future the recent interview with ex WWE head writer Alex Greenfield. Russo could not fit into what goes on with the writers at all in modern WWE. Some great insights and stories though if anyone's interested when this shit is over with. http://www.mlw.com/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this ending is dumb.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

This is so match is so bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao what a crappy ending. Ziggler had it then Rio had it. its almost worse than deciding whether a player had control of a football.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

This shit is going down?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The fucking leprechaun is going to take it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol the fuck is going on?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I like this match, it's fun and has higjinks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're serious :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ziggler nearly broke his neck


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the... honestly


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those contracts can be slippery as fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I like Sheamus and ADR.

Ziggler is cool.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

What in the fuckery fuckity fuck?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why are the fans chanting "Let's go Sheamus" during this match?*


'Cause nobody's surprised


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I made this joke last week that they'd be adding Benny Hill to the sound effects, but...


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

:fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What does this asshole want?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

CONTROL THE CONTRACT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Since when did you have to 'control' the item you retrieved from the pole?

WTF am I watching here? Never seen this happen before.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple Treat?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So this was absolutely pointless...

Great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why is Sheamus announcing that like it's good thing.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh Sheamus, I hate you so fucking much. Cunt.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So if Vickie was gonna do that why the FUCK did we waste time with this bullshit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery of all fuckeries. I can't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shenanigans!*


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Woah, that's a cool announcement!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Russo is this your doing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So.....THAT MATCH WAS COMPLETELY POINTLESS!!!! 


RUSSO LOGIC REIGNS SUPREME!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Triple Threat? I though it's called a Three Way since today.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they covered this fuck up by announcing it's a triple threat on Smackdown. I thought they would hold that off.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

What was the point of this?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

So that match was pointless, shock horror.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

As stupid of a rule as this is does anybody else think that those moments was one of the most entertaining things that Alberto Del Rio has done?

Dolph Ziggler does it again! #Heel


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Triple what?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol filler!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fucking Sheamus...I hope Ziggler wins.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh...then what was the point of the match then?

O_O


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

So this match is just pointless then?? What the fuck?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

uh, was that contract meant to fall down? I think they were free ballin all that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, the bell didn't ring. Grab the contract Ziggler.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

A triple threat? Then what the fuck was the point--fuck it. :lmao :lmao Just fuck it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I adore every Sheamus promo, just for his accent and Irish lingo.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So what was the point of this match???


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sheamus trying not to laugh during his promo. :lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The match got botched big time.....

Oh Russo...


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats with the cut on Sheamus' nose?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

This has Russo written all over it. He must be back.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Triple tret match, Sheamus?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So neither of them get control....so they both win. 

Hooray! We're all winners here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

not sure if i'm the only one, but i kind of liked the ending to this match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

A TRIPLE TRET MATCH!?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheamus is awful as a face.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Uhhhh...

So why did that match happen again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Was the contract made out of 8x11" paper shaped soap?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Sheamus sucks... and im not saying that cuz of his superman push i just always thought he was boring. He sucks at promos too


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sheamus is doing a good promo but this crowd is as dead as a family that got dragged to a corporate dinner at Hooters.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Could've said that from jump street instead of sending Del Rio and Ziggler out there to look like idiots first.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> I adore every Sheamus promo, just for his accent and Irish lingo.


Bit of Dublin, not just Oirish


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

This shit is hilarious. I should watch Raw more often.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

#RIGGED


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao what is this fuckery??? :lmao*


it's FUDGERY....


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good match until interrupted by boring Sheamus


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So......what the FUCK was the point of that!?!!

No only are "..On a pole" matches horrible to start with they managed to fuck one up even worse!?!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Kane beat Bryan in the poll?

People are fucked up


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AJ should be with Cole


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm calling bull i bet everyone picked #AJ all


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

By God! They figured out how to fuck up the pole match even more...by not ending it and rendering it a pointless match!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

What? AJALL has been number one this whole time.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

XD seriously WWE..... your actually being serious XD


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

All that fuckery with making a pole match, and then the greased up contract just for Vickie to make it a triple threat :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Joel said:


> To be honest, since after his rematch with Sheamus I thought he was just going to be in the midcard again. So I'm just enjoying him staying around the main event (and I use that lightly) scene for how long it goes on for.


Once Cena wins the title from Punk, DB will probably get another title shot because Cena needs opponents to mow through, but DB will job again. I guess there's worse things than being a jobber to the stars.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No Cole, #AJALL is third :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pointless match is pointless.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

So terrible. I would actually prefer ADR as WHC over Sheamus.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I think the contract falling was a botch. They were just winging that shit. So they sent Sheamus out to end it all


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Way to render the match as a complete waste of time. :lol


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah like people actually voted for punk. Right :no:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Pointless match then :lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rigged! You know it was ALL, WWE!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait...14 percent of the people wanted polyamory? Like Kane/Punk/Bryan sharing A.J.? I don't understand that poll.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Punk Bryan at MITB via Vickie's twitter


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> A TRIPLE TRET MATCH!?


TURD TIME CHAMPION!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm get very tired of the shitty WHC feuds..if you can even call them that.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

daniel bryan ermmm 4th


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

The match was funny

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*is it too much to ask for Kane to come skipping around the ring during the diva's battle royal? *


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I am sorry but Jerry hears those Ziggler chants yet he's still so biased to him


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Daniel Bryan is the WWE Champion, CM Punk."

LOLwut?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Russo's finest. A double swerve. No contest in a pole match to set up a triple threat!

DA GAWD


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WallofShame said:


> I think the contract falling was a botch. They were just winging that shit. So they sent Sheamus out to end it all


That number one contender contact is a regular Sin Cara.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't it ALL on number one?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

#AjAll was trending the most..........nice making up facts, WWE.

You fucking whores.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark Punk vs Bryan!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh cool, D-Bry'll be able to lose 3 straight times to Punk on PPV.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yey for orgasmic WWE title match!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk VS Bryan out of nowhere?

I'll take it.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

King Kong Bundy

Spoiler for next week!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMFAO! KING KONG BUNDY!?!?!?!?!?!? Punk, you are the living end.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Wait...14 percent of the people wanted polyamory? Like Kane/Punk/Bryan sharing A.J.? I don't understand that poll.


4 way dance baby.

She got 3 entrances....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey HATERS, DANIEL BRYAN STILL NOT MAIN EVENTING? :jay2 :bryan :yes


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Is she in a robe?? God bless America


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *is it too much to ask for Kane to come skipping around the ring during the diva's battle royal? *


yes it is to much lol. remember Kane doing the trombone with Santino and everyone pissed themselves on here. i think most posters would literally explode


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple threat WHC match. Great, Sheamus can defeat two heels at once.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That was so stupid, but I can't stop laughing. Between Ziggler and Del Rio throwing the contract back and forth and Cole screaming, "YOU'VE GOT TO CONTROL THE CONTRACT", and Sheamus coming out and not being able to say "Triple THREAT". And the comments on this board. 

Also, 14% of the percent want AJ in a gangbang. #AJALL. Also she clearly wants Punk.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WHAT"S UNDER THE ROBE!? I GOTS TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

See... Daniel Bryans contract ends at midnight that Sunday night. And he will leave the WWE with the WWE championship

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *is it too much to ask for Kane to come skipping around the ring during the diva's battle royal? *


This is all that I want now. Nothing else will be as satisfying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That WWE Intercontinental champion rite dere.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This reminds me of some Lita/Matt Hardy shit now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This Battle Royal needs Kharma


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

wow Punk made it to the last quarter and still wasen't the main person in the segment! Poor guy


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how Punk doesn't mind her being around but just can't be bothered with more then that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

King Kong Bundy? 

Oh Punk-I'm sure his hands are just as small and manicured as #AJALL


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully AJ's wearing a bikini with CM Punk's face on her croth and tits.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Bryan is gonna win at Money in the bank, then Cena likely cashes in his MITB contract in Summerslam


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

KHARMA TIME


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ziggler/Del Rio: Pointless
Poll: Pointless (also, fuck Twitter)
Punk/Bryan: YES!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GET AWAY FROM ME! KANE'S 3 FOOT SALAMI RUINED YOUR TWAT!

Then he hits her with the GTS.

Oops. Thought it was '98 again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ belongs in her abusive relationship with Bryan he was the only one that ever cared for her and whenever Bryan told AJ to shut up i always laughed


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *is it too much to ask for Kane to come skipping around the ring during the diva's battle royal? *


He'll do it, but only if he can say "wanna rev up your harley?"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> yes it is to much lol. remember Kane doing the trombone with Santino and everyone pissed themselves on here. i think most posters would literally explode


*I hope he does it dressed as AJ.*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> That was so stupid, but I can't stop laughing. Between Ziggler and Del Rio throwing the contract back and forth and Cole screaming, "YOU'VE GOT TO CONTROL THE CONTRACT", and Sheamus coming out and not being able to say "Triple THREAT". And the comments on this board.
> 
> Also, 14% of the percent want AJ in a gangbang. #AJALL. Also she clearly wants Punk.


I'm actually laughing my ass too. Who even writes this shit?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bad RAW so far.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Bikini time!? pleaseee


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Awesome news that they are giving Bryan and Punk another singles match. It should be amazing.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *is it too much to ask for Kane to come skipping around the ring during the diva's battle royal? *


:lmao

I fucking LOL'D at this image.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seeing that Punk vs Bryan shot with the Donald Trump music brings me back to the awesomeness of last years MITB. Fuck how they ruined that, like everything else.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DB vs Punk at MITB. amazing match for sure but can AJ actually interfere this time. I swear ive been expecting her to screw one guy ( meaning make him lose the match lol) but she never does. Hopefully she sides with DB so he can win. DB vs Cena would be epic if they go to how they first met with DB spitting and kicking him.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

uh, i missed it, what happened in the pole match?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I like how this match was made the night of and during the show and they've got a pole ready and everything.


:lmao:lmao You're the best. The. Best.


----------



## e677191 (Jun 25, 2012)

never let sheamus on the mic, haters begin to grow


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

joshman82 said:


> not sure if i'm the only one, but i kind of liked the ending to this match.


I strangely did as well. Something different.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Well. 

I've never thought I would see another "X on a Pole" match.

Good memories.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan should come out when it's AJ and one other person left and donYes chants around the ring to distract her like she's been doing.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

A new rule has been instated for the Money in the Bank ladder matches. 

Now the superstar who OPENS the brief case and *controls the contract* is the winner. 
But everybody will still risk their lives standing on the tall ladders to pull it down just for the pride.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

What is a shame is that ADR was actually entertaining in a match for once and they made the whole thing seem pointless with the ending of the match.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

This whole RAW is funny, I dont know why, but is it wrong that I thought AJ was gonna show Punk her tits?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

SP103 said:


> King Kong Bundy?
> 
> Oh Punk-I'm sure his hands are just as small and manicured as #AJALL


No wonder why he's got the strap. He gives good hand jobs.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> uh, i missed it, what happened in the pole match?


No one won and as a result it's a triple threat.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

This diva match is the perfect time for the return of Kharma.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

UknowWho said:


> This diva match is the perfect time for the return of Kharma.


She better not be in a bikini.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok how many poster will have sticky keyboards once they see AJ. my eyes are for Kaitlyn:mark: :yum:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If I get to see Maxine/Layla/Kaitlyn in a bikini, this retarded show can be salvaged.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

rock birthday party :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay Foley


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The most overrated moment in RAW history, this is your life, Rock.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

OH GOD! I MARKING FOR THIS! MEMORIES!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Count Grishnackh said:


> Who even writes this shit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The 1000th episode better be a 3 hour apology for the last I'd say...300 episodes.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't understand the love for Kharma.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

And now here's a clip of when Raw was actually entertaining!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, Rock. What you used to be.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

99 Rock was GOAT.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Loved the This is your Life. "Get your Aunt Jemima no pancake ass having outta here".


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, Kharma said she was on a crusade against bimbos and barbies so this is the perfect time for her to flip shit.

IMPLANT BUSTERS FOR THE ENTIRE ROSTER!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> uh, i missed it, what happened in the pole match?







the contract = the pig

then fuckery with vickie making the match a triple threat for the title on SD


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

GOON said:


> Don't understand the love for Kharma.


She can wrestle


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

man that flashback segment was better than the whole show


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

back when raw was fun to watch...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome, awesome moment!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my. LOOK AT ALL DIS MEAT. Vickie is in the battle royal? COUGAR MEAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh hell no.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

They seriously are just recycling the 900th episode segments.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OH SNAP!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

No. No. NOOOO. PLEASE NO.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vickies competing omg hahhaaaha


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vickie is amazing.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Maxine SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

AAAAWWW SHUCKY DUCKY QUAAACK QUAAACK


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh god...............


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She is the fucking best :lmao


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

thank you based god


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nattie looks amazing as usual also Kaitlyn. 

Vickie to blind everyone so we cant see everyone else.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, no.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Instant boner.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

NO


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

no eve):


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh im going to be sick


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RAW is Filler!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has been a funny show.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

YimYac said:


> She can wrestle


Oh great. More workrate marks.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping for Vickie to be in thong or g-string.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

EWW @ Vickie


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol look at beth trying to not look at vickie...shes embarrassed to be apart of this, and I cant blame her


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Dem tits.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please put that robe back on


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

ewwww.... look at that spare tire covered in cottage cheese


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

wheres kharma? lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that.

/The Todd.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Last time I head this music, Big Dick Johnson came on, lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DAMN

I want to hit that so back.

Lawler. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

This Raw proves exactly why I should not be wake at 4 a.m. to watch this crap live.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh great. Now for Lawler's lame ass jokes. 

Were there guys chanting "YES" to Vickie disrobing? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You're lucky it isn't Mae Young at the Rumble. You're really lucky. 

This is so embarrassing. :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I simply can't enjoy this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

episode just got saved

VICKIE MY LOVE! HOP ON MY FACE!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

lol 2 eliminations and I nor the commentators have no idea who they are.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

biggest battle royale elimination in history :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this would be a perfect time for karma


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahaha! 


King fucked that 'un up!


"Wooooooahhhhh!!!!! 


I mean, that's terrible...... ew and such."


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My sex drive just said "I'm retired".

Off to the doctors tomorrow for the little blue pills..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

can someone fill me in....what does the winner get here?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So much for the supposed Tamina push.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think Vickie is attractive, even after all the weight loss, but at least this is kind of funny.

How sad is it that the only times I've been entertained tonight are when I've laughed at Kane and Vickie? Jericho/Cena was okish, but not what it could be between those two.

Overall a bad, awkward RAW with it's only redeeming quality being 2 comedy segments.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Alicia eliminated herself.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Who else is just watching for Kaitlyn and Layla's ass?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

wasn't kelly kelly supposed to return tonight? or was she already there


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Vickie's not showing enough skin


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Layla


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ref pulls Beth out. #WrestlingisFake


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow Beth actually looked hot tonight.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

dat ass


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Really? Natty getting eliminated? F*** this Raw!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass ass ass ass ass everywhere.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Vickie :ass :datass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ creepy smile


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kaitlin, Layla, Maxine, Rosa










Vickie's body is tight, but DAT FACE :cole1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat training bra.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Divas battle royals are always gigantic clusterfucks.

Oh shit. AJ gonna kill Vickie.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

What is this fuckery?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is this 5 times aj has been on raw tonight?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ with the YES!!

Edit: That has to be what AJ sounds like during sex.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet someone is going to have caps of every single diva on all fours in this match tomorrow.:lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I know what to expect on three hours of Raw. Tons of filler


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why do i watch this every monday? Masochism i suppose


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

yes yes yes


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So they don't have to go over the top rope? #Equality


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So does this mean AJ is a contender for the Divas title?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ Yes :lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

AJ doesn't have plasic titties. I like her


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow like thats believeable wwe -_-. aj throwing vickie out, look at aj , and look at vickie, wtf


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What did I just watch???


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

AJ has gotta feel pretty good about herself being the only relevant Diva on the roster.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus, AJ is the most pushed person on the roster not named Cena.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol This is beyond awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

did AJ just do a yes?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone saying AJ looks like a boy is stupid. No ifs ands or butts


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

AJ yessing turns me on, not gonna lie.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I ain't gonna lie man, I'm 50 Tyson *I'D HIT DAT*.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

oh my GAWD AJ is so hot


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

AJ chanting YES.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Her facial expressions are just dead on every time lol Look at that crazed look in her eyes when she's doing YES


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SHE'S "YES"ing :lmao :lmao fucking AJ, man :lmao


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

6/10 on the Roman King scale.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles are going to make the sexiest WWE and Divas Champion couple in history.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Alicia eliminated herself.


Maybe she decided that the match sucked and got the hell out of there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Did Lawler just say that YES was CM Punks thing?

Shoot him.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ...

Yay Cena v. Y2J, I can dig that


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not enough Maxine dammit!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

You notice they were very careful with the camera angles? I'll bet at least one boob slipped out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol. Remember the glory days of the Great American Bash. First WWE ruined it. Now they're bringing it back as a special show which will most likely be horrible.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

If AJ's going to play the psycho bimbo/woman in distress, why not give her a new theme?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ziggler/Del Rio: Pointless
Poll: Pointless (also, fuck Twitter)
Punk/Bryan: YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this is perhaps one of the silliest raws in quite a while


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

This has been a really good episode of RAW actually.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

AJ

All Natural

All Awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Pertaining to Vickie.


*I'd EASILY hit AJ.*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG maxine and layla. I need screencaps asap


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Who needs porn when you have AJ yesing in a bikini?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> is this 5 times aj has been on raw tonight?


"You're a 90 lb. female soaking wet. We need to to carry the whole damn show."


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Man somebody needs to fuck Vicky for fucks sakes. Eddie's not coming back to make love to his wife. The sex is screaming so hard at me whenever I see her. I wanna touch her.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

So....anyone notice how they get thrown through the second rope?

#WomensRights


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Alicia eliminated herself.


She pulled a Gail Kim, eh? 

TNA does such a better job booking diva angles and matches. This is nobody's fault but WWE creative telling them to be quick with the match. I don't blame the divas at all. I blame Triple H, Vince, Funkman, Doc "Freebird" Hendrix and anyone else who sits in those awful meeting with these terrible ideas.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So what was the point in the match? It wasn't for a Diva's title shot, the champion got eliminated--does AJ need some sort of push beyond her being a huge part of the WWE Title storyline?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I think this has been a pretty decent RAW so far...main event can sway me towards either a C or B rating


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Vickie actually looks pretty good. It's so ridiculous how they try to play it like she's fat and ugly.

She's got a little pouch, but everything else is on point. She looks better than 80-90% of women her age.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fuck this crowd. she couldn't sell the YES! chant on them. BOOO.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd mark out for Cena tapping to the Walls!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't even know anymore.


*SURE YOU DO!*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That was easily the best segment of the night, I was drifting off to sleep but then my penis woke up at the sight of all that ass in the ring


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

was hoping to see some Kaitlyn ass but i blinked  how sad. all i saw was Aj, Beth, Nattie :ass and Vickie


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can the Geordie shore adverts fuck off


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Did Lawler just say that YES was CM Punks thing?
> 
> Shoot him.


Lawler just sees the things we don't. Like how the fans hate Ziggler so much they chant for Sheamus whenever he wrestles.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck off Geordie Shore! Annoying northern cunts.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Question, did anyone catch a nip slip?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did anyone just see Vicky playing the ass end of the deer in that Mike's Hard Lemonade ad? #ASS


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles are going to make the sexiest WWE and Divas Champion couple in history.


Yeah dat AJ Styles is one hot diva


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

I watched that battle royale for only Kaitlyn and AJ. DAT ASSES!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Daniel Bryan and AJ *Styles* are going to make the sexiest WWE and Divas Champion couple in history.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LBGetBack said:


> Vickie actually looks pretty good. It's so ridiculous how they try to play it like she's fat and ugly.
> 
> She's got a little pouch, but everything else is on point. She looks better than 80-90% of women her age.


She's only 44. She looks awful for her age.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I'd mark out for Cena tapping to the Walls!


Lol, Vince will never allow. But a man can dream


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Vickie's thighs have more thunder than Oklahoma City.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> "You're a 90 lb. female soaking wet. We need to to carry the whole damn show."


More like

The you're the only naturally hot Diva we have that doesn't have to wear tons of makeup or plastic tits. Make us some money!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho to lose from the AA. Just like old times


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I still think Vickie looks like a shriveled-up old witch.

That is my opinion though, -shrug-.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Katy Perry is so hot. I dont listen to her music but i could watch her all day. those commercials have been better than some of Raw.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Did Lawler just say that YES was CM Punks thing?
> 
> Shoot him.


Worst in the damn world.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Call me crazy, but I think this has been a pretty decent RAW so far...main event can sway me towards either a C or B rating


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Still rocking a boner


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Will this be the night Jericho finally beats Cena? First night back, definitely could use the win for momentum. Jericho's gotta be like 1-10 against Cena on PPV and one on one Raw matches in his career. Will he finally beat him tonight???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> is this 5 times aj has been on raw tonight?


Yeah....:no:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Lawler. It's not menDEZ; it's MENdez. 
Garcia. It's not sanDOW; it's SANdow.

Your useless asses get PAID to talk. Learn how to fucking do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Buckley said:


> She's only 44. She looks awful for her age.


Nah. She lost a good amount of weight. I'd pound that as a tribute to Eddie.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

From Kane being "human", to having two guys fight over a piece of paper, to Sheamus botching "Threat", to Ricardo crawling in the ring like a rat, this is one of the funniest clusterfucks of RAW ever!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that battle royal was painful. 

Seriously, I thought Raw would get better once the People Power crap was over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why do they call it "Basic Cable"? 

Is there "Advanced Cable" besides pay channels like HBO, Showtime etc?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

BREAK THE WALLS DOOOOOOWN!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles are going to make the sexiest WWE and Divas Champion couple in history.


Worst typo ever.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Katy Perry is so hot. I dont listen to her music but i could watch her all day. those commercials have been better than some of Raw.


Her songs are quite good


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

whats even point of watching this bs? I would be amazed if they do 3.0+ this week


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Still rocking a boner. When I got up to grab a jar of pickles I hit my erection with the fridge door.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Will this be Y2J's first win against Cena?
Nah.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

AJ plays this crazy role too well


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I still think Vickie looks like a shriveled-up old witch.
> 
> That is my opinion though, -shrug-.


She's definitely not fat though, don't know why they always say she is. Then again, they did the same with Mickie James who is one of the hottest divas they ever had.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A fan should throw a Brazillian flag into the ring just to see his reaction


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Buckley said:


> She's only 44. She looks awful for her age.


Seriously? She looks pretty good.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I honestly forgot about this match happening tonight.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

so wwe champ starts the show then fades away urgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so so wrong wwe so so wrong


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Has jericho essentially had the same theme since his debut?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

The Walls, Break them Down


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey its Bon Jovi....


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Still rocking a boner


Boners gonna boner dude


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

big slow to interfere, attack them both


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

BrianAmbrose said:


> *Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles* are going to make the sexiest WWE and Divas Champion couple in history.


Its cool that you swing that way bro.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Odd, they suppressed the audience mics during Cena's intro.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone who says Vickie doesn't look good for a 44 year old woman has ridiculous standards. She looks fantastic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how they ignore that he won 2 World titles, so he should be referred to as the 12 time World Champion.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

UknowWho said:


> Will this be Y2J's first win against Cena?
> Nah.


Nah, not his first. He beat him in like 2002. I'm seriously not sure if he's beaten him since though.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Buckley said:


> She's only 44. She looks awful for her age.


......really?we aint talking about those suburban mom who got cement in their faces......shes banging

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"WWE'S ULTIMATE HERO SAVES THE DAY (AGAIN)"

Ugh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh.. can we stop with the dumbass Katy Perry commercials?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sigh. Cena to get his ass handed to him then come back and win. Yahoo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Barely two minutes into the match and already a break. Damn.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone throw a flag at Jericho please it will make my night


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

What is the point of this match? Like what happens for the winner?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

They have a ton of time left, even with the commercials.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kane and Show will interfere to force a NCO result I suppose, since Jericho probably won't lose in his return match and Cena is Cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> A fan should throw a Brazillian flag into the ring just to see his reaction


*In Indiana? 


:lmao *


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MAIN EVENT COMMERCIAL BREAK!

Because we almost went two minutes without one


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Commercials? Seriously?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

CENA SUCKS!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

-__- Go...Away...Cena...

Y2J ought a win tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm...just occurred to me that the first time crowds started really splitting for Cena was during his match against Jericho in 05. At least that's the first notable time I remember it happening.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I love how they ignore that he won 2 World titles, so he should be referred to as the 12 time World Champion.


It's probably a way to give him more title reigns but avoid passing Flair.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Vickie is fucking hideous looking... she needs to come out with a bubbling caldron and a broom


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Someone throw a flag at Jericho please it will make my night


:lmao yes please

OMG THE FUCKING COMMERCIALS


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

VRsick said:


> Has jericho essentially had the same theme since his debut?


Yes, Break the Walls Down has always been his WWF/E theme. He's used alternate themes a couple of times, notably at Survivor Series 2002 when he used "King of My World" by Saliva.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy to hear the "CENA SUCKS" chants. I was starting to miss out for a few weeks.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles are going to make the sexiest WWE and Divas Champion couple in history.


Now that's how you swerve. The whole Dixie/Crying nobody crack whore TNA story could be Styles cover that he's been taking D-Bry in the poop chute.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol Jericho to job to superCena. Or I smell a Big Show interference


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. This Great American Bash SmackDown must be SERIOUS business. They're actually promoting it 8 days in advance rather than the usual 1 day. -_-


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

GonGetGot said:


> Vickie is fucking hideous looking... she needs to come out with a bubbling caldron and a broom


KINKY :Rock


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No joke I will drink some Vinegar and post it on Youtube if Jericho wins.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Antho10000 said:


> It's probably a way to give him more title reigns but avoid passing Flair.


Flair's "world champion", regardless of the title. So Cena will pass it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Meaningless main event match!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Happy to hear the "CENA SUCKS" chants. I was starting to miss out for a few weeks.


It usually happens when you have grown men in the arena without any kids.

You can hear the bass in their voices.

Then you can hear that high-pitch screaming which is 70% of Cena's fans.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Antho10000 said:


> It's probably a way to give him more title reigns but avoid passing Flair.


He's been referred to as a 12 time champion before. They just say he's a 10 time WWE Champion. Be interesting to see if he passes HHH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Antho10000 said:


> It's probably a way to give him more title reigns but avoid passing Flair.


Never thought of it that way. Good point.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Has jericho essentially had the same theme since his debut?


He did use 'King Of My World' by Salive back in 2002, and another track performed by himself/Fozzy once or twice ('Don't You Wish You Were Me?') but yeah, it's been almost always 'Break The Walls Down' from the beginning to now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> No joke I will drink some Vinegar and post it on Youtube if Jericho wins.


I'm holding you to that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> *CENA SUCKS!!*


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Hmm...just occurred to me that the first time crowds started really splitting for Cena was during his match against Jericho in 05. At least that's the first notable time I remember it happening.


Yeah, I was just thinking of that too. Except in that one, the dueling chant was "Let's Go Cena" - "Let's go Jericho".

Now they don't even bother to chant for his opponent. It's either pro-Cena or anti-Cena, nobody else matters. He really needs to go away for like a year.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Wow. This Great American Bash SmackDown must be SERIOUS business. They're actually promoting it 8 days in advance rather than the usual 1 day. -_-


Well they do shoot SD on tuesday........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

fpalm at myself for that typo. 

I'd like to take this time to request my name being changed to BrianCara lol.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> was hoping to see some Kaitlyn ass but i blinked  how sad. all i saw was Aj, Beth, Nattie :ass and Vickie


I wanted to see anything from Kaitlyn, but she kicked a few people and got thrown out by Natalya and Beth, which is how half of the ring was eliminated it seems like.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nah. She lost a good amount of weight. I'd pound that as a tribute to Eddie.


I wasn't talking about her weight at all. She has lost weight, but her neck has so much excess skin and her face is so droopy it reminds me of:










Now that I look at the picture, they even have the same haircut.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Cena is going to win clean with the same bullshit right.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Antho10000 said:


> It's probably a way to give him more title reigns but avoid passing Flair.


Yeah we really gotta protect that Flair guy and his title reigns. That's all his legacy will be remembered for. Not the Horsemen, or all the great stuff he actually did in his career besides winning and losing world titles for a broke ass company with no clear champion cut out to take his place or rival his greatness.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wake me when the Five Moves of Doom starts.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I turn the tv off.. I already know either.cena wins or no contest due to big show interfering. im out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Buckley said:


> I wasn't talking about her weight at all. She has lost weight, but her neck has so much excess skin and her face is so droopy it reminds me of:


:kobe


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone got any screen grabs on Maxine? I checked my phone and she was already eliminated.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jericho Vs. 









Book it Russo, Book it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I've just discovered the best thing ever. Mute your TV or Stream. And then play this song while the match is going on.






It's actually quite relaxing (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Jericho Vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ON. A. POLE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL @ the commentators mentioning AJ. She is a real big part of the show now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here we go.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> ON. A. POLE.


YOU NEED TO CONTROL THE FLAG!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

BrianAmbrose said:


> fpalm at myself for that typo.
> 
> I'd like to take this time to request my name being changed to BrianCara lol.


Typo, or the best cross brand wrestling story ever?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

5 moves of doom. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Cena beats Jericho clean.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wheres that Cena mark. im surprised i havent heard from him with Cena making his major announcement and him being in the ME again tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vintage Jericho knowing when to counter


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

god i wish someone from the crowd would assassinate lawler


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big show. Aw ffs


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

i called it


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IT'S THE BIG SHOW


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

fuck off SHow.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn it one of yall called it 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> ON. A. POLE.


#ONANAJPOLL


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

damn predictable shite


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

It's after 11pm, Super Cena is out and about...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

My fucking god, it's become so predictable it's painful.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JERISHOW REUNION JERISHOW REUNION DO ITTTTT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> I turn the tv off.. I already know either.cena wins or no contest due to big show interfering. im out.


You must be psychic!!! (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked for Big Show's I don't give a fuck face after the leg drop.:lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JERISHOW REUNITES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

JERISHOW!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

if Jericho were a face he would fight back and get brutalized. Why are heels so much smarter than faces.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

What a shitty Raw. I thought for a second that Show would hit Jericho and Jericho would win technically.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

They just couldn't let Jericho win even by DQ. Fuck off Big Show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody please answer this: Is the WWE Championship Money in the Bank match really a four man match with 3 of the 4 participants having little to no experience in ladder matches? And none of them really need the rub?

Aside: I'm a Jericho fan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's no reason why Cena, Orton, Edge (come at me) and Punk (come at me) should have so many title reigns in such a short span of time. They absolutely deserve title reigns but come the fuck on.12 title reigns is just ridiculous.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Of course, we can't have Cena lose. Make him win by DQ.

I loved Show's expression he made to Jericho.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

YEAH ITS THE BIG DOUCHE! I HAVEN'T LIKED THIS CUNT SINCE HE WAS PAUL WIGHT! YEAH ITS THE BIG DOUCHE! HIS HAT MAKES HIM LOOK A 500 POUND CUM-FILLED CON-DOM!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> ON. A. POLE.


In a electrified steel cage with Judy Bagwell and Mike Awesomes girlfriend on commentary.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

THIS IS BORING


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Why can't big show just retire?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

THIS AGAIN!!!!!!



AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This just sucks man


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

WWE really have run out of ideas, didn't we have Show beating up Cena at the end of the show for the past 2 months already?

FU WWE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Same old shite every week


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Colossal Clutch? :lmao*


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck, a new age Jeri-show is what should have happened.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

HOW WILL CENA OVERCOME THESE ODDS!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Colossal clutch? Fuck you.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

You called Jerishow! LOL its a coming


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

God that hold looks so weakly applied...


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

erm so why isnt he in pain he just falls asleep


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Somebody please answer this: Is the WWE Championship Money in the Bank match really a four man match with 3 of the 4 participants having little to no experience in ladder matches? And none of them really need the rub?
> 
> Aside: I'm a Jericho fan.


That was practically poetry the way you put that. Yes, that's exactly what's happening.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol.

Shades of 2009(shudder) Between Show/Cena.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'm holding you to that.


Ain't I a lucky fuck!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Are we seriously back to this again?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is cool. Who can stop The Big Show? 

Is Psycho Sid still in the building?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that show was awful.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> You must be psychic!!! (Y)(Y)(Y)


Watch wrestling for 5 years and i bet u would be able to guess raw ending all the time

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

well why not


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ star of RAW again. I dont care what anyone says she looked great in her bikini


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> There's no reason why Cena, Orton, Edge (come at me) and Punk (come at me) should have so many title reigns in such a short span of time. They absolutely deserve title reigns but come the fuck on.12 title reigns is just ridiculous.


That's what happens when you have two World titles and you depend on the same guys over and over again.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

did this show really finally finish ON-TIME? wow, talk about needing filler this ep :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

At this rate, the Raw MITB will main event the PPV, then after Cena wins, he'll call the champ out and beat them clean. Yes, the champion will come out to face Cena despite having already competed because fuck you, Cena wins LOL.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho lost in his return match fuck yea


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oy vey. Another Raw down, soon enough 3 hours of this wonderfully captivating programming.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Somebody please answer this: Is the WWE Championship Money in the Bank match really a four man match with 3 of the 4 participants having little to no experience in ladder matches? And none of them really need the rub?
> 
> Aside: I'm a Jericho fan.


So far, yes, unless they add a fifth man into the mix. Looks pretty bleak, doesn't it. fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

another week of Cena ending the show lmao. Wow i thought Raw started off well but it went downhill fast with the slippery contract, divas battle royal and the ME match that most ppl predicted. 

how bout you guys who predicted it put it in spoiler tags next time lol.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn that wasn't so bad until the end. Yuck.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

5/10 raw only because of Jericho owning Cena and Sid


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't hate Big Show because I don't have the energy to do so. Every time he comes on my screen, it's like someone's switched the channel to C-SPAN. I couldn't possibly be more bored of a wrestler. Every time his music (which has barely changed since 1998) hits, I instantaneously lose interest.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

This ending was exactly like 2009 Cena/Big Show feud


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

That was just awful.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Awful, awful, horrible shitty, garbage ass show.


Christ. The only good thing was seeing the Divas in dem kinis


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This RAW can be summed up with a line Cena said at the halfway mark: "the majority of our audience are 9 years old." Get it people, this product isn't aimed at us anymore.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why does Cena no sell submission holds like that? He NEVER ever shows any feeling of pain. He just lays there as if he's constipated and struggling to get the shit out of his ass.

And it's clear, until the 1000th episode, I'll spend Monday nights playing video games for this summer and just read the results and youtube the best parts.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> Watch wrestling for 5 years and i bet u would be able to guess raw ending all the time
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


5 years? Lol, I watch for year and a half and I can predict 90% of the stuff on raw and smackdown


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only way MITB can be saved is if Miz returns, demands his spot as a former champ and wins it as a Dark Horse.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Mods take your positions. 

Incoming "Worst Raw Ever" Threads in
3....
2.....
1.....


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

I know the Cena vs. Y2J vs. Show vs. Kane MITB ladder match seems like its going to suck, but at least its getting some build. And the WWE Championship might actually close out the PPV.
I wish Kane came out in that last segment though. He looks like he's going to be an afterthought in this match, and he's better than Show imo.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LINK said:


> Damn that wasn't so bad until the end. Yuck.


Then again thats like fucking 3 girls and having them Lorena Bobbit that shit while your orgasming...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Colossal Clutch? :lmao*


It's been called that everytime he used it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Show. Cena. A Ladder. A Briefcase.

This is an entire Botchamania episode waiting to happen. Just throw Swagger in there and complete the fuckery.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

At this point if they ever had a Bieber vs Cena match, I'm cheering Justin over this cunt


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I enjoyed this RAW (and I am always quick to express when it sucks). Yea, the ending was the "same old shit", but aside from that, I thought it was solid all the way through.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate big show. Just, so fucking much.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I am calling Cena's Star Wars promo worst of the year. It and his LOSER promo with Johnny Ace were by FAR some of the worst promos I have ever heard in my life.

Fuck off Punk haters who say Punk is corny. Until you've seen Cena do a promo, you don't know the definition of the word.

There were literally 2 good things on this show-Psycho Sid, which I marked for, and Jericho returning to tell Cena to shut the hell up and saying "what are you, 9?"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I rate this week's Raw 5/10, but only because #AJALL made me laugh, Psycho Sid and the simple fact that even though the rest of it was fucking awful, it was still nowhere near as bad as that completely shitty episode with Cena covering Cole in BBQ sauce, a yardstick by now which I will hold every other episode of Raw I watch.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the wwe mitb match will close the ppv ...book it


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Big Show. Cena. A Ladder. A Briefcase.
> 
> This is an entire Botchamania episode waiting to happen. Just throw Swagger in there and complete the fuckery.


And Kane. Let's cross our fingers Rey and Miz get added.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Welp, Cena won clean and buried everyone, just like everyone predicted and prematurely bitched about.

o wait


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Somebody please answer this: Is the WWE Championship Money in the Bank match really a four man match with 3 of the 4 participants having little to no experience in ladder matches? And none of them really need the rub?
> 
> Aside: I'm a Jericho fan.


You forgot to mention that 3 of the 4 participants are in their 40s and the "young gun" wrestler is 35. Oh, here is another fun fact...John Cena has won the WWE title 10 times, with 8 of those times occurring in the past 5 years and yet he's wrestling for a shot at a WWE title. WOO. OLD NEWS IS SO EXCITING.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Smh


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Not gonna lie. Jericho owning Cena and Ziggler chants made this Raw bearable.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

its amazing how Big Show and Cena close the show. How Cena closes it standing over guys liek Cole and Johnny Ace. Maybe they should have some new guy ending the show standing over a current main eventer for once. I dont like Ryback but have him stand over Cena or Punk ending the show and see how much hype that would bring.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I've run out of words to describe Raw because frankly, it's always the same.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I am calling Cena's Star Wars promo worst of the year. It and his LOSER promo with Johnny Ace were by FAR some of the worst promos I have ever heard in my life.
> 
> Fuck off Punk haters who say Punk is corny. Until you've seen Cena do a promo, you don't know the definition of the word.
> 
> There were literally 2 good things on this show-Psycho Sid, which I marked for, and Jericho returning to tell Cena to shut the hell up and saying "what are you, 9?"


Punk is corny, he just hasn't reached master jedi level yet.

SEE WHAT I DID THERE?!!?!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Welp, Cena won clean and buried everyone, just like everyone predicted and prematurely bitched about.
> 
> o wait


No, but Show interfered and it ended in a DQ just like the other half of the forum predicted.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol i'm not even worried anymore, I love seeing the WWE fall more and more


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait for the Raw MITB match to go last over the WWE title at the PPV.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

blarg_ said:


> This RAW can be summed up with a line Cena said at the halfway mark: "the majority of our audience are 9 years old." Get it people, this product isn't aimed at us anymore.


^ this.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The first hour was a drag, rehashed and filler. The second hour picked up, but it still had plenty of fuckery and that ending was terrible. Enjoyed Sid and the Ziggler chants, the crossover segment, Jericho mainly, and some comedy here and there. Although it had basically gone past the point of bad into so bad it's good territory.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

why does that smug cunt cena have to close every fucking show?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm waiting on that Jericho promo on youtube


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who actually thought that was a decent raw?


----------



## YouJelly (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my god that Divas battle royal.

Waiting for pics as we speak.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Punk is corny, he just hasn't reached master jedi level yet.
> 
> SEE WHAT I DID THERE?!!?!


+1 internets to you, sir.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Svart said:


> I've run out of words to describe Raw because frankly, it's always the same.


As Jon Bon Jericho once said: It's all the same, only the names will change.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

God man compare this point last year to this point now.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

TheVoiceless said:


> And Kane. Let's cross our fingers Rey and Miz get added.


Honestly I never thought I would hope for Miz and Mysterio to be added into a match more than this. A four man MITB match is not enough they need six guys. I hope Jericho wins it though and have Bryan beat Punk then Jericho cash in. I would love a three way angle with those three leading into summerslam. The match they could put on would be phenomenal.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol i'm not even worried anymore, I love seeing the WWE fall more and more


I can't help but agree. The product is so horrible that I'm continuously hoping they run themselves out of business and enjoy the ratings, merch sales and buyrates fall every passing week. It sucks that it's coming down to _this_.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Too bad kids aren't even the main demographic watching.

Its always been young-middle aged adult men getting that healthy 60-70% of who is watching wrestling.

The kids make up 20% which is an impact, but they aren't the main demographic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Such a lazy show. An autistic 4 year old and a 90 year old lady with dementia would've written a better show together than this. I was saying from the beginning of the show that there were too many pointless matches, one after another and then the Cena/Jericho stuff fell flat. Jerishow reforming would've been the only saving grace to this show and we couldn't even get that.

AJ's growing on me a little bit but this story line is going nowhere fast. It's going to be another one of those story lines where it just dies out of nowhere before we ever really get closure on it. 

Just hooking us in with brainwashing stuff like the AJ Lee/Punk/Kane/Bryan story and there's really no intent behind all of this to give us a climax or any pay off in form of character development. WWE a corporate machine treating their fans that have supported them through the years like rodents in a cage going through a maze for food, it only figures. 

All 4 people involved in this will be right where they started when all is said and done and not one fuck will be given from fans that pay to go watch shows live and people at home with the remote alike. 

No wonder why people on the fence that don't wanna watch wrestling on Monday nights or ever leave and never come back. It's bullshit like this and knowing the brainwashing, experimental bullshit as IWC fans that we have to put up with week after week by asshole writers that need to die.

Any chance of doing something creative with Kane is out the window as well because he has gotten completely soft from AJ so I can't see him being much of a monster in all of this anymore either.

Did I mention that Brodus Clay officially died tonight? Yep, another genius move pulled by the kids in creative tonight. They don't do anything. Just write a shitty show and yet still manage to fuck up the parts that should be impossible to fuck up. Amazing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Do HHH or Vince actually like the product that is being shown. Seriously most of the time what they do is predictable as hell or just garbage. im saying this but hell i could see Vince, HHH and Steph laughing there asses off at Cena's Star Wars promo. Then Jericho coming in asking him if he is 9 and them getting pissed at Chris for ruining it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"The majority of the people watching are 9."

Hmm? What does WWE CORPORATE have to say about that?



> Balanced age distribution with *74% of the audience aged 21 or older*.
> 
> 21 % of our audience is under 18 years old
> 25 % of our audience is 18-34 years old
> ...


Could this be why the company's value has been cut in half in the past 5 years?

https://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:WWE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sid. That is all.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> Sid. That is all.


That is all that was good about the show, yes.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

That last match pretty much was 2009 all over again that had Jerishow and Cena vs. Big Show. Plus like in 2009, they are trying to convince people again that Big Show has a submission move.

Anyway, it is still crazy that they are going 3 hours with how poor the state of the business is right now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> "The majority of the people watching are 9."
> 
> Hmm? What does WWE CORPORATE have to say about that?
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ace Ventura said:


> Sid. That is all.


I've forgotten most of the show, but Sid was probably the highlight (besides the "Let's Go Ziggler" chants).


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I am still shocked that we're going to see a MiTB with ONE solid worker in it. Usually this is where all the great midcard guys that get overlooked so often in the year get a chance to shine with their quicker, fast paced styles. Its also the match designed to give that extra push into the main event to guys who haven't got it yet. Now, we're getting nothing but former champions, and only Jericho can work that quicker, fast paced style that is synonymous with the ladder match. There is a reason Big Slow isn't in ladder matches.

I would laugh so very hard if Cena took a bump gone wrong and was out for 2 months, missing Summerslam. Don't wish physical pain on the guy, I just think it'd be hilarious to see the how the WWE would handle it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> God man compare this point last year to this point now.







Rarely had I been more excited for a match/potential storyline. All fucking ruined.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't wait for Big Show face turn #2349023490253 in the next 4-5 months. Most people are refreshing to see once they turn heel or face, but Big Show has to be the one guy who's unbearable to watch as a heel or a face.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> "The majority of the people watching are 9."
> 
> Hmm? What does WWE CORPORATE have to say about that?


Yep, I mentioned that earlier. (Y)

Thought it was a bit of a crappy thing for Cena to come out with. Although it's probably an indication that they've all been told to imagine that the majority of the audience is 9 years old whenever they're on camera. fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> That is all that was good about the show, yes.


Naw, Jericho's promo was fine. The advancement of the AJ love saga was fine. The Kane/Punk/Bryan match was fine. The backstage segment with Vickie/Ricardo/Del Rio/Dolph was fine.

Tonight wasn't a bad show, there were just some bad parts, like Cena's Star Wars promo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Am I the only one who actually thought that was a decent raw?


You're also the only one who thought LeBron James bought a championship instead of winning one.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I started watching again from February of last year up until about 5 weeks ago, and decided it was break time. Tonight I turned it back on, and saw this John Cena inserting himself into MITB crap, with that cringe worthy Star Wars promo, and said fuck this shit again. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Naw, Jericho's promo was fine. The advancement of the AJ love saga was fine. The Kane/Punk/Bryan match was fine. The backstage segment with Vickie/Ricardo/Del Rio/Dolph was fine.
> 
> Tonight wasn't a bad show, there were just some bad parts, like *Cena's Star Wars promo*.


This was without a doubt one of the worst promos I've ever heard. Seriously, there is no doubt in my mind about it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio and The Miz will probably be added to the MITB match next week. 

Ziggler will take the pin on Friday :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> I am still shocked that we're going to see a MiTB with ONE solid worker in it.


Lol @ you referring to Cena as a less than solid worker.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The best part about the Star Wars promo was Jericho shitting on it. That's about it.


----------



## wintersun1 (Apr 27, 2011)

august 2005 - jericho vs cena, main event of raw


june 2012 - jericho vs cena, main event of raw




the more things change...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wasn't Miz last seen jobbing to Santino on a pre show? Or something like that?

They'd need to make it a good return for him legitimise himself in that position. Shame too because the guy is good.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wait, were Rhodes, Christian, Otunga, Sin Cara, Tensai, or any of the tag teams on Raw?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ending was rushed like hell, Show even said he was done with Cena.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i feel like the wwe has sort of dug themselves into a hole they can't dig out of when they got involved in the PG era, and don't think they can go back anytime soon. i mean, how do you tell 20% of your demographic that you're going back to "attitude" and TV-MA?

we're done for. gotta just enjoy for what it is, or what we have left of it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm curious if Jack Swagger is going to get future endeavored. Whose cornflakes did he piss in?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Ending was rushed like hell, Show even said he was done with Cena.


And Cena said he needed to take time off. What's your point?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> I'm curious if Jack Swagger is going to get future endeavored. Whose cornflakes did he piss in?


It's been this way for him for a long time now. Even as the world champion something like this wouldn't have surprised me. At this rate nothing he ever did matters and WWE is just waiting for the day he quits. I think they want him to quit. He has to step up and prove himself or else he'll just continue to be the butt end of "get the fuck off my tv" matches and segments.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Random thought, but what if WWE announced that the 1000 episode of RAW was the last episode ever? That would be odd.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So Punk beats Bryan, Cena wins MITB and cashes in at Summerslam. Poor Punk. He's not gonna be received as the rebel he was last year...plus we've seen it twice already. I'd prefer Jericho winning MITB and facing Bryan at Summerslam over that...or of Cena has to win the MITB have him chase Bryan who SHOULD beat Punk at MITB.

Poor Jericho. That guy has carried many lesser wrestlers to great matches but 3 at once is a big haul. Kane, Cena, and Show know nothing about ladder matches. Jericho is gonna have to do all the work and bump like crazy for this match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Either face turn for Swagger, go to SD and secure himself in the mid card, or he's fired. I take lightly to the jobbing, but seeing that display was really down right horrible. If anybody can truly justify this treatment, I applaud you to the fullest. AJ made this raw imo as usual. Marked for her in the bikini and the win. Dolph was excellent in that match, was spot on with everything. (Y) Enjoyable show.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Walk-In said:


> I'm curious if Jack Swagger is going to get future endeavored. Whose cornflakes did he piss in?


He hasn't been relevant or credible in anything ever since he lost the World Title in 2010.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Lol @ you referring to Cena as a less than solid worker.


He isn't a solid worker. 5 moves does not make you a solid worker. The inability to not sell properly does not make you a solid worker. The inability to cut a decent fucking promo does not make you a solid worker. He is not good in ring, his mic skills are flat out atrocious, he can't sell and the way he is booked is horrendous. So where does the part about him BEING a solid worker come into play, hmm? 

As I said, ONE solid worker in the match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I only caught the final few minutes and part of the Star Wars promo.... please saying you're kidding and Cena isn't in MiTB.. and it hasn't been butchered like that. Please......


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I only caught the final few minutes and part of the Star Wars promo.... please saying you're kidding and Cena isn't in MiTB.. and it hasn't been butchered like that. Please......


I think you'd better take a seat, because I have some bad news for you...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> And Cena said he needed to take time off. What's your point?


That the ending was rushed, not talking about the lack of continuity.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Kabraxal said:


> I only caught the final few minutes and part of the Star Wars promo.... please saying you're kidding and Cena isn't in MiTB.. and it hasn't been butchered like that. Please......


No its not he's winning MITB and beating whoever wins Punk/Danielson. As long as Cena is full time WWE is not moving from this direction.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> I think you'd better take a seat, because I have some bad news for you...


Son of a bitch... I have to wonder if they WWE is intentionally torching and running now. I mean, you can't be that bad unintentionally... right?


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

pinofreshh said:


> i feel like the wwe has sort of dug themselves into a hole they can't dig out of when they got involved in the PG era, and don't think they can go back anytime soon. i mean, how do you tell 20% of your demographic that you're going back to "attitude" and TV-MA?
> 
> we're done for. gotta just enjoy for what it is, or what we have left of it.


You can make sense and not have brains filled with stupid and still survive in a PG world. It has nothing to do with attitude or having a TV-14 rating since even during that era, there was a lot of face palming fuckery. The most consistent complaint I've heard and/or read from wrestlers and former writers is the undiagnosed mass ADHD that Vince and his minions have backstage. They simply give no fucks making sense or having a show that is watchable as long as merchandise is sold.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Son of a bitch... I have to wonder if they WWE is intentionally torching and running now. I mean, you can't be that bad unintentionally... right?


Well, a lot of people can be stupid unintentionally...trust me, I've had personal experience with some of them. So I fully believe that the WWE thinks what they're doing is absolute gold. Perhaps there's a gas leak at Titan Towers?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

is it just me, or does the sycho sid theme remind you of a level in goldeneye n64?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, a lot of people can be stupid unintentionally...trust me, I've had personal experience with some of them. So I fully believe that the WWE thinks what they're doing is absolute gold. Perhaps there's a gas leak at Titan Towers?


That would explain a lot actually...


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Best part of the entire show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well at least it will be CM Punk Vs DB.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure everyone involved knew tonight's show was a tossed together mess of much random crap. Either creative is super busy putting together the Greatest 1000th Episode Tribute in the History of Television Tributes...or they're not, and Raw just is what it is. I've chosen to be an optimist. I'm crazy naive that way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The show wasn't really bad, it's just that the bad parts REALLY stuck out. Dolph and ADR's match (though that was hilariously bad instead of just cringeworthy) that was made pointless by Vickie making the title match a triple threat, Sheamus botching his promo, Cena's TERRIBLE promo. Seriously, I think Cena doesn't even care right now and is going out there and doing whatever. That was awful. Jericho saved it. Hell, the whole "only former WWE Champions are allowed in" is fucking mindboggling. Just what is WWE doing right now? 

For the most part though, seems like Kane's been eliminated from the title story and AJ's going to choose between Punk and Bryan so some advancement finally back in that angle. Santino had a legit match for the first time in forever. Sid was cool to see. Beyond the bad stuff the show ranged from unremarkable to decent. Show could've done with some PTP/Primo & Epico, but I'd say 3 hour Raws like this would be easier to take than say last week, or two weeks before that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Best part of the entire show





Headliner said:


> I bet someone is going to have caps of every single diva on all fours in this match tomorrow.:lol


That was quick haha.

AJ lookin tasty there.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So the highlight of the show was AJ
Sad days for the WWE

OH AND SID FUUUUUUCK I MISSED IT LIVE


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Opening triple threat was pretty good but not on the level of the original. GTS on Kane looked awesome.

Sid returning was epic too.

Show as a whole sort of felt more enjoyable than last week for me.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> He isn't a solid worker. 5 moves does not make you a solid worker. The inability to not sell properly does not make you a solid worker. The inability to cut a decent fucking promo does not make you a solid worker. He is not good in ring, his mic skills are flat out atrocious, he can't sell and the way he is booked is horrendous. So where does the part about him BEING a solid worker come into play, hmm?
> 
> As I said, ONE solid worker in the match.


:StephenA


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> :StephenA


Where's the evidence to the contrary?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The best part of the show was the opening 3 way match. The match itself was OK, but what I liked was the booking. It was simple, but moved the story going forward. Punk beats Kane, and then DB sneaks in and beats Punk, setting up a one on one title match. Simple, but I'll take it. 

The rest of the show was just headache inducing. 

Here's the thing about AJ's character. When she's out in the arena, typically, she's great. The skipping around, the general weird cuteness, and everything else she does is pretty engaging and fun. Whenever she's in a backstage segment, like in most cases with the WWE, it just comes off as awkward & bad. The backstage segments with her tonight were, well, bad. 

So Mick Foley is only on one segment last week. That's fine, but then they turn around and put Vickie Guerrero on every other segment. When I hear her voice, I get flashbacks to watching Garbage Pail Kids and listening to those little mutants talk. Its just horrible. You can say she's a heat magnet all you want. All I see is a terrible performer that makes the show harder to watch. 

The US Title match was pretty much like every other Santino match. And how does Swagger get a US Title shot after losing last week? I don't know. Anyways, they work the whole match around hitting The Cobra and he hits the Cobra. That's your match. 

I shouldn't have to go into detail with the Cena segment. That might have been one of the worst segments of the year thus far. Not TNA drug addict segment from last week bad, but not too far behind. Between Cena's stupid Star Wars tirade, and Vickie flubbing her lines (though "A Match that hasn't happened in 2 years, so for the first time ever..." pretty much sums up the memory span WWE creative expects us to have) just made this segment really really REALLY bad. It was cringe worthy. The saving grace was Jericho reacting to Cena's promo and how bad it was. Also, I don't think Cena being in a MITB match is really worth of being called a "Historic Announcement that would change the WWE!". Him facing Rock at Wrestlemania? Yes. Him taking part in a Ladder Match (regardless of what is on the line), isn't exactly something that is going to make me go "Oooooh my God!!!". 

The Pole Match might be the Worst match of Ziggler's career, and that includes the matches early on in his run when he was just getting squashed. This had Bad Russo written all over it and I can't blame him for it. The ending in particular was once again a display of bad comedy from the WWE. It was like somebody in WWE creative watched an Looney Tunes short & thought "Hey! That would make a great finish to a match!". Ultimately the match was rendered entirely pointless by Sheamus just randomly announcing that it was going to be a Triple Threat Match anyway. Yeah, whatever. 

Divas Beach Battle Royal...some of the swimsuits were hot. That was fine. What wasn't fine was working the entire thing around more Vickie Guerrero antics. Just no more. Please! No more! 

Sid came back...he looked terrible. Moving on. 

And then you had Cena Vs. Jericho which was just a watered down version of the same match they've had a 1000 times. Grand. Also, I love how last week Big Show says he's done with Cena and this week ends with him attacking him again. Continuity is awesome!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bryan actually winning a match, Ziggler getting a world title shot, Sid Vicious returning, AJ looking sexy, Jericho saving us from a god awful Cena promo... I'd venture to say that this edition of RAW was probably the best in recent memory. Still wasn't where it needs to be, but it was light years better than the raw that featured John Cena lathering Michael Cole in BBQ sauce or the episode that closed with Cena calling Johnny Ace a "LOOOOOOOSEEEEEEEEER".


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Jericho didn't really save us, the damage was far too severe by the time he appeared.

He made the boo boo feel a little better but there is still long term damage.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Just saw it. SYCHO SID! I haven't marked that hard since Vader! :mark:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Raw was actually pretty good tonight, almost positive, they read my posts


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Where's the evidence to the contrary?


Selling? Look up Cena/Umaga from RR '07 and even Cena/Lesnar from ER '12. The guy sold that arm as well as he could and only really used it for the AA and considering it was the way the match was booked to end, there's no getting around it.

I could go on and on listing good-great+ Cena matches.

Mic skills have nothing to do with being a worker.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

A pole match. Maybe people were right when they speculated Russo was back. Fuck, Meltzer said WWE had the Russo mentality, but I think they actually have Russo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Brye said:


> Selling? Look up Cena/Umaga from RR '07 and even Cena/Lesnar from ER '12. The guy sold that arm as well as he could and only really used it for the AA and considering it was the way the match was booked to end, there's no getting around it.
> 
> I could go on and on listing good-great+ Cena matches.
> 
> Mic skills have nothing to do with being a worker.


Dude, really? The ending to ER was horrific. It made Lesnar look like a chump. It made matters even worse when he got on the mic and delivered his little promo. I'll give the guy credit for taking an elbow and being busted open hard way, but come on. Super-Cena is a coined term for a reason. It involves *no selling* a huge beatdown and coming back to win like it was nothing.

I also beg to differ about mic skills having nothing to do with being a worker. They're one of the most important parts, in fact. Personality and charisma are absolutely huge in this business, and are a large part of the reason Del Rio hasn't been able to get over, since he really lacks them. They help you sell your matches with your opponents to the fans. That's why it was so painful watching Cena laugh in Rock's face when Rock threatened to rip his throat out.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Divas in bathing suits...in the PG era? Yeah, maybe Russo is back and is making Vince "push the envelope".


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't complain about RAW tonight, it was okay but I kind of tuned out from the main event, was interested in "Love & Hip Hop".

Happy to hear Cena is in MITB but I hate that only former WWE Champions are involved. I guess Smackdown will see the guys with no championships competing, which really sucks for Kofi. I really wanted him to win.

But yeah, RAW was pretty good, better than recent weeks.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

thegame2432 said:


> anyone else notice that heath slater has a set of tits?


Hahaha yeah especially when they do a side shot of him.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Yet again Big Show ruins another Raw. Wouldn't have been too bad of a show if it wasn't for him, unfortunately for me he overshadows all that is good about Raw these days with his repetitive awfulness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Dude, really? The ending to ER was horrific. It made Lesnar look like a chump. It made matters even worse when he got on the mic and delivered his little promo. I'll give the guy credit for taking an elbow and being busted open hard way, but come on. Super-Cena is a coined term for a reason. It involves *no selling* a huge beatdown and coming back to win like it was nothing.
> 
> I also beg to differ about mic skills having nothing to do with being a worker. They're one of the most important parts, in fact. Personality and charisma are absolutely huge in this business, and are a large part of the reason Del Rio hasn't been able to get over, since he really lacks them. They help you sell your matches with your opponents to the fans. That's why it was so painful watching Cena laugh in Rock's face when Rock threatened to rip his throat out.


To be fair he sold the arm like a boss the entire match and even during the promo which he even talks about in the promo. Obviously the ending didn't help, but Cena did what he could selling the arm. You can win the match and still sell the beatdown.

Alright, I'll rephrase, mic skills don't count towards being a 'worker' because to me 'working' is the match itself and nothing else.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Where's the evidence to the contrary?


tons of good-great matches or do those not count?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Honestly feel really bad for the non-reaction Del Rio gets, and its the writers fault...Would be pretty cool to see his gimmick changed up to something like him becoming bankrupt, losing all his money, and going on a complete downward spiral. Have him Grow a beard, maybe grow his hair out a little, and take him away from everything that this current boring rich man gimmick has been since he debuted. Just make him rougher, edgier, more of a bad ass aggressive personality. Had high hopes for him when he first came in, and still hope to see him achieve a connection with the audience.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Brye said:


> To be fair he sold the arm like a boss the entire match and even during the promo which he even talks about in the promo. Obviously the ending didn't help, but Cena did what he could selling the arm. You can win the match and still sell the beatdown.
> 
> Alright, I'll rephrase, mic skills don't count towards being a 'worker' because to me 'working' is the match itself and nothing else.


OK, that's a fair clarification. I see being a worker as encompassing all you do in the ring to get a feud or story over, so I'd include it.

I agree you can sell a beatdown and still win, but I personally felt the match was ruined by Cena winning in all of one minute after one AA, and then getting on the mic saying how he was gonna take a break, only to show up like he was fine the next night, where all of one mention of the Brock/Cena match was made. Didn't see much selling in that regard. Even if Cena had just taken the night off the day after, that would have helped a lot more...Cena won the fight but lost the war because he was really hurt. Of course, even little things like that they don't think of...shit, even a simple stretcher job at the PPV would have been helpful. Brock flips out after and just annihilates Cena, and at least tries to salvage a bit of the credibility and steam they built up for him...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

*So... vickie tonight....*

i'm probably alone here, but there's something about vickie that makes me wanna do her. no disrespect to eddie. i was really hoping she'd be in a two piece suit rather than one piece. layla was also looking good as fuck as usual.


----------



## Helmsley43 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I would fuck her. Well not really but maybe.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

No disrespect to Eddie? LOL, why do you need to include that?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> tons of good-great matches or do those not count?


Another blanket statement considering you've not said any of them...

And of these 'tons' of matches, how much of the solid ring work that you dub good-great was actually Cena and how much was his opponent? I will guarantee you in a Shawn Michaels/Cena match that 99% of the work was done by Shawn. Same can be said of just about any Cena opponent aside from Khali, Show, and the like.

I certainly hope you're not going to attempt to convince me that Cena is actually a good in ring worker who is up there with Jericho...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

DAT CELLULITE. I was curious tbh, before she took it off tbh. She thick, but not my cup of tea. Layla and AJ was keeping my attention.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Brye said:


> To be fair he sold the arm like a boss the entire match and even during the promo which he even talks about in the promo. Obviously the ending didn't help, but Cena did what he could selling the arm. You can win the match and still sell the beatdown.
> 
> *Alright, I'll rephrase, mic skills don't count towards being a 'worker' because to me 'working' is the match itself and nothing else.*



I agree with your post up until the bolded part...wouldnt you just consider that, you know, a wrestler?


----------



## Helmsley43 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I want to fuck swagger's sig.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

:lol wat


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

damn they should have those bikini matches more often. (minus vickie - looked like a big tub of cottage cheese)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Another blanket statement considering you've not said any of them...
> 
> And of these 'tons' of matches, how much of the solid ring work that you dub good-great was actually Cena and how much was his opponent? I will guarantee you in a Shawn Michaels/Cena match that 99% of the work was done by Shawn. Same can be said of just about any Cena opponent aside from Khali, Show, and the like.
> 
> I certainly hope you're not going to attempt to convince me that Cena is actually a good in ring worker who is up there with Jericho...


ok so it's obv you have no idea what you're talking about and are not worth my time. thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I would.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> I agree with your post up until the bolded part...wouldnt you just consider that, you know, a wrestler?


I consider the term worker and wrestler different. I take 'worker' as what they do in the ring. At least almost every time I use the word worker I'm talking about someone's work in a match.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Dem thick cuuuuuuuuuuuuuurves. I would, too.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie is eww. Only Diva I'd take her over is Precious. Vickie does nothing for me and I'm amazed by how many on this forum find her attractive.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Vickie is eww. Only Diva I'd take her over is Precious. Vickie does nothing for me and I'm amazed by how many on this forum find her attractive.


Because opinions that's why.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Yet again Big Show ruins another Raw. Wouldn't have been too bad of a show if it wasn't for him, unfortunately for me he overshadows all that is good about Raw these days with his repetitive awfulness.


Agreed 100%. I'm sick of Big Show's horrible segmants and matches. It's just him staring into blank space most of the time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Yet again Big Show ruins another Raw. Wouldn't have been too bad of a show if it wasn't for him, unfortunately for me he overshadows all that is good about Raw these days with his repetitive awfulness.


I have to agree with this, exlude Show altogether and Cena's ridiculous promo, and you have a decent Raw. Not great, but decent. It's a shame to think a year ago we go from Punk's epic promo to.... Big Show dominating again. :no:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Oxitron said:


> Because opinions that's why.


exactly. beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Just not me though. :lol. shes just not for me, but no disrespect to people who like her.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Oxitron said:


> Because opinions that's why.


When did I ask a question?

I said it amazes me, it's obvious it's peoples opinion. She just not my time, a ring full of way prettier, badder bitches and people would rather take Vickie?

Thats just weird but hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought RAW was pretty deecnt.

Great/Hilarious Contract on a Pole match. I'm actually going to watch the "Triple Tret" match for the World Heavyweight Championship on Smackdown this week. They finally are doing what they should be doing - more title matches on free TV.

Meh opener. Horrible AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk promos like usual. This story line is reeeally starting to blow. Disappointed to see Bryan vs Punk again at MITB...Oh well.

Bland, predictable closing. Big Show really ruined the night. Terrible match with Clay, the whole thing was him staring into blank space.

Good Del Rio/Vickie/Dolph promo.

Decent United States Title match although with a predictable outcome. Atleast Santino finally defended his belt.

Great to see Sid Vicious back!

Divas in swimsuits? (Y)

Extremely disappointed to hear about the WWE Championship MITB match involving FOUR OLDER TALENTS. Fucking TERRIBLE, going to be the worst MITB match in history.

Atroicious Cena promo was saved by a brilliant Jericho skit.

Overall a pretty decent show.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

i wouldve smashed her any point without question..


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Man...no lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A good Raw this week, matches were decent promos wer eokay bar the John Cena's clowning around and thinking Star Wars was episodic (idiot).


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

i would hit that


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Dem thighs got more thunder than Oklahoma City.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Trouble Trouble said:


> When did I ask a question?
> 
> I said it amazes me,


Exactly.

"Amazes" implies you don't know why.

So I told you why.



> Thats just weird but hey, whatever floats your boat.


Definitely not _my_ cup of tea.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Dem thighs got more thunder than Oklahoma City.


Swagger'd know both. heh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Oxitron said:


> Exactly.
> 
> *"Amazes" implies you don't know why.
> 
> ...


And I still don't know. I understand it's opinion but it doesn't tell me what people see in here and the same time, I didn't ask what people see in here.

Matter fact, how can you tell me why other people like somebody that you don't even like?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Trouble Trouble said:


> And I still don't know. I understand it's opinion but it doesn't tell me what people see in here and the same time, I didn't ask what people see in here.


Well I never told you why peoples' opinions on Vickie are how they are...



> Matter fact, how can you tell me why other people like somebody that you don't even like?


I probably can't, I don't find Vickie attractive. Axe someone else.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie looked great tonight and I want her swimsuit.

That is all.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I was excited when she came out in that silk robe, she looked very sexy in her bathing suit.


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

As far as I'm concerned theres not a single diva on the roster that wouldn't get some D........I'm including Kharma just to show how serious I am about this.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Got to admit the side profile waist up shots were good, she was out boobing even the implanted divas with hers.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Oxitron said:


> :lol wat


How is this a thread?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice Triple Threat Elimination match between Punk/Bryan/Kane. Punk's GTS looked like it barely hurt Kane though. Glad that this wasn't the only appearance of AJ for the night.

-Big Show defeats Brodus Clay. Yawn. Why must the WWE feel the need to push this guy? He's past his prime and his matches are so boring. Lame.

-Hilarious backstage segment with AJ and Kane. Kane has set people on fire, put them in freezers, thrown people off staircases, Katie Vick, but he tells her that he can't handle AJ. That literally got me laughing. Lol...

-Santino finally defends his US Title after 2 months. What happened to the 30-day rule? Oh yeah, it only works for storyline purposes. Sad to see Swagger continuing to job. When you lose to Santino, it's impossible to move up in the company.

-John Cena cracking Star Wars jokes. Some might like it. Some don't. I didn't mind it because I like Star Wars. I also called Cena "Cenawalker" during his Embrace the Hate storyline earlier this year. Nice for Cena to use it. Huge ovation for Jericho though. Glad he's back and I liked his line about Vickie suspending him if he didn't do what she says. Cena being in the MitB match could be cool but could be risky. We shall see.

-Holy shit! Psycho Sid! I haven't seen him since 1997! Wait, it was more like 2000 in WCW. He still looks huge and still delivers a devastating powerbomb. Slater's gonna slate.

-Interesting match between Ziggler and ADR. I was into it when they were playing hot potato with the contract. But Sheamus had to ruin it and botched his promo. 

-Divas Beach Battle Royale. I only have one word to say: AJ. Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!

-Decent match between Cena/Jericho. Hate that Big Show had to ruin it. Jericho is losing his physique though. This week's show was good. I could careless about Big Show.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

I enjoyed bar the obvious that has already been mentioned.

Cena winning the MITB would only be barable if he was the first to not win.


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought the show was decent. Had bad parts and good parts. Great to see some legends back from the 80's and 90's. Id give it a C+ based on entertainment factor. Loving the A.J storyline hope they don't drop it in a month like they do with everything else.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

How long they will keep title with Santino? I am not Swagger fan but it would have been nice for him to win this title. WWE just destroyed another wrestler's character.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow that the most vanilla ending of all time.

Overall a good show and I'm glad Kane is out of the Bryan/Punk feud now.

BRYAN FOR THE TITLE AT MITB.:mark:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I liked the show overall. But im with a lot of people here just sick of Big Show. Jericho/Cena was a perfectly good ME and Big Show ending it like that just left a bad taste in my mouth. 
Other then that I enjoyed most of it. Thank god Bryan is in the WWE Title match and im glad Jericho made sure to put over the importance of the MITB match. The rest was fine.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Really good Raw for me, good matches, funny, an appearance by Psycho Sid and I find Big Show quite interesting again. Enjoyed Jericho and Cena's promo. Add to this the insane AJ angle and I was really entertained. That's all I ask for.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I watched this horrible program in 20 minutes.

Worth watching/not completely boring/good material:

Foley's favorite RAW moment. 

Show/Clay decent big man performance. 

Jericho's return, almost saved the Cena segment. 

Jericho/Cena good TV match.

Sid's return/match was awesome. 

The rest is unwatchable, boring or disaster segments(especially the Cena comment about the viewers).


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

^I wonder why he chose Foley's RAW moment as 1 of the better part of the shows?

Also, the complete ignoring of Punk/Kane/DB is ridiculous. Best match of the show, IMO.

Eventually, you going to have to quit ignoring those 2 and give them their props. Can't be denied, they tend to have best match on RAW each week.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SUPER Happy Jericho came back!


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

AJ,Sid,and Jericho were the best things about RAW tonight. Enough for me to call it "decent" at least.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Trouble Trouble said:


> *^I wonder why he chose Foley's RAW moment as 1 of the better part of the shows?*
> 
> Also, the complete ignoring of Punk/Kane/DB is ridiculous. Best match of the show, IMO.
> 
> Eventually, you going to have to quit ignoring those 2 and give them their props. Can't be denied, they tend to have best match on RAW each week.


He's ROCKAE316, THE GOAT of Rock marks.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Couldn't be arsed staying up to watch the show.

Skipped through most of it this morning. Nothing good at all.

Please just bring Brock back already.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

As much as I dont like Vikie I actually liked Raw this week, had some fun matches and moments and definately improved from the past two months or so. 

Marked out like a scholgirl for Sid though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

cant wait till raw expands to 3 hours.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

It was an alright show although I am sick and tired with the focus on Big Show. Why? It's pointless. Punk/Bryan/AJ/Kane good as usual and the rest of it was just there. Looking forward to the World title match on SD, not that I expect a title change...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> cant wait till raw expands to 3 hours.


Gonna assume that's flagrant sarcasm.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

actually i quite enjoy raw at the moment so.. its not really that sarcastic although i do think wwe might re think this whole 3 hour thing maybe a couple months after they implement it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You mean you enjoyed THIS Raw? Hard to imagine, but whatever, I guess. Wish I had that kind of tolerance for nonsense.

And yeah, I know I'm not the most upbeat person in the world, but Raw usually isn't THAT bad. That show was a mess.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Geeve said:


> Got to admit the side profile waist up shots were good, she was out boobing even the implanted divas with hers.


i think vickie has implants too.......


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I'd butter her muffin.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I'd smash her regularly.. big tits, thick thighs and ass.. heres the thing, you have to put it in perspective, you don't compare her to 18 year old girl in the prime of her looks, or even to the Divas who are mostly models. Vickie is not a model and shes also middle aged now and has had a few kids.. keeping that in mind she looks great now after getting in shape.

Kids saying "eww", youll understand better when you're a little older, compare her to other normal women age 35-45 and she blows most of them out of the water.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

she looked hotter than the other divas! she would get laid to waste. big round ass, thighs, BOOBS for days. hell yes.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm starting to feel as if WWE really doesn't fit my demographic anymore. As a 21 year old male, I find myself incredibly bored watching RAW. It's not that the booking is bad (though some is) or that the matches are awful, but the whole feel and feeling of the audience they are trying to capture, just doesn't seem to be me. Everyone is either a "cool" good guy or a grump or arrogant heel. There's a lack of real characters bar a few names and nobody feels like they are intense and determined to win anything. Like the opening match, they were wrestling, but why? None of them really seemed to care about AJ during the match nor the title, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk don't really hate eachother for more than the fact that they want to be champion but even that wasn't shown in the match. It just feels like nobody want to win for a purpose other than to be the winner.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cena saying publicly that most of the viewers are 9 years old makes no sense and could very easily have cast seeds of doubts in many many fans as to if they want to watch again. I felt insulted by him saying that and I'm sure I'm not alone.

The show as a whole was terrible imo. Basing it around AJ was ridiculous.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

My favourite milf by a mile.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

GOOD raw! the first one i have actually enjoyed in about 2 months.

im not over thinking it. some good matches, jerichos return was cool and awesome to see sid!


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Double post wtf?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*












Annihilus said:


> compare her to other normal women age 35-45 and she blows most of them out of the water.


dafuq :wilkins


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Annihilus said:


> I'd smash her regularly.. big tits, thick thighs and ass.. heres the thing, you have to put it in perspective, you don't compare her to 18 year old girl in the prime of her looks, or even to the Divas who are mostly models. Vickie is not a model and shes also middle aged now and has had a few kids.. keeping that in mind she looks great now after getting in shape.
> 
> Kids saying "eww", youll understand better when you're a little older, compare her to other normal women age 35-45 and she blows most of them out of the water.


Quoted for truth.  GIFSoup


----------



## JerichoH20 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shock said:


> Cena saying publicly that most of the viewers are 9 years old makes no sense and could very easily have cast seeds of doubts in many many fans as to if they want to watch again. I felt insulted by him saying that and I'm sure I'm not alone.
> 
> The show as a whole was terrible imo. Basing it around AJ was ridiculous.


I just watched the show, completely idiotic to have Cena make 'historic announcement' that he'll be a part of MITB, stupid to hype up people to think its gonna be something cool. I felt a little bit insulted, not taking it too seriously though. Somewhat ironic that Cena would say that, 9 years are his fans.. RAW has been crap so long now, hoping that Lesnar will be there next week.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Yep, she's the GMOAT. I hope I don't have to explain this acronym.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Crowd ruined Sid's return. Probs didn't know who he is


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

nazzac said:


> Crowd ruined Sid's return. Probs didn't know who he is


ya, i was definitely disappointed in this. weird since they marked hard for DB and seemed somewhat smarky throughout hte night. vader got a much bigger reaction (and i'm a bigger fan of his tbh) but sid deserved better. it was just good to see him out there again....one last hoo-rah and i see no reason to have those moments for these wrestlers. it's not like he's going to make the HOF. 

it was just nice to see him move around again after that horrific injury...


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

TBH Vickie was looking :yum: in that business suit and shorts combo...


----------



## TakersPrincess (May 13, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Score one for the curvy chicks....vickie doin' her thing She has a nice curvy body nuff said..!!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

She's in great shape, especially for someone her age. But that's it.

To each your own, though. More Layla, AJ and Maxine for me..


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

She needs to speak with clarity.. her promos were disasters this week. Jericho and Cena donot decide to be in the MITB, but the board of directors wants all of the participants to be the former WWE champions, therefore Cena and Jericho are in the MITB match. LOL.. wtf? What was the point of confusing the situation.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie looks amazing with all the weight she's lost, she truly looks like a different woman nowadays. I'm too amazed that threads about her like this pop up from time to time. Maybe her interaction with Ziggler has something to do with it? Makes her desirable? I don't know.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Chris22 said:


> Vickie looks amazing with all the weight she's lost, she truly looks like a different woman nowadays. I'm too amazed that threads about her like this pop up from time to time. Maybe her interaction with Ziggler has something to do with it? Makes her desirable? I don't know.


Yep. Deep down we're all just wanting a piece of Mr. Ziggles.

Wait, what...


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Not a great face but would take her from behind and would clap dem cheeks. Imagine having dat ass grind against your hips.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Awww yeah! I would totally cover her in whipped cream and lick her from top to bottom. Paying special attention to certain areas...


----------



## Carleymdm (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



zkorejo said:


> She needs to speak with clarity.. her promos were disasters this week. Jericho and Cena donot decide to be in the MITB, but the board of directors wants all of the participants to be the former WWE champions, therefore Cena and Jericho are in the MITB match. LOL.. wtf? What was the point of confusing the situation.


Completely agreed.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Another incredibly average to poor show, I really have given up on Raw now.

I think this Raw may be a record in the fact that I skipped 90% of the show on fast-forward and only watched the very small parts that interested me.

I hate to say it, but I think I am actually done completely with WWE, there is nothing on the shows that interest me what-so-ever anymore. Its gradually gone from me watching fulltime a few years ago to me skipping through most of the shows and PPVs.

Might just stick to TNA, its far better than this dungheap every Monday.

Unless they can turn things around, WWE are in some big trouble IMO, I can just sense it.

3 hours each week is gonna be a disaster, people will quickly tune out without the big older names coming back.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol Raw. Needs more HHH/Heyman. Looking forward to Lesnar next week but that's about it. It was cool to see Jericho back too.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i thought the show was decent , an average RAW. Nothing Special. Marked Hard for Sycho Sid though.

John Cena`s historical announcment.......yeah.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Shock said:


> Cena saying publicly that most of the viewers are 9 years old makes no sense and could very easily have cast seeds of doubts in many many fans as to if they want to watch again. I felt insulted by him saying that and I'm sure I'm not alone.
> 
> The show as a whole was terrible imo. Basing it around AJ was ridiculous.


My guess is that Jericho improvised (hey, isn't THAT a crazy idea?! Not scripting the shit out of everything!) calling Cena out on saying "fudging" and saying "what are you? Nine?" and Cena, completely unprepared for it and apparently long since out of practice doing anything but reading off a script, responded with something he really should not, in hindsight, have said.

I'm not saying that makes it acceptable, and it did force me and the rest of us to do that uncomfortable bit of introspection (for me, "why am I staying in when my friends asked me to come out, just to watch a show for 9-year-olds?"), but that's a possible explanation for why he said such a dumb thing.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Lol Raw. Needs more HHH/Heyman. Looking forward to Lesnar next week but that's about it. It was cool to see Jericho back too.


I don't think Lesnar will be there. Another Heymen job.

Brock wont be back on TV before the run up to SS, I'd say.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cena entering in the MITB was a historic announcement? Why do people even follow him on twitter?.. Well they can do whatever they please but why post his useless rubbish on the forums?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I actually enjoyed most of the show (other than the horribly uncomfortable seats in that arena), but I've found that it often helps to "be there." Cena was painful, as usual, but then Jericho saved the day, so I can't complain too hard.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought that Raw was quite good, vast improvement on the last 2/3 weeks anyway, not that that'd be too difficult.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock better appear live next week and not via satellite.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena's HUGE HISTORY MAKING ANNOUNCEMENT :lol The first hour of Raw was alright. Was not a fan of the Cena promo at tjhe top of the hour AT ALL, until JEricho got involved. And the WWE title MITB match is now officially a bigger deal than the WWE championship match, so another month of the title being treated as non-important.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Here's the thing about AJ's character. When she's out in the arena, typically, she's great. The skipping around, the general weird cuteness, and everything else she does is pretty engaging and fun. Whenever she's in a backstage segment, like in most cases with the WWE, it just comes off as awkward & bad. The backstage segments with her tonight were, well, bad.


It's just another example of bad writing and probably prerecorded to ensure it will suck. It's hard to execute a good segment backstage when there's nobody to carry you or no crowd to react to you.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the show last night, bar Big Show/Clay and Cena's promo up until Jericho interrupted.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

One of the better RAW's within recent weeks IMO, just marred by a stupid ending. Ugh, I actually thought the Big Show was gonna return to his irrelevant big man self but looks like WWE still insists on pushing this guy. Big Show is like the guy with the most failed pushes. For 13 years the WWE has been trying to get this guy over and the only people he's over with is a bunch of kids.

I really loved the breaking the fourth wall moments last night. Well I won't call it that for sure but they threw a lot of obvious shit in our face like the fudging joke which I thought was hilarious. No, not when Cena actually said fudging, jeez that was just one of those wtf moments. Oh and Vickie with her "This match hasn't happened in two years so FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER!!" Some great stuff.

Man I wish Vickie would be GM again. She was great in her role last night. But really and truly this RAW has some good matches throughout the night. Oh was I the only one who noticed Sid no selling Slater's offense? Not to mention the fact that he looked like he didn't even want to be there? But it was a good RAW and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Even the contract on a pole match!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ughhhhhh

Keep Brodus Clay off TV forever. He annoys the shit out of me.


RAW generally, was average.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

:agree: id go there


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*What a totally underwhelming announcement from Cena. Also a bit PO'd that there's only gunna be 4 guys in the Raw MITB match.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

AJ/Dixie + Contract on a pole match

I guess it's russo appreciation week

:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo:russo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Last night had it's good and bad parts.

The opening match was good and I'm glad Bryan won. Although I still don't give a fuck about AJ and her "mental problems".
"Contract on a Pole" was humorous because of how stupid the stipulation is. Still, the tossing around of the contract and Cole's "YOU MUST CONTROL THE CONTRACT" made for some great comedy.
John Cena cut what might be the worst ever promo that I've witnessed. But thank God for Chris Jericho interrupting it and mocking the piece of crap he was torturing our ears with.
Jericho/Cena was doing well and it was great with the Walls of Jericho locked in the middle of the ring but then that fuck Big Show had to ruin it and interfere for no reason. Yes, I know it's scripted to protect Cena but I still hate Big Show because he provides nothing entertainment and is just annoying.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Kalashnikov said:


> Yep, she's the GMOAT. I hope I don't have to explain this acronym.


Greatest Manager Of All Time .. if so


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> ...Oh was I the only one who noticed Sid no selling Slater's offense?...


Sid sold as much as Slater deserved.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Yeah, not really thought Vickie was hot but she looked so fuckable last night, I change my mind.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I said something like that too..No disrespect to Eddie but I want to punch her in the face


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Oh i definitely would do Vickie w/o question.

#fapcity


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie is definitely fine for her age.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

"Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Her tits are just :yum: i would suck on those for days. And her thighs are just the right amount of thickness. If i could pick one milf to fuck in this world it would be Vickie no doubt.

Also lol at King forgetting he was supposed to be disgusted for a minute and going "whoaaa!" when Vickie took her robe off, then quickly remembered and went "eww ugh ugh!".

I couldn't stand the way all the divas made these awful faces like they was looking at some hideous thing. She looked fucking good and those Divas will be lucky to look like her when they are her age and have 3 kids. Its just really disrespectful to constantly insult her and make out like shes so ugly and fat, when she looks better than 90% of the women her age thats had kids.

Ya its really fair to judge a woman her age thats had kids next to models and women in they're early twenties.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

- So David Otunga has been working on Brodus Clay's leg for weeks and he still comes out dancing during his entrance? Oh! And why would I lift a 500 pound man with a bad knee?

- John Cena becomes even more annoying every week. The constant over exposure of Cena will lead to this company's downfall.

- Jericho's return was good but why not have him win over Cena? Cena can take a lost but of course WWE books him as Superman so it won't happen.

- Big Show: I'm done with John Cena! I'm entering the Money in the Bank ladder match for the WWE Championship.

John Cena: I'm the only one that can stop Big Show so I'm entering Money in the Bank! Big Show! I'm coming for you *****!

Big Show: Your script is contradicting mines -_-

- Sheamus likes to kick some arses. Seriously he's getting stale as champion.

- I'm guessing Miz & Rey Mysterio are the last two Money in the Bank participants for Raw. They definitely need Rey Mysterio in there to add some athletism to this match.

- The great rivalry between Titus O'neil & Darren Young vs. The Colons had their epic long awaited match on Superstars.

- Swagger loses to Santino? Santino doesn't need the title. The guy is already over and Swagger could benefit more from a US Title run. I was hoping this would be one of those cases where we see a random title change. Sadly it didn't happen.

- Admit it Vickie Guerrero looks good but shit Natalya, AJ and Beth surprised me even more.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I don't think Lesnar will be there. Another Heymen job.
> 
> Brock wont be back on TV before the run up to SS, I'd say.


I'll take Heyman. Hell, if this whole thing was simply Heyman and Trips cutting promos on each other I'd be happy lol.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

She is fucking disgusting you nasty people


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So would I.

WWE is so lack of a proper feud and storyline right now. They need Brock back soon.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

yeah Vickie was looking pretty fine last night dat ass :jordan2


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd bang here just to say "yea I banged the Shit outta the woman who screams EXCUSE ME every week on raw"


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

:lol I wouldn't mind her screaming "Excuse Me" while I'm bangin her


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

She looked better then I originally expected.

My eyes were kinda on AJ and Layla, and Alicia and Maxine for the seconds they were in the ring.

Though some of you guys creep me out with your comments.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie > AJ.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



BarrettBarrage said:


> She looked better then I originally expected.
> 
> My eyes were kinda on AJ and Layla, and Alicia and Maxine for the seconds they were in the ring.
> 
> Though some of you guys *creep me out with your comments*.


What comments creep you out :lol:


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> - The great rivalry between Titus O'neil & Darren Young vs. The Colons had their epic long awaited match on Superstars.


It was a singles match between Darren and Epico. That's pretty standard tag feud procedure. It also wasn't a very good match, but Rosa was there to keep my attention.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

for the first time in a long time, i didn't use the two minute diva match as a piss break. instead i took a leak during the big show/clay match #443221551325.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Yeah, imagine that shrieking voice while she is grinding away on top of you...no thanks.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Vickie is eww. Only Diva I'd take her over is Precious. Vickie does nothing for me and I'm amazed by how many on this forum find her attractive.


You can never be fussy when it comes to pussy!! I'd like to have my wicked way with her.

R.I.P Eddie > <


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

The ones with the licking of the cream and the grinding and such.

but especially the cream.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

vickie looked pretty sweet on raw in her GM suit as well


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie would get it for sure


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Just great. Now the MITB matches are going to be completely boring and spotless. That's like the only reason why I enjoy them; because of the cool spots.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Just great. Now the MITB matches are going to be completely boring and spotless. That's like the only reason why I enjoy them; because of the cool spots.


BUT JOHN CENAS GOING TO BE IN MITB FOR THE FIRST TIME AND HES GOING TO WIN THE WHOLE FUDGIN THING!!!!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



David Banner said:


> Her tits are just :yum: i would suck on those for days. And her thighs are just the right amount of thickness. If i could pick one milf to fuck in this world it would be Vickie no doubt.
> 
> Also lol at King forgetting he was supposed to be disgusted for a minute and going "whoaaa!" when Vickie took her robe off, then quickly remembered and went "eww ugh ugh!".
> 
> ...


I think Vickie knows she looks good though. I doubt she cares about the insults from those people. 

I remember a PPV where a guy was yelling at Vickie that he loved her and wanted to touch her ass the entire time she was out there with Dolph XD She knows she looks good.

Thicky Vickie. (Y)


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

When Cena wins the title this year he will hold it past Wrestlemania, so I am getting ready for that.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Layla and AJ was keeping my attention.


Same here, I was too busy starting at those two to pay any attention to Vickie.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I am betting this is just a one off thing, it wont happen again next year, WWE will probably want to try something different this time round and see how it goes.


----------



## cattlemutilation (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Was I the only one hoping Kharma would return and destroy them all? She could even do a promo attacking Beth, saying "I expect this from them, but your soft now, your not a woman wrestler, your a Diva model" then do that sadistic laugh starting a long feud. That being said though, anytime they wanna show AJ, Layla, or Nattie in a bikini, I'm all for it.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Since they specifically stated Lesnar will answer Trips, he'll probably be responding via sat. or through a pre-taped video package. Heyman's already responded and got thumped so I doubt he'll be back for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Have you guys noiticed Jerry The Queen showed alot of tolerance and repsect towards vicky.. again?

I am getting sick of jerry the queen always picking on vicky. it's getting so lame.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

They're right you know, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. and anyone with eyes can tell you she is ugly as sin! 

I jest, shes not my cup of tea.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Id Smash the shit out of her, Watching that ass jiggle MMMM.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie has grown on me quite a bit recently. Not sure why, but I'm a fan.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Brye said:


> Vickie has grown on me quite a bit recently. Not sure why, but I'm a fan.


Dude I miss The Homicide Sig lol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Wouldnt mind a 4some with Vickie, Layla and AJ.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Well I'd bend her over and tear that phat ass up Ever since she lost weight she's been a MILF in my book.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Anyone else like Seeing Nattie. I would tear that ass up aswell. Who Im kidding Id do all those divas in the ring last night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Anyone else like Seeing Nattie. I would tear that ass up aswell. Who Im kidding Id do all those divas in the ring last night.


Exactly this (Y) ALL the divas in that match looked great, hell they even let Alicia actually show off her AMAZING rack somewhat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



SonoShion said:


> Wouldnt mind a 4some with Vickie, Layla and AJ.


Wouldn't mind have a foursome with AJ, Layla, and DAT ASS in your sig. lol. Guess WWE would benefit from more of these bikini battles it seems. Not over due it like they're desperate for viewers, but from time to time.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cena wins MITB, states that he's going to have the title match the honorable way at Summerslam, cashes in on a beaten down Punk on the 1,000th episode.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

She's sooooooooooooooo thick. I certainly would.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Anybody who wouldn't do Vickie is insane. God damn.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Eddie would probably take it as a compliment.

Yeah, I haven't ever understood the insults some people Wrestlers will throw at her. Yes she isn't young, but she's not old and yes she isn't a model but she's still pretty fine. When she's not doing her excuse me routine she's sound perfectly fine. If some bizarre opportunity arose I'm sure I would feel pretty happy with myself the next morning.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

What are the odds on Cena injuring himself during MITB.

Jericho is going to have his work cut-out for him having to carry those 3.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Cena wins MITB, states that he's going to have the title match the honorable way at Summerslam, cashes in on a beaten down Punk on the 1,000th episode.


and as I said before, even that won't turn him heel.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

yet another crap raw,,,,,,,,,,,,AJ skipping round a ring AGAIN, brodus and big show,.,,,Yawn
Not even the great jericho could save the cena segment,.

Good to see Sid again, zigler put on a decent performance again but the overall show was shite


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The look on Jericho's face face during the promo stand off is epic, he really looks like he doesnt give one fuck for anything Cena does or says...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> The look on Jericho's face face during the promo stand off is epic, he really looks like he doesnt give one fuck for anything Cena does or says...


I like the sarcastic face he made after calling Cena's Star Wars promo "fun". And his feelings were genuine.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Jericho look genuinely disgusted at Cena's promo.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Go jizz somewhere else guys


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

People who are still doing Cena discussion, let me save you some time.

If you think Cena is # 1 Face of the company, good for you, but don't try to convince others that think otherwise.
If you think Cena is not # 1 Face of the company, good for you, but don't try to convince others that think otherwise.

Now let's carry on with our lives.


Edit: I just realized without Cena discussions, this place would be desert island. Carry on with Cena discussion, how stupid of me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey remember when Mysterio won the WWE Title tourny and Cena challenged him for the title that very same night and beat him?

Total dick move and nobody ever called him out on it.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Fat chicks put out, a lot. And very easily.

People can spend 2 days trying to get a skinny girl, chances are they can get a bigger girl in 20minutes.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



RiCkeH said:


> Fat chicks put out, a lot. And very easily.
> 
> People can spend 2 days trying to get a skinny girl, chances are they can get a bigger girl in 20minutes.


karmas fat. vickies curvey. curvy in DAT ASS. and DAT BOOBS.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*








Come on you know you would. Anyone here saying eww would fuck her in 2 seconds if she was horny and naked on you're bed.


----------



## Carleymdm (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

^--- LOL @ Layla's face!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Hey remember when Mysterio won the WWE Title tourny and Cena challenged him for the title that very same night and beat him?
> 
> Total dick move and nobody ever called him out on it.


Triple H made the match.

And this Raw wasn't that bad. It had Jericho and Sycho Sid returning, Punk vs Kane vs Bryan, Ziggler vs Del Rio and Cena vs Jericho.
It was the Cena promo that brought the episode down, but if you isolate that, the show was pretty good.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Yv26TJzPo&feature=relmfu


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

i would


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I would bang her until the cows came home.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Yv26TJzPo&feature=relmfu


LOL that did summarize raw and it was way more entertaining good link


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Jericho look genuinely disgusted at Cena's promo.


He also had the best line of the night..."What are you, nine?" Jericho/Cena at some point down the line could be a good feud, it would be at the least a little fresh.

However, Jericho needs a credible win. I'm tired of watching him lose. One of the greatest talkers/workers and they have him losing all the time. Such a shame.

Cena needs to go as well. For awhile. A long while.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

jericho looks like an old fart of all a sudden. mitb is a "career ender"? who's career has it ever ended?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

ikarinokami said:


> vicki is a really damn good heel. great heel timing


is she really such a good heel or is it just that people hate hearing her screech "excuse me" so they boo like crazy? that makes her a "great heel"?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I would no question.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



BarrettBarrage said:


> The ones with the licking of the cream and the grinding and such.
> 
> but especially the cream.


I want her to lick cream off my nipples. :eddie


----------



## Calais (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Sorry Eddie but...

How about Eddie's daughter? Anyone rate her?


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

I would totally destroy her. I love a woman with some meat on her bones.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Kentonbomb said:


> I want her to lick cream off my nipples. :eddie


All of this is just a waste of perfectly good cream.

Cream you could be using on pie or strawberry shortcake or any sort of desert.

But no, you guys want to use it on yourselves and "the Cougar".

Whatever man.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Great first match for RAW with Bryan, Punk and Kane. Punk and Bryan really can make any match together great.

- Great, fricking Brodus Clay is back again, i just skip his intro all together now. Really, making him win abusing a 'injury', ugh, i hate these kind of matches.

- A United States Championship match? Against Swagger? Santino is not worthy of any title. Even the audience didn't gave a damn.

- Really Cena? A Star Wars story? Hello Chris Jericho... So Cena putting himself in the Money In The Bank match is such a historic announcement? Talk about having a ego.

- I think Heath Slater needs to wear a sports bra, those are not chest muscles, those are titties. Sycho Sid is looking good. Let's hope he doesnt do any moves from the top rope... 

- Ziggler vs Del Rio? This is gonna be gut! :vince2 Wow, that tilt the world back-breaker was brutal. I like this rule where they have to keep control of the contract instead of winning by just grabbing the contract from the pole.

- Dival Royal Battle in bikini and than Vicky has to come up in that awful looking bathing suit with that awful body. :eddie .Damn, can that bikini shorts be any tighter AJ? 

- Jericho aka chest-implosion vs Cena, Big Show interfering? Did kinda expect that...

Overall good Raw, entertaining matches but the crowd could have been better, marked the f*ck out for Cena, during the match of Ziggler and Del Rio they barely made any sound.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Jingoro said:


> jericho looks like an old fart of all a sudden. mitb is a "career ender"? who's career has it ever ended?


Edge.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

1. don't have female battle royals anymore, they're stupid. Is there any heel divas other then Beth? I mean I know that wwe doesn't pay attention to them, but come on. 

2. Swagger I'd suggest you ask for your walking papers, cuz you're about to become a filthy jobber. for the love of god, can someone pls take the title off santino?

3. Didn't we just see the triple threat match at the last PPV? O nvm, it was an elimination match this time. that makes it much better. We get it AJ, you're crazy. Find another story line.

4. I probably wouldn't have a problem with Cena in the MITB if he didn't spend so much time last year whining about del rio winning a stupid suit case. Also, lol at being worried about nobody being able to take the title off of Show when you just beat him.

finally, unlike most, I think Jericho's got raws MITB in the bag. I don't think the cena show feud is over. One costing the other the brief case is a perfect way to extend the feud.They're not gonna waste the MITB on Kane.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> is she really such a good heel or is it just that people hate hearing her screech "excuse me" so they boo like crazy? that makes her a "great heel"?


You're right lol, she's simply annoying, that doesn't make her a good heel.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> jericho looks like an old fart of all a sudden. mitb is a "career ender"? who's career has it ever ended?


He's in his early 40s + This isn't a fucking beauty contest, so it shouldn't matter. Also, have you heard of Chris Be-- I mean, the wrestler who shall not be named?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WWCturbo said:


> You're right lol, she's simply annoying, that doesn't make her a good heel.


Well that "simply annoying" character helps her family.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HelmsFan42 said:


> He also had the best line of the night..."What are you, nine?" Jericho/Cena at some point down the line could be a good feud, it would be at the least a little fresh.
> 
> However, Jericho needs a credible win. I'm tired of watching him lose. One of the greatest talkers/workers and they have him losing all the time. Such a shame.
> 
> Cena needs to go as well. For awhile. A long while.


Meh, they had a loser leaves RAW match in '05, cena won, and jericho got "fired". then they had that little feud a few years ago. So this would be a part 3. But then again, they've never had a memorable feud/match so they could try it.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Another bad raw IMO apart from the opening match which was entertaining, everything else was crap. Don't even get me started on the star wars promo.

Best option is to fast forward through the crap


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Vickie has disgraced Eddie's memory. Seriously this women needs to go


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vickie has disgraced Eddie's memory. Seriously this women needs to go


Again...a comment like this coming from K2 fan...???? Hey no disrespect but K2 is a disgrace to Lita, Trish, Ivory, Jazz, and all the female wrestlers that actually contributed to the division over the years.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



theDJK said:


> Again...a comment like this coming from K2 fan...???? Hey no disrespect but K2 is a disgrace to Lita, Trish, Ivory, Jazz, and all the female wrestlers that actually contributed to the division over the years.


This x1000. (Y)

Also, needs to be said again Vickie was SMOKING HOT on raw this week.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

OP must be good with the ladies.

Vickie...Good god. NO NO NO NO NO.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

You guys worry me with the stuff you guys type.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

Now usually I wank off of her when she's wearing them tight ass mini skirts and DAT ASS!! But I felt like throwing up when I saw her in the bikini tbh. Still would probably hit it though it I were ever given the chance.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

this thread has enough wanking to give vickie a bukkake


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



ShiftyLWO said:


> this thread has enough wanking to give vickie a bukkake


I'd watch that! :


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*

not at all for me, aj and layla on the other hand


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vickie has disgraced Eddie's memory. Seriously this women needs to go


coming from someone who is a Kelly fan who has added nothing to WWE and is not remotely entertaining unlike Vickie


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

Any idea who the other spots will be given to for the money in the bank match?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I got to say, that the brawl in the ring for the contract was the most awkward thing I've seen on Raw since that AJ/Kane kiss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw in roughly 5 minutes


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: So... vickie tonight....*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> coming from someone who is a Kelly fan who has added nothing to WWE and is not remotely entertaining unlike Vickie


You are not the on to speak you are A DAVE Meltzer which is just as worse...


----------

